# Teddy's not well



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys

I have been trying to get him sorted myself, but I'm at the point where I need forum help as I am feeling really anxious about him.

He had a couple of cases of "exploding bottoms" about a week apart in the middle of August. I would put him on Applaws chicken for a couple of days, he would seem ok, and I would put him back on Catzfinefood or Animonda as usual. At the end of last week he had a further explosion, so I put him on plain poached cod and chicken, then on Sunday he had yet another explosion. Kept going with the diet and nothing till Tue when he had a further explosion. Now nothing since (still on fish and chicken).

When I say he "explodes" I mean he literally gets an attack of faeces where he stands - he makes no effort to go to the litter tray, which he has always been very good about. It's like a bomb goes off and Teddy just bolts round the house crazily like he has been hurt or badly frightened, scattering poop as he goes. He has always been very good about using the tray so I think these attacks come out of the blue.

I phoned the vet as I don't to put Teddy through a visit if all they are going to do is say keep him on fish/chicken. I have felt his tummy and it does not seem hard or distended. Vet said could he be constipated. I am not sure as when I have looked at the last sets of stool that have come out of him whilst he is bolting, the first part is firm, and it gets softer the further he runs (he leaves a trail). However before that, the stool was in liquid puddles.

The vet did say on pure chicken and fish he may poop less often anyway as most of it would be absorbed, but it doesn't explain why he keeps having attacks, and why he bolts when the attacks come - he really gets panicked.

This is not diarrhea as I have normally seen it with the others, and I am not sure it is a virus else the others would surely have caught it by now.

Teddy is bright, noisy, is loving his cod, and is cuddly. You would not know there is a thing wrong with him until he gets an "explosion".

Can anyone suggest anything? I can take him to the vet but with Freya they've always said just keep her in a plain diet, experiment with food etc. I just feel there is more to this but I don't know what. Teddy cries and pants when he goes to the vets and I don't want to make him worse.

Thanks in advance for any help x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Can I add - he does not seem afraid of the litter tray or to be associating it with pain as he is happily widdling in it. He is drinking fine. His bottom does not appear sore (and I should know, the number of times I've washed it recently).

Thanks again


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh poor Teddy! It's never fun when they have tummy troubles  how old is Teddy? I think things like IBD can develop over time even if they have been fine as younger cats, but hopefully it's not that!

Inca had bad diarrhoea when we got her and has also had periods of having explosions of poo not in the tray, it would sometimes happen in her sleep (usually when she was sat on my lap!!) and she would be quite distressed afterwards. But I took her on when she was 4/5 and she already had this issue (vet suspected IBD) when I got her so I'm not sure how it initially developed in her. She had a lot of tests done at the vets, full bloods, FIV/FeLV (very much a 'just in case' as her history was unknown) faecal testing for bacteria/parasites and a vitamin b12 injection.

Our vet was very thorough and ruled several some things out with I found really comforting (the vet I saw previously just said put her on chicken and seemed generally unconcerned even though she was really quite underweight, so I swapped vets!).

If it was me I think I would visit the vets and push for more than just being told to change a diet, especially as he's finding it distressing, it may help aliviate your anxiety about it, even if you don't get answers straight away, your vet can help rule things out.

I hope you get it sorted and Teddy feels better soon.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It could be overflow if he is constipated, the diarrhoea is often the only that can get past. When Matilda got clogged up she’d pass a bit of poo then the rest would be explosive & like Teddy she wouldn’t do it in the tray, I always assumed it was a pain association thing, she’d always wee in the tray though & once the back up was dealt with she’d resumed pooing there too. 

I would have thought though that he’d be in obvious discomfort, I always knew with Tilda as she’d start hunching. Sorry that’s not much help, poor Teddy, I hope you find out what’s causing this.

Just a thought, when he does have an episode is it really stinky & mucousy at all?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
I don't know but wanted to say am sorry for poor Teddy. I wonder if as was said, IBD can develop at any time and as he and Freya are siblings, maybe it is a genetic sensitivity, a food allergy that developed or IBD.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Teddy turned three in August. Freya, his sister, can have a dodgy tum which could be IBS, but this feels different.

I wondered about bypass diarrhea and the vet did say if it continues to consider 2-3 ml of Lactulose in this food each day. When he has had the explosions he's not in any discernible pain, though he seemed a bit more quiet. Today he's happily had his lunch and a cuddle, and is wandering in the gadren.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww poor Teddy xx poor you xx

I'm sorry Emma I know little about this, but wanted to send support.

I'm sure one of the other who have experience of this will come along and help. @Forester has been through all the diets going for Dylan and seems to have cracked it now. Send her a PM I'm sure she would be willing to offer help

Much love xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sorry @Matrod I meant to say it does smell very unpleasant, but I have not noticed any mucous, worms or anything else in the stool.

Teddy has always been the reliable "dustbin" cat (and NEVER outside the litter) so if he is going to become sensitive I will be really upset for him. He would happily eat the catfood that Freya and Rafa have, only I'm trying to keep him on plain fish and chicken for now. Freya has been on much more of an even keel of late due to the dietary changes previously discussed - not perfect but getting there.

Teddy had his cod for lunch at 12.50 and has just informed me in no uncertain terms that he is still hungry and wants more. I'm making him wait though as it was a full bowl that he had (on the microchip feeder). I guess it is a bit light though for such a big cat.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry Teddy is under the weather. 

I would also suggest adding water if he is constipated as lactulose coats the outside and a more wet diet will help less hard stools. 

Maybe a quick course of metronidazole? Blue did well on this when she suffered. She had a slight increase in clostridium perfingum after a stool sample. 

It doesn’t sound like anxiety / stress as I think Blue had this but has anything altered??

Hope is gets sorted xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmmmmm. You could always do your own stool test through Pinmore Animal Labs, much cheaper than doing it via the vet. I would also put him on a good probiotic containing S Boulardii. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optibac-...272356&hash=item3ae91027ab:g:PWQAAOSwd~RZVPsj
or Bioglan do one which a lot of members use and is recommended for IBD cats.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

You could try him on slippery elm, it’s good for all sorts. I used to give it to tilda for her various bowel problems & it did help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I (obviously) don't know of anything useful to add but I just wanted to say I'm sorry Teddy is having the exploding bottom problem  I hope you can get it sorted soon. I also wish they could speak and tell us how they felt.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> Awww poor Teddy xx poor you xx
> 
> I'm sorry Emma I know little about this, but wanted to send support.
> 
> ...


Oh noooo @Emmasian . This must be so distressing both for you and for Teddy.

ewelsh is correct in that I must have tried every single protein or vet diet available for Dylan however his issue is vomiting ( IBD x 3 ). This is completely different. It sounds as though poor Teddy is getting bunged up and then everything is let loose at once.

My only suggestion, other than a vet trip, would be to try Slippery Elm to increase fibre and moisture content in the stool .

I hope that you manage to find something which helps before you both have to go through this ordeal again.

xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will order the slippery elm and the probiotic immediately. What dosage do you guys find works?

Teddy has just started a fight with Freya for access to her food as he is so hungry, so I've given him a bit more cod. He chased her round the house in the most officious manner and is now bellowing in outrage at being shut in the kitchen so I can't imagine he feels unwell.

I feel sort of poised to see what happens next poop wise as to whether I try an actual laxative and speak to or see the vet again.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor kitty, gry better soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to read that Teddy isn't right ,I don't really have any useful advice to offer but just want to wish him well and hope that you can sort him out without a visit to the vet.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have nothing useful to advise but just wanted to send hugs and wish Teddy better soon!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> I will order the slippery elm and the probiotic immediately. What dosage do you guys find works?
> 
> Teddy has just started a fight with Freya for access to her food as he is so hungry, so I've given him a bit more cod. He chased her round the house in the most officious manner and is now bellowing in outrage at being shut in the kitchen so I can't imagine he feels unwell.
> 
> I feel sort of poised to see what happens next poop wise as to whether I try an actual laxative and speak to or see the vet again.


I always start with a tiny amount & build up from there. I would give Tilda a few little globs of slippery elm once a day.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is he moulting? Could it possibly be a fur ball back up? My Rosso gets explosive dire rear when he has one brewing?


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

Blk had troubles with constipation, because of his high protien diet. The vets usual advice is Pro-Kolin probiotic and lactolose. I find the lactolose very effective compared to things like katalax. I would check the dosage with your vet. 

If that doesn't work after a day or two, I would consider other possibilities.

We've not had the exploding bottom problem though, quite the opposite.

Hope you work it out, that must be rotten for you both.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Is he moulting? Could it possibly be a fur ball back up? My Rosso gets explosive dire rear when he has one brewing?


I wondered about furballs as well, though I couldn't see any hair in the stool. If he doesn't go tonight I might book him into the vets so they can feel his tummy and make recommendations about laxatives. I am just conscious I don't want to make his diarrhea worse. Oh what to do!

The slippery elm I can see seems to be in powder form either alone or in capsules which I guess I could cut open. Which is best? Does anyone have a brand they can recommend?


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

The vet would be able to feel if there is any solid poop in there still that's obstructing things, it would help you know what the best move to make next would be.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> I wondered about furballs as well, though I couldn't see any hair in the stool. If he doesn't go tonight I might book him into the vets so they can feel his tummy and make recommendations about laxatives. I am just conscious I don't want to make his diarrhea worse. Oh what to do!
> 
> The slippery elm I can see seems to be in powder form either alone or in capsules which I guess I could cut open. Which is best? Does anyone have a brand they can recommend?


The slippery elm needs to be mixed with water. This article will explain.

https://draxe.com/slippery-elm-for-pets/


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh poor little man.  Ceiling kitty recommended Peridale for constipation it’s gentle and doesn’t act as a laxative just helps soften poo for an easier exit. Worth bearing in mind. I do hope he is ok soon love! xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Nothing to add, just wanted to send healing vibes to Teddy & a hug for you.
It’s really not nice when they are unwell
Glad Teddy’s eating well xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Aww poor Teddy x

My vets tended to start with Royal Canin Gastro intestinal with poo problems and if that doesn't work they go to blood tests. Ben had it initially and it did seem to help for a while but it turned out to be hyperthyroid after the bloods were done.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope Teddy feels better soon.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I had prokolin for Blue and am sure I bought some probiotic powders too.Sorry the name escapes me. I would be wary of a laxative but all for
gentle persuasion.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Really sorry I don’t have any advice for you as I haven’t come across this myself so wouldn’t have a clue what it is and what to advise but I really hope Teddy is better soon. Love to you both from us lot xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I am looking at all suggestions, thanks so much. No poop yet and he is bossing me for his cod supper which is in the microwave. He will be shut in the kitchen overnight then I might ring vet in morning.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed that Teddy is better today!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping Teddy is better


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping Teddy’s botty is better this morning xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Emmasian I'm only now catching up with your thread as I've been awol for a short while. I hope Teddy improves and life can return to normal!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good morning @Emmasian, I'm hoping that Teddy's bum bum is better this morning and that you've managed to get some rest, despite the worrying.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How was Teddy’s night? I expect yours was worse! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear about poor Teddy. 

I would be doing stool tests when he has it just to rule out any bugs. 

You don’t need to take him to the vet - just pick up a sample bottle and ask if they will run full tests on it - check for things like campylobacter etc.

Have you panacured him at all?

I think I would be inclined to do that too. 

If all that comes back normal then maybe it’s worth putting him on gastro food and maybe adding supplements? 

I am giving LH egg yolk lecithin and yumega to try to combat the dreaded hair balls. He never had dire rear but throws up when they get stuck. So figured I need to try to make stuff easier to go down.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Teddy is feeling better today xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Hope Teddy is doing ok @Emmasian xxx

Thinking of you. Hope you are ok too xx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Get better dear Teddy!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Guys. No poop over night, Teddy is bright as a button. Furious with me for shutting him in the kitchen overnight, bellowing and trying to break down the door as soon as he heard me get up. He is now gazing into the pouring rain obviously wanting to go into his garden, whilst I cook his lunch cod. In short you would not know there is anything wrong. 

Last night both he and Freya came for cuddles, and I felt both their tummies and couldn't discern anything different about Teddy. Teddy did not express any discomfort and just lay across me, flat on his back with his paws in the air whilst I palpated his stomach. That is not a cat in pain surely? He was also playing vigourously with a new feathered toy later on.

I've ordered slippery elm and peridale but think I may have to go the laxative route if this doesn't resolve itself very soon, but I am not doing that without a vet trip.

It is within the realms of possibility, though unlikely, that he could have imitated .Rafa and pooped outside. Having said that, his backside has been such a mess every time he has gone number two recently that I think I would have noticed, and it's not been the case.

Poopwatch continues...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am glad to read he is no worse and had a ummmm clean night.


Happy poopwatching x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Cheers!  People are going to think I'm some sort of mad paranoid cat lady, but if you'd seen the mess on Tues and especially last weekend - it was literally like someone had hosed the patio window with chunks of poop. Ugh.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad to read Teddy is well in himself and no more explosions overnight  

Hope you’re ok too xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch and see 
Glad he is brighter x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Came down to find a large unburied poop in the litter tray. It's got to be Teddy. He was the only one locked in the kitchen all night, it's too big for Freya, and Rafa buries obsessively and goes outside. Plus, no matter how stressed I've been, I couldn't have overlooked that and left it in the tray overnight, surely to goodness?

I ran out of cod so his last meal yesterday was chicken Applaws, and he has had a tuna steak today - maybe the change made a difference. It did look quite a firm/hard poop, but it was large and fully formed (sorry TMI but I've been so worried).

I'm going to keep going as I am for now and maybe add a bit of slippery elm. I so hope he has turned corner though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He also initiated the most enormous fight with Rafa, the likes of which I have never seen before

Rafa is always Switzerland, so to hear him snarling and see him (unlike Freya) fighting back hard was gobsmacking. Separated them and they are fine now, but poor Rafa's little eye is all swollen and he won't let me examine his back where I saw Teddy bite him. He's cheerfully hoovered up alot of Cosma Snackies though. Monitoring him now too!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> He also initiated the most enormous fight with Rafa, the likes of which I have never seen before
> 
> Rafa is always Switzerland, so to hear him snarling and see him (unlike Freya) fighting back hard was gobsmacking. Separated them and they are fine now, but poor Rafa's little eye is all swollen and he won't let me examine his back where I saw Teddy bite him. He's cheerfully hoovered up alot of Cosma Snackies though. Monitoring him now too!!


Have you got the Peridale yet? Watch that eye carefully. So sorry you've got to cope with all this. I hope you can get it sorted quickly. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No, only ordered it yesterday. Rafa let me look at his eye in the light and I can't see any cuts or reddening (his hair is very silvery by the eyes). 

In fact he's just come and sat next to me and doesn't seem to be closing it anymore so hopefully it was just a bit of a biff. It does look a little swollen. I don't know what got into Teddy unless it's a bit of annoyance at being shut up all night. He must have really hurt/scared Rafa for him to react like that as he is normally so easy going.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> No, only ordered it yesterday. Rafa let me look at his eye in the light and I can't see any cuts or reddening (his hair is very silvery by the eyes).
> 
> In fact he's just come and sat next to me and doesn't seem to be closing it anymore so hopefully it was just a bit of a biff. It does look a little swollen. I don't know what got into Teddy unless it's a bit of annoyance at being shut up all night. He must have really hurt/scared Rafa for him to react like that as he is normally so easy going.


If Teddy is feeling unwell he's bound to lash out. Awww glad Rafa is ok. I have a thing about eyes so pleased to hear it's looking ok. Keep us updated hun. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the thing though, Teddy has shown no sign of discomfort through this entire thing, and has been really quite jaunty. He is just the boss cat and makes that abundantly clear from time to time. He was climbing on me before, nipping my earlobes, which is another of his foibles. 

I have been telling Rafa how brave he was to take on a cat almost 3kg heavier. Ted just arrived, grumbling at me for not making tea yet, and they are fine in each other's company - in fact Rafa stretched out a paw to him.


Cats!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol! They live in the moment and grievances are forgotten quickly! Glad all settled down hun. xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

How's Teddy doing @Emmasian


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Sorry to only just post. He is bright as a button still, and there was an anonymous unburied poop in the tray this pm but unsure if his or Rafa's. I am keeping him on the same plain diet for now, contained at night, to see how he goes. The Peridale should arrive soon and I will try him on a low dose.

One question raised by this for me is how often the average cat should poop without it being suspected of constipation? Especially on a diet of plain chicken and fish?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am not sure about average but Biggles poos once a day.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Jango is once a day


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All my girls go once a day!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex & Suter are once a day, not a very large amount as they are raw fed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Hi guys. Sorry to only just post. He is bright as a button still, and there was an anonymous unburied poop in the tray this pm but unsure if his or Rafa's. I am keeping him on the same plain diet for now, contained at night, to see how he goes. The Peridale should arrive soon and I will try him on a low dose.
> 
> One question raised by this for me is how often the average cat should poop without it being suspected of constipation? Especially on a diet of plain chicken and fish?


Normally once a day very occasionally twice but nearly always over 12 hours in between. 
Give the full dose of Peridale! It won't harm it's a supplement not a drug. you can reduce as poop softens and passes easier.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar is a bit weird in that he’s usually 32 hours, but it’s stretched to 42 hours on s couple of occasions...tends to be an evening at some time (any time from tea time until bed time), then none the day after, then morning of the day after that. I was worried but it seems to not cause him an issue (we can tell he’s due a poop when he is), after all the horrors in April when I started the Bioglan, he’s not had any soft poop really. Often hairy and grassy, pretty firm but from what we’ve seen don’t cause him any bother. I think when the heating is on in the winter, I might add some water to his food as I never see him drink and I don’t want him to be dry and start to be constipated. He likes us to be around to clear it away  I googled it and got my knickers in a twist but then he’s perfectly well in himself, wees huge wees, so I try not to worry as it just seems to be his pattern.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Every day here when we had litter trays 

X


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I would say Rafa and Freya go every day, but unless Teddy is hiding behind a bush, he is definitely not. It is not inconceivable that he could be going outside, but I have never once witnessed it, whereas I see Rafa all the time.

Wish the Peridale would get a move on. At least he hasn't exploded since a week ago last Saturday, but he still is not quite right.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad to read there hasn't been any more explosions @Emmasian. Nothing worse than when u know they are not right but you can't get to the root of what causes it! Fingers crossed, he will continue to make steady progress until he is back to his normal self xx

Hope Rafa's eye is ok too! They like to keep us on our toes love don't they  it's a good job we love them so much lol xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa's eye seems ok today thank goodness. He had a mad half hour before, hiding behind the cat barrel, mad eyed, and.pouncing on a for once innocent Teddy's tail as he played with his Yeeow toy cigar. Luckily Teddy wasn't up for a scrap this time but I had to say to Rafa that if he got another black eye from such lunacy do not come to Mummy for sympathy!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The Peridale has arrived. I ordered granules which are labelled for dogs but it it says they are for cats too, and just a ground up version of the capsule. I didn't want to pill Teddy if I could help it and thought granules would be easier.

The only problem is the dose. It only gives it in dog weights saying a teaspoon per day for up to 5kg, and 2 teaspoons for 5-15kg. The problem is that Teddy is a 7.4kg cat!! Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

In fact he might be more than that now. He's been feeling very heavy recently and MCs do grow till they are four. Will get scales out.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe there is dosing online for cats by weight, sorry, never used myself.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Well the weighing session didn't go to plan and was one of the more hysterical cat experiences I have had of late. Teddy decided the scales were the implement of the devil, and trying to get him to stand independently on them, including four paws and a tail was an exercise in futility. Meanwhile Rafa jumps up, decides he wants to get weighed, then refuses to move! No body shame with Raffsiwoo! Tried to pull him off the scales so I could reinstate Teddy, who had fled by this point, and was struggling, reclaimed, in my arms not to be weighed. Rafa meanwhile was giving me looks like I was a mad witch who wanted to eat his kittens. 

Frankly I could not hold onto one MC who was struggling for his freedom, and deal simultaneously with another MC determined equally to stay put. The cats won. I will look online:Banghead


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Honestly Rafa!


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

Have you got any bathroom scales? Much easier to stand on the bathroom scale with the cat, then deduct your weight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd prob start on half a teaspoon and gradually work up to 1 and see how he goes. 

All my lot go every 24 hours but it shifts a little bit - basically I clean out 4 poos a day - so it does sound as if constipation/hairballs might be a problem. 

Gosh I don't want to speak too soon but - a capsule of egg yolk lecithin a day and a half a teaspoon of yumega, a tin of applaws with pumpkin and some hairball treats - and no hairballs for ages for Little H. Poos are nice, firm but soft.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Maybe a stool test is in order.
When Miss Milo had dire rear, I put her on RC Gastro for a few weeks and it worked.
I also got a stool test which ruled out parasites.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad to hear re Little H @huckybuck

I can't find any guidance online regarding dosage of the granules to cats, only dogs. The only cat related dosage relates to the capsules. It does however say that both work equally well for cats and dogs.

The rec dose of capsules for cats is two per day, but it doesn't say what they weigh, only that they have 118 micrograms of "sterculia" in them, which is the natural dietary fibre. That means a total of 236 mg per day which is 0.236 grams per cat. The rec dose for dogs up to 5kg is half a tsp or 3g. No mention of "sterculia" or what the granules consist of, so I have no way of knowing if the granules are pure "sterculia" or have a bunch of other crap in there to make up the 3g. Either way that's a huge difference in dose as far as I can see? Or am I working this out all wrong? If the granules are not pure sterculia and have other components, to not list them is absolutely rubbish as the cat could have an allergy. I am going to ring them up and play hell later on.

Why oh why did I not just get the damn capsules. I gave Teddy half a teaspoon last night and I am hoping to goodness he is OK. Any less seemed senseless in a cat his size, and there are droves of people online who say they sprinkle the granules on their cat's food, but they just don't say how much:Banghead


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Have posted dosage question on Amazon community, floating in a sea of confusion about granules v capsules from others. Found a review in the same community from a woman who gets good results sprinkling half a tsp per day on her cat's food, but nothing about what the cat weighs.

Found on Vet UK that the granules can be used for cats as much as dogs, but at HALF the rec dose, which they claim to be 1-2 tsp per day per 10kg in dog weight. Which I guess would be 0.5-1 tsp per day per 10kg cat weight - but who the hell has a 10kg cat - so I guess for the average cat it would be 0.25-0.5 tsp per day. Slightly more for Teddy.

All of which makes me feel better about giving him half a tsp. However I thought drug companies had to legally put safe doses on their packaging. Evidently not.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Half a teaspoon sounds reasonable to start, as he will be on the higher end of weight so it should be fine.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Well Teddy is still Teddy-No-Poops, the walking conundrum. No explosions since nearly two weeks ago, but only one poop as far as I can see. No straining on the litter, bright as a button, great appetite. He is on his third day of Peridale. I can't find a thing online about how long it takes to work (it seems to be the worst informed product ever), however if it works by drawing water into the gut, I would think a few days. I am going to get him Applaws chicken and pumpkin and probably a vet appointment, despite the stress for him. Can't keep going like this!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Well Teddy is still Teddy-No-Poops, the walking conundrum. No explosions since nearly two weeks ago, but only one poop as far as I can see. No straining on the litter, bright as a button, great appetite. He is on his third day of Peridale. I can't find a thing online about how long it takes to work (it seems to be the worst informed product ever), however if it works by drawing water into the gut, I would think a few days. I am going to get him Applaws chicken and pumpkin and probably a vet appointment, despite the stress for him. Can't keep going like this!


Have you got Teddy on the full dose hun? My girl didn't have constipation she was going every day but her stools were very hard, the Peridale took about 3 days for her poop to be of a normal consistency (for want of a better word lol) hope you see results from all your efforts soon. Are you feeding only small amounts at a time? Fingers crossed! xxx
Have you tried malt paste?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Teddy has pooped, but to my shock, in his own bed, where he sleeps overnight and snoozes in the day. I thought cats were not ones to soil where they sleep, so does this indicate it has been an explosion? He hasn't gone trailing it round the room like previously, but no effort made to get to the litter tray at the other end of the room.

It consisted of one very large hard stool, and some smaller soft ones, though not really diarrhea. His nether regions are clean and he doesn't need washing.

I have been unable to find the maximum dose of Peridale so he is still on half a teaspoon a day and will have his third dose this evening. Not tried malt paste no, do you think I should?

Really worried about him going outside the tray, especially in his own bed.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Soozi what dose of Peridale was your cat on, and was it granules or capsules?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor boy, I am not sure. It may be from the discomfort if it was partly constipation, that he did not use the tray.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think so too, or that, as previously, the pooping happens as a matter of urgency where he stands so he has no time to get there.

Do you think I should offer another litter tray in a different location with a different litter? I am currently keeping him in the kitchen overnight to avoid the explosions on the carpets and throughout the house (though I think this happened when I was out this pm) so I could put another one in there? There are two more upstairs.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> @Soozi what dose of Peridale was your cat on, and was it granules or capsules?


It was capsules! I'm pretty sure it was one 118mg capsule on food morning and one capsule evening it should not be left uneaten for long. It didn't give her dire rear!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

It may help, if it is the proximity of the box, and you then have one on each side of the kitchen.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to hear he has gone now and interesting it was really hard to begin with - the peridale must have done the trick and given him the urge - I think it was probably uncomfortable for him and he just couldn't wait or didn't want to move maybe. I have only ever had one poo in the wrong place and that was in the cat run outside and on a bed - from Little H - I think he'd been out for too long and got caught short. 

Hopefully now the peridale is working and moving him along he will be more regular again and use the tray.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Emmasian you can keep Teddy on a smaller dose as maintenance if this is an o going problem or at least until he's regulated with his poop.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Teddy had another explosion this morning, the usual trail of diarrhea through the house ending up in the litter tray - at least I assume it's him. Had to wash him as he was covered in it. He was also looking like he was straining on the tray for the first time, and looked like he was trying to pee but wasn't sitting down like he usually does.

I was really unhappy with this and worried for him so I phoned the vet and got some receptionist who barely let me explain and said nothing till Thur morning and if you can't do that it's the weekend. I was trying to say how concerned I was at how he is deteriorating, and asked if I could at least speak to the vet on the phone for advice as I had done previously. She just snapped that all they would say is he needs to see a vet and we can't see him till Thursday. Nothing about emergency appointments, even out of hours. Felt so upset because I have been so loyal to that practice. Obviously it counts for zero. My actual vet is exceptional and I don't want to lose him, but I do not feel Teddy should wait till Thursday.

Ended up ringing another practice who can see him at 5.30pm.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Poor Teddy had another explosion this morning, the usual trail of diarrhea through the house ending up in the litter tray - at least I assume it's him. Had to wash him as he was covered in it. He was also looking like he was straining on the tray for the first time, and looked like he was trying to pee but wasn't sitting down like he usually does.
> 
> I was really unhappy with this and worried for him so I phoned the vet and got some receptionist who barely let me explain and said nothing till Thur morning and if you can't do that it's the weekend. I was trying to say how concerned I was at how he is deteriorating, and asked if I could at least speak to the vet on the phone for advice as I had done previously. She just snapped that all they would say is he needs to see a vet and we can't see him till Thursday. Nothing about emergency appointments, even out of hours. Felt so upset because I have been so loyal to that practice. Obviously it counts for zero. My actual vet is exceptional and I don't want to lose him, but I do not feel Teddy should wait till Thursday.
> 
> Ended up ringing another practice who can see him at 5.30pm.


Sorry you're having such a stressful day. I don't blame you for going elsewhere, I'd do the same. As they've seen him recently so know the problem, you'd expect a better response.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

They didn't actually see him last time - I spoke to the vet on the phone and thought I could manage myself as Teddy hates the car so much. But I have spent a fortune in that vets and would happily pay an extra fee for Teddy to see someone urgently. But that girl was heartless.

Rafa was sick repeatedly on Monday night but seemed fine yesterday and today. Now Freya has just been to the litter and had diarrhea. I literally cannot go two days at the moment in this house without cleaning up bodily fluids - even if it's just Freya missing the litter tray. I am really at the end of my tether.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  poor Teddy & poor you. I seemed to be always cleaning up bodilys with my last 2 what with sick & litter tray missing, it can get to you on occasion. Chin up @Emmasian & I hope it all goes well at the vets later.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw no, how rubbish, can't offer any advice, but just sending lots of get well vibes and hugs xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it really is getting to me. Just found more piles of diarrhea in back bedroom where from the looks of it poor Teddy first exploded. All over cuddly toys and God knows what. Feeling really bad for not taking him to vet sooner. At least .he has his appointment for tonight.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s really awful for both of you. Hope the vet can help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> They didn't actually see him last time - I spoke to the vet on the phone and thought I could manage myself as Teddy hates the car so much. But I have spent a fortune in that vets and would happily pay an extra fee for Teddy to see someone urgently. But that girl was heartless.
> 
> Rafa was sick repeatedly on Monday night but seemed fine yesterday and today. Now Freya has just been to the litter and had diarrhea. I literally cannot go two days at the moment in this house without cleaning up bodily fluids - even if it's just Freya missing the litter tray. I am really at the end of my tether.


Oh lovi! what an earth is happening! please let us know later what the Vet says hun! is the dire rear from Teddy do you think?
XXX


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes definitely Teddy because his bottom and legs were plastered in it. Freya did have a small amount of wind and diarrhea but on the litter. I think that's just Freya though - she has been on a much more even keel recently.

It was seeing Teddy straining on the litter for the first time, and looking like he was struggling to pee that really concerned me. Usually he sits right down and almost rolls his eyes back to widdle, like he's meditating enjoyably. Its been the source of alot of jokes. Today he looked like he couldn't sit properly.

I do not know what to think. I haven't yet discovered any large stools which make me think he could be impacted and this is bypass diarrhea. At least a vet should be able to say.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm this is sounding more like a bug to me Em.

I may have missed this but have stool samples been done?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No they haven't. The thing with Freya is that she has this ongoing complaint that I have managed to stabilise through diet, but sometimes she will throw up or get diarrhea once but then she is fine. She has had all sorts of tests, all fine. Rafa, if he eats something too rich, will throw up now and again.

Teddy has always been my stalwart star of digestion which is why this is so untypical and I think there is something wrong with him. But I could well be wrong.

All cats are fairly bright, though Ted has taken himself back to bed a few times which is unusual. However he has asked for more lunch and I just found him trying to lever the top off a jumbo pack of Cosma Snackies.

I have no idea what to do, but will ask re stool test. Will make list of questions xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no  I'm sorry to read about more bottom explosions  Thank goodness you can get to the vet later. Typical boy though, feeling not quite right but still wants the treats  Let us know how you get on when you've got a minute (ha!) later xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor you and poor pumpkin kitty's. 

I tend to lean towards @huckybuck's thinking, as if the one who is usually ok in the bottom department is having issues, it may be a bug and the others are begining to get it.
Would try to get a stool sample if possible.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh it’s not good! I also agree with above surely he wouldn’t have dire rear to that extent if he was compacted? I’m wondering if apart from the stool sample would an ultra sound be appropriate?
What time are you going to the vet? I really hope the vet can get to the bottom (excuse the pun) of it. Everything crossed Emma 
xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope everything has gone ok at the vets. Just driven past the new vets and didn't see your car so not sure if you had been and gone or had got a lift up. Hope they have been able to do something to calm Teddys tummy which will in turn calm your nerves.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Teddy, I hope you get some answers very soon x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got home now. As always poor Teddy panted, howled and ultinately wet himself in the carrier so have had to wash that out. He seems hell bent on washing himself so I will see how well he does rather than subject him to another bumwash just yet.

Saw a senior vet who was very nice. She thinks it's constipation but is concerned about the underlying causes which could point to megacolon if it doesn't get sorted. 

She felt, given the size of his stools, that the bulking aspect of the Peridale could be counterproductive at this time so has asked me to stop it and give him 2ml of Lactulose and 2ml of liquid Zantac twice a day. The Zantac should be about half an hour before food.

She also said that very high protein diets can contribute to this sort of thing and has asked me to try him with a less high protein food eg James Welbeloved. She suggested I also look at a supplement for all of them called Yuc-something, I will have to look it up in my diary. It supports gut regulation which she things has been damaged in all three by the explosive diarrhea symptoms of the coronavirus they had as babies.

The above treatment is for ten days then see how he is. I am absolutely frazzled guys, I feel like crying for poor Teddy for what he has been put through. He found a place in her office, behind her bin, where he squeezed himself in, face to the wall, as he presumably thought we couldn't see him. I can't bear him to have any pain or unhappiness. I'm a right wuss.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

KCTT said:


> Hope everything has gone ok at the vets. Just driven past the new vets and didn't see your car so not sure if you had been and gone or had got a lift up. Hope they have been able to do something to calm Teddys tummy which will in turn calm your nerves.


Thanks Kim - I drove myself eventually as I think a taxi would have tipped Teddy over the edge. First time driving since been off a with knee sprain, and now it's seriously ouch.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe poor Teddy and poor you Emma. I guess the aim is to calm his tummy down as it’s probably overreacting to everything at the moment.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes it's not a bad thing to get a fresh perspective if things have been going on for a while. I hope the new treatment suggestions work and Teddy is back to normal quickly. Hope the knee is ok lots of rest tonight hopefully.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Just got home now. As always poor Teddy panted, howled and ultinately wet himself in the carrier so have had to wash that out. He seems hell bent on washing himself so I will see how well he does rather than subject him to another bumwash just yet.
> 
> Saw a senior vet who was very nice. She thinks it's constipation but is concerned about the underlying causes which could point to megacolon if it doesn't get sorted.
> 
> ...


Awww Hun! It's awful to see them
Unwell let alone so distressed! And poor you too! 
Your Vet sounds great! I do hope the new food regime will help as well as the meds. Try and get some rest now.
xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww poor Teddy & poor you.
I hope the medications start to help Teddy & you see an improvement.
Really feel for you, it’s not nice seeing our babies upset & unwell
I hope you can rest your knee tonight. Hugs xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

You poor things, it’s so horrible when they get so distressed at the vets. I really hope the meds help him xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The whole worry when they're unwell is exhausting, poor you. Hope the new food and medication will help.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to read about poor Teddy and the worrying n exhausting time you've been through. Your new vet sounds a gem. Hope the new treatment works.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really hope the treatment sorts him out - poor baby. 

It might just be me and sorry to harp on but having been there with Huck years ago it was only stool tests that finally uncovered his problem (after evry blood test and change of diet etc etc) - he had ongoing bouts of dire rear and sickness for about 5 years - turns out he had caught campylobactor and it kept flaring up every time he was under stress. I would just want to rule out something like this so at least you know it's not.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will see how he goes for the period of these meds. 

I thought there was a relatively low amount of faeces from Teddy during this explosion, and I have just found the remainder all up the lounge curtains. It is literally like someone has taken a hose of thick, glue like faeces and sprayed it up the curtains. I can't reach the top and can't go up ladders with the sprained knee, so I've just had to rip them down, scrape of the worst, and shove them in the washing machine on high with lots of soap capsules. If this does turn out to be megacolon, and this sort of thing becomes a regular occurrence, I don't honestly know how I am going to cope. 

I know I'm getting ahead of myself. Probably just a bit tired. 

Anyone got tips on how to syringe 2ml of Zantac solution into a cat who historically fights being syringed?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Emma  now I obviously know nothing about cats but I recommend the following for you: 1) run nice hot bath 2) pour glass of wine (or other beverage of choice) 3) get into bubbly bath with aforementioned beverage and drink it 4) have a blub, let it out and let the tears wash away down the plughole 5) get out ready to face whatever comes your way. I’m not being flippant, nor discounting how you feel, it’s just I’ve always found that this is a helpful routine when you have to deal with something you don’t really have control over.

I do know that syringing medication into the corner of a baby's mouth is often more successful as it doesn’t touch taste buds but not sure if it’s the same for cats. I hope that this new treatment sorts him out - sometimes good to have a new vetinary perspective? Paws crossed it works xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Emmasian love I do hope things start to settle now! You must be totally exhausted! Sending more healing vibes! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If the vet is suspecting mega colon - would an ultra sound or MRI be the way to go? 

It’s very rare and usually a result of something else..


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys thanks so much for the support and excellent suggestions. Two good things happened. The curtain came out perfectly the first time, and most importantly I managed to get Teddy to voluntarily lap up his Zantac syrup rather than syringing it. 

It's vile stuff - smells like the sort of awful sambuca that is two stages away from meths, that you get in the more dubious bars in Magaluf. Anyway the solution was down to one of my wonderful secret Santa's from last year who got me a big box of Animonda Milkies. Teddy had been a huge fan and I forgot I had half a box left in the cupboard. They were virtually fighting over it! Thank you so much to whichever SS that was, you don't know how despairing I was. As the Zantac is given on an empty tum pre food, you can only use a minimum of food to disguise it, and she suggested a spot of cat milk which reminded me they were there.

The vet said the symptoms are concurrent with those for megacolon and other underlying diseases, and she doesn't just want to treat the symptoms and ignore the cause. She advised to try this medication for ten days along with the change of diet and see how he is. The diagnosis of megacolon is done via ultrasound or biopsy if necessary. I think I will cross that bridge when I come to it in ten days, but then the earlier you catch it, the better so I might ask anyway. It's so hard knowing what is best and what he can be put through when he finds the vet so upsetting. I'm going to PAH first thing for James Welbeloved and puppy pads in case he has to go in his box again.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Mrs Funkin you are right, it can be a good way of getting it out of your system. Sat on the bed and howled this afternoon, and Freya and Rafa joined me, all cuddled up, as though to say "You still have us". This was them, my little support crew:


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The dietary supplement was called Yudigest. It's a dog product but can be used for cats. Just ordered a load on express delivery. Will ring vet to check dosage as it says half a sachet for cats and dogs up to 5kg - Teddy weighed in at 7.6 yesterday which actually meant he's gained 400g (she didn't say he was overweight).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that Teddy has been so poorly Emma  what an awful time for you and him. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad you found a good way for him to voluntarily take his medicine. Hope you find an answer soon.
Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. We are just hoping for a peaceful day today! Ted had a good night locked in the kitchen poor thing (with a choice of beds, a huge bowl of steak mince in broth, and a massive bowl of water). He's guzzled his Milkie/Zantac and is waiting for his tuna to cook. It's v windy here which they usually find exhilerating (Raf is already belting round the garden chasing imaginary fairies). Ted is taking the air by the open window. Just want him ok xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Steak mince with broth actually sounds good to me and tuna.
Hoping you get a definite answer soon.
Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will get him the James Welbeloved as soon as I can as too much protein is not good for this condition apparently. 

So much for peace! Freya the nosy bugger went into the carrier bag recycling and of course got one stuck behind her stupid ears, panicked and started a rampage of allegedly terrified cats all around the house. She and Rafa reverted to normality the second it was off, but I can't actually find Teddy whose nerves must have been shot to pieces after yesterday anyway. Just hope he hasn't pooped all inside a wardrobe or something. We are supposed to be getting him on an even keel here. :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Biggles once did something similar, and had a panic. He was playing in a paper carrier bag with handles and the handle got stuck over his head and he went for a dash. He was very suspicious of the bag for sometime afterwards.

Poor Teddy I know how it is when they are on edge.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor old Biggles. At least he was genuinely scared. Freya is stuffing her face with tuna, whilst I have located Teddy bug eyed with terror, frozen on the windowsill upstairs. Talked to him kindly for a bit and offered his own tuna but he's not having any. I'm going to let him come down in his own time and give him space and choice.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor babe have you tried Beaphar calming spot on? I think that helped a lot with Biggs after the window incident.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't got any of that but have heard such good things that maybe I should. I am certainly going to try and get some calming aids for next time Teddy goes to the vet as he suffers so. Wonder if PAH sell it.

If he doesn't come down soon and eat, it will interfere with his lactulose doses.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh bless you. It can be so disheartening to come home to a big pile of poop. You will get through this and if you need anything I am free Friday day to rehang curtains if needed. 
x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw thanks so much, that's so kind. I have a friend coming over to get my latest sick note so am hoping she can just pop them back up. 

The good news is that Teddy has come downstairs and scoffed his lactulose laden tuna. I went to take him up some of his favourite cheese and onion crisps but he'd bravely made his way to the foot of the stairs. What clinched it was Freya trying to pinch his tuna! He didn't growl but a certain memory was triggered and he made sure he got it first!


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Emmasian,

So sorry to hear one of your is poorly. Not sure if you remember me from the Bristol meet up, we had a chat about maine coon cats.... My Fuzz all had so many GI issues. Now I have him stabilised. I kept him on soft cooked chicken and chicken broth (boiled carcasses for 12 hours like a crazy lady to make the broth) he usually settled after being on this for a few days. I also added water a couple table spoon to food to ensure he was drinking as diarrhoea can dehydrate you quick. When he had more than a 48 hours I was using electrolyte solution oralade to stop him becoming very ill. Finding the cause is the main thing, IBD only if its not something else. Keep checking his tummy. If he gets vomiting I would go to the vet. If it doesn't settle also vet or if not eating or drinking. Keep and eye on fluid /dehydration by pinching his forearm skin m back of neck and if skin not bouncing straight back into place means he needs urgent fluid replacement and water is not enough as can make it worse if not having electrolytes etc. Hope I am not repeating stuff already said

Hope he is better soon. Could always take to rspca vet for advice if bills are a concern (I cringe even thi king about Fuzz bills so far) 

I must go as he is trying to eat the radiator right now and ripping up my carpet....(vwt gave buprenorphone after his neuter this afternoon) 

It was awful when Fuzz went through similar

Sending meow hugs


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am not sure about where you could get it but if you can't find locally, Zooplus may have it, as it is a German brand I think.
I am elsewhere in Europe, so my supplier is different.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sophisticat said:


> Hi Emmasian,
> 
> So sorry to hear one of your is poorly. Not sure if you remember me from the Bristol meet up, we had a chat about maine coon cats.... My Fuzz all had so many GI issues. Now I have him stabilised. I kept him on soft cooked chicken and chicken broth (boiled carcasses for 12 hours like a crazy lady to make the broth) he usually settled after being on this for a few days. I also added water a couple table spoon to food to ensure he was drinking as diarrhoea can dehydrate you quick. When he had more than a 48 hours I was using electrolyte solution oralade to stop him becoming very ill. Finding the cause is the main thing, IBD only if its not something else. Keep checking his tummy. If he gets vomiting I would go to the vet. If it doesn't settle also vet or if not eating or drinking. Keep and eye on fluid /dehydration by pinching his forearm skin m back of neck and if skin not bouncing straight back into place means he needs urgent fluid replacement and water is not enough as can make it worse if not having electrolytes etc. Hope I am not repeating stuff already said
> 
> ...


I do indeed remember and I am so glad your chap is on an even keel. So much of my knowledge has been to do with cats with diarrhea and vomiting, but we are pretty much sure this is going back to constipation. My current plan is to do the ten days of meds/change diet/yudigest supplement when it arrives, then probably ask for bloods and an ultrasound anyway. I am also going to offer a different litter tray or two in case he is associating them with pain and that's why he is going outside them. X


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to keep reviving this poop-centric thread, but I find it really cathartic to speak to people who know how much we can love cats, which is more than some of my "real life" friends do sometimes.

Teddy has been on the Lactulose and Zantac since Tues evening. About 20 mins ago I was just trying to chill out in one of Mrs Funkin's recommended baths, when he raced up the stairs and appeared a bit shocked. Here we go again I thought. He had basically produced about 3-4 small lumps about just smaller than a gold ball, and a sausage sized poop at the top of the stairs. All felt firm to hard. No messy bottom thank goodness as he hates the bumwash.

That means he has gone alot quicker than previously (average 5-6 days) though obv I would rather the stool was softer. I am really hoping the meds are kicking in. The YuDigest is here and all three will be having half a sachet per day.

I think I am going to request he has an ultrasound anyway, as I read and read and googled and googled megacolon this morning till I was conflicted and hysterical. Freya was trying to wash my face bless her. Everything pointed to the earlier something like that is caught the better so I am not waiting to see what happens. The vet I saw on Tue quoted £200-250 for a "non specialist" scan but said I would have to really come in and discuss with the vet. If I am going to do it I think I want a specialist scan probably in Chestergates hospital. Hopefully insurance would cough up. If not the new patio window and fire will go up in smoke. Ted is more important.

Phew. That's me done for now.

X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s good that he is going and it’s firmed up. 

I think every few days for a poop is fine. I would still include water in his food to keep his poop soft. 

I used to know when Blue was ready to poop as she galloped about like a mini shire horse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so glad to read about poop improvements - and no bum wash needed, hurrah. He probably was shocked as it felt so different than it had for a while. I've only ever had constipation once in my life (I know TMI!) but it was the most brilliant thing once it stopped - Teddy probably is feeling so much better, hence the racing up the stairs. Long may it continue - easier to clean up than poopy curtains too


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear he’s had a firmer poo, I found lactulose took about 24-48 hours to get to work, if he is backed up expect a big clear out :Mooning


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he runs because it's painful and it frightens him. I'm also not sure if he has control of his bowels at that point, or if it's that he has associated the pain with the litter tray and won't go in it when he feels his bowel move. I am going out tomorrow to get more trays and different litter to offer in different locations in the hope of breaking this association.

On Tuesday what came out was like thick glue, but prior to that it was these huge hard stools which must hurt to pass even though he is a big cat. I just want him on an even keel but I am concerned that the huge hard stools could have stretched his colon.

One day at a time for now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Great news about the improvement in poop.
I hope you get to the bottom (ahem!) of Teddy's problem


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I will get him the James Welbeloved as soon as I can as too much protein is not good for this condition apparently.
> 
> So much for peace! Freya the nosy bugger went into the carrier bag recycling and of course got one stuck behind her stupid ears, panicked and started a rampage of allegedly terrified cats all around the house. She and Rafa reverted to normality the second it was off, but I can't actually find Teddy whose nerves must have been shot to pieces after yesterday anyway. Just hope he hasn't pooped all inside a wardrobe or something. We are supposed to be getting him on an even keel here. :Banghead:Banghead


Ah.... the mad dash while trapped in a bag.

Not that long ago Ed did this, only the paper bag he was having a nosy in was full of eggs... he ran through the house from the kitchen through the living room, through our TV room and out into the cat run with eggs smashing all the way... took ages to clear up. And took ages for the tonks to calm down 

Pleased Teddy has had an improvement in poop tho!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Ah.... the mad dash while trapped in a bag.
> 
> Not that long ago Ed did this, only the paper bag he was having a nosy in was full of eggs... he ran through the house from the kitchen through the living room, through our TV room and out into the cat run with eggs smashing all the way... took ages to clear up. And took ages for the tonks to calm down
> 
> Pleased Teddy has had an improvement in poop tho!


That is so funny about the eggs. Oh no he couldn't choose the bag with the rice or cous cous, it had to be eggs. Teddy once got a bag of dry catfood from the emergencey store stuck on his head and cavorted about the house fighting it. There is a thread on here with me begging for help because Rafa was literally catatonic with horror.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t know if I’d read too much into the post poo zoom unless he does seem truly distressed - all of the HBs are fairly chilled about their toilet habits except Grace. 

She goes for a no 2 and then goes BERSERK!!! She literally wheel spins - bounces off the sofas and leaps across the kitchen work tops as if someone has a red got poker behind her!!! 

I really really hope you find out what’s causing the problem so he can be sorted swiftly xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I still think that if he’s still having problems an ultrasound would be a good idea! Hope this all settles down soon! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

About an hour ago Teddy bolted up the stairs into my bedroom like something was chasing him and he was afraid, and jumped on me, splattering diarrhea all down my legs. He then launched off me and raced off again, scratching me badly and scattering diarrhea as he went. It's not a post poop zoom, it's a cat bolting in fear I think.

I am so sorry for him but I am at the end of my nerves, especially with him evacuating all over me. Where he has scratched me is a leg that I had bad cellulitis in last year so it could actually be dangerous if it has got cat poop in it.

I have washed Teddy, disinfected myself, crawled around the carpets and walls cleaning up diarrhea, and have yet more diarrhea sodden washing to do.

I feel absolutely at the end of my rope. He won't even contemplate aaliiter tray for poo at the moment so I am going to offer several more, but I thought no in his fear he might just bolt past them. I will try anyway. Whenever my cats have had diarrhea before they have at least used the tray even if they need bumwash, but this is new. Do not know what to do as it seems mean to confine him to the kitchen but do I have a choice? I can't keep having diarrhea over everything and at least the kitchen is tiled. I guess at least he is now going every day which must be down to the Lactulose. 

I am so tired all I want to do is sleep, but I have got so much to do. How will I ever cope when I'm back at work full time in two weeks. Sorry to go on but I am just lost.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh Em. 

Something is not right. 

It sounds like he’s not responding to the treatment at all so far. 

I would be back to the vets for stool tests (but in the meantime prob would be panacuring him if not done already and also asking for ABs - marbofluaxin which covers E. coli, staphylococcus, campylobacter etc etc). Neither would do any harm even if it’s not what he’s got but since you aren’t having any success with the treatment so far surely it’s worth a shot?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Would it be worth taking precautionary ABs yourself? Would your gp give you a course?

I'm so sorry. You must be exhausted


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, I'm with you @SbanR - I think a course of flucloxacillin wouldn't be a bad idea given your history with cellulitis and now scratches and squitty poop in there too (assuming no penicillin allergy, obv!). Have you got a walk-in centre near you, if you can't see your GP? They are generally good for things like that - as you see the nurse prescriber and they are often very sensible and cautious as they don't want you clogging up A&E on the weekend! Please don't leave your leg untreated, I know it's not a bite but with your history, they'd be mad not to give you some ABs.

I can't offer help in terms of Teddy (and I'm sorry if I sounded flippant last night, it wasn't meant that way) - I wish I could hop in the teleporter and help out with the clean up. I suspect an abdominal USS and stool samples would be worthwhile though, as it's been a while now that the poor buy has been having poop trouble.

I am reading lots of poorly cat threads at the moment  and am just thankful that they all have owners who care this much about them that they will do everything they possibly can to improve the situation for their beloved animals. Chin up, cup of tea and a choccy biccy and onwards.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Have you got anything like a wipe down picnic blankets you could put about the place? When Matilda stopped pooing in the tray I had them spread about along with towels I could just rinse & bung in the washing machine & I had washable covers on all the beds. I know it would be unsightly & tedious but it would serve a purpose & if won’t be forever & makes cleaning up a little bit easier.

Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> I haven't got any of that but have heard such good things that maybe I should. I am certainly going to try and get some calming aids for next time Teddy goes to the vet as he suffers so. Wonder if PAH sell it.
> 
> If he doesn't come down soon and eat, it will interfere with his lactulose doses.


If you do buy some Beaphor spot on, shop around as the prices vary wildly for some reason. Cheapest I found last time I looked was one of the 3rd party sellers on Amazon. It was something like a couple of quid rather than £5.99 which I think is the RRP.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A friend of mine suggested this! Might help? As well as this link there is also Langford’s but she’s unsure of their prices. 

Pinmoore Animal Labs is good and relatively inexpensive for faecal testing, full parasites and bacterial infections testing is only £36 and they'll send out all the stuff you need.
They also offer a separate test for Tritrichomonas PCR, £44 apparently a common cause of diarrhoea in multi cat house holds
"TF-associated diarrhoea is most often seen in cats under 1 year of age, but it has also been reported in older cats. The parasite targets the large bowel causing colitis, with frequent passage of small quantities of liquid to semi-formed faeces often with blood, mucus and straining. Some affected cats develop faecal incontinence. If they didn't give any results then at least you have something to take to the vet and potentially rule out those things?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor you Emma, I think being stuck in the house off work with a bad knee must make things feel so much worse. If it was me I would get back in touch with the vets I know they said 10 days but I would want reassurance that we didn't need a review in the mean time. I am pushed for time at the minute as on holiday end of next week and work mad until then but I do have a week off work and at home if you fancy a coffee when I am back.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the support and suggestions guys.

Got my two best mates over here tonight and cried all over them so feel a bit better.

Teddy is confined to the kitchen currently, but with the back door open so he can go in the garden. Freya is keeping him company as I speak. I went to PAH and got some different litters and foods and more cleaning stuff. 

When I got home I went to sit with him and he walked over to the existing tray a couple of times, then walked away virtually shaking his head. Then he began to race around the room, belly low, in classic "afraid cat in pain" mode. Unable to escape the kitchen he ran into the garden. I didn't see any more poop, but he was certainly washing his bottom. I rang and rang and rang the vet I saw on Tue only no one picked up. How charming. I was so worried that I rang my usual vet and got a nice receptionist this time, and he is booked in for tomorrow at 9.30am. My friend is coming with me because as soon as I start talking about Teddy I turn from the scourge of Scouse ASBOs to a puddle of tears. I am going to write a list though - stool test, bloods, ultrasound, sanitary clip round his bottom etc.

I have offered food but he seems uninterested, though my friends say he looks calm and content. They are his godmothers so have more than a passing interest. I have set the kitchen up with two new litter trays containing different litters.

Will let you know what happens xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

KCTT said:


> Poor you Emma, I think being stuck in the house off work with a bad knee must make things feel so much worse. If it was me I would get back in touch with the vets I know they said 10 days but I would want reassurance that we didn't need a review in the mean time. I am pushed for time at the minute as on holiday end of next week and work mad until then but I do have a week off work and at home if you fancy a coffee when I am back.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Kim that sounds great. Let me know when you are back xxx


Thanks that sounds lovely - let me know when you are back xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry Teddy is going through this. Glad you have friends with you for support.
Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks for all the support and suggestions guys.
> 
> He is booked in for tomorrow at 9.30am. My friend is coming with me because as soon as I start talking about Teddy I turn from the scourge of Scouse ASBOs to a puddle of tears. I am going to write a list though - stool test, bloods, ultrasound, sanitary clip round his bottom etc.
> 
> Will let you know what happens xx


That's exactly everything I'd do hun. 
Add ABs to the list as well if they will give you them as it might be good to get him on some while you are waiting for results. 
The sooner you can get to the cause the better.
Glad you have app tomorrow.
Now try to relax and have a glass of wine - big hugs xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a glass of cold coke, a bag of kettle chips, some chocolate and some zapains. Oh and Australian MasterChef on catch up prior to the first Big Brother eviction. I just want my Teddy sorted so he can be here too


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh I am sorry Teddy is still struggling 
The job of clean up is so much harder when you are not 100% well yourself. 

I used to have towels and old duvets on the bed and floor when Blue was bad. The kitchen / morning area was tiled .

I hope you get some resolution soon. Antibiotics helped Blue hugely x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I had to smile as I just went into the kitchen and found one of the new litters with pawprints in it and a big pee on the floor next to it. Freya was sat on the chair with the most hang dog expression imaginable as this is her party trick. I was like do you really think Mummy cares about pee?! I would rejoice at Teddy standing in any sort of litter and dumping 50kg of poop from hell outside it, just so long as he is in the damn litter!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m so pleased you are going to the vet with Teddy tomorrow! Even better that you have a list of questions! This Poopgate needs to come to an end for yours and teddy’s Sake! Good luck for tomorrow love! xxx


----------



## Sophisticat (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh gosh, sorry still not improving at least he is still passing stool I know it's no consolation but it excludes some things.

Hydration is key as well vets usually stock oralade or similar electrolytes you can add to feed or alone Fuzz liked the oralade as was chicken flavoured. I was giving this a table spoon every 30-45mins at one point.

Good luck at the vets.

Definatley also contact your gp. Cat scratch with or without poop on leg with previous cellulitis needs to be discussed with GP as antibiotic etc. need to be considered. Even if no previous leg issue would still discuss as teddy's diagnosis is unknown, best to prevent issues... (disclaimer : this is not professional advise)

Promise you will call them tomorrow as early as possible or go to the out of hours go or A&E. Its really not worth waiting for symptoms

Meow hugs to Teddy and you.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my days! You are having the most awful time @Emmasian. My heart was breaking for you reading thru this thread. I don't even know what to suggest. I wish I lived near so I could help.

Good luck for Teddy's appointment tomorrow. Glad you have someone to go with you. That feeling when you can't even talk about them without crying is horrible love I know :,-( but it just shows a woman who has tried everything she can think of and is at her wits end with it all. It's so hard xx

I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner. I did at the beginning but haven't for a while with all my goings on! I really wish I could help in some way. I pray u get some answers very soon xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Clairabella you have had so much going on, don't even think about it!

Teddy came in from the garden about 11.30, cheerful and more hungry that he has been all day. I had got some applawA chicken and pumpkin which he loved. However within 45 mins there was more watery diarrhea all up the kitchen and a messy bottom to deal with. I then had to leave him crying in the kitchen which destroyed me but it's the only option.

Going to bed now, night night xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m so gutted for you :,-(

He is safe and warm and clean in the kitchen love. I can just imagine it is tearing you apart to leave him in there but it’s the only way you can try and control things until you know what is causing the dire rear. Cleaning diarrhoea from around the house on all your furniture, carpets, curtains etc and having to clean constantly is tiring and twice as hard when you’re not well urself. You’ll also be no good to Teddy, Rafa or Freya, if u burn yourself out x a clean of the tiles is much easier all round and means a quicker clean up, then you can concentrate on Teddy and the others instead of being caught up in time consuming things like scrubbing carpets, taking curtains down etc.

Its easy for me to say that when I’m a fine one talking after leaving Thomas out of isolation within an hour coz he cried and cried. This is just horrible for you and beautiful boy. I could literally cry for you reading all you have been going through xx Where do you live? Can I help at all? I can go with you to the vet or I can clean for you? Xx

In the meantime love, i hope you manage to get some sleep. I think Antibiotics for urself is worth a shot too xx

Goodnight Em. Good luck for your appointment in the morning xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Em, I hope you managed to get some sleep.
How’s Teddy this morning?
I really do feel for you, it’s not nice when they are ill & the stress & upset it’s causing you.
I do hope the vets are helpful this morning, more tests needed I think to get to the cause.
Everything crossed (& paws) that you get answers & some AB.
Thinking of you & Teddy
Healing vibes sent to Teddy & a hug for you xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Really hope everything goes well at the vets today Em & it’s not too traumatic for Teddy, sending heaps of positive vibes xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope all goes well and you can get to the bottom of what's going on very VERY soon Emma. I hope that Teddy and you both got some rest and that there have been no more overnight explosions.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, just getting up and feel battered but bartering with self that can go back to bed later if Teddy appears calm and content in his garden like yesterday. He hates vet visits so much and gets so distressed that I am dreading it doubly. I am going to give him his Zantac before we go, which has to be on an empty tummy anyway, then breakfast when we get home.

@Clairabella that is so kind, but even if we lived closer (I'm up in Cheshire) you have so much on your own plate that I couldn't possibly accept. I know everything you say is absolutely correct and logical. It's this blooming sentimental side of me that loves my boy so much and cannot bear him to suffer. I can't bear him thinking I am punishing him. He can hear me in the bathroom and is bellowing to be let out.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck at the vets today Emma! Be firm about the tests! Hope all goes Ok. Update later please hun. xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck today, hope you get answers and poor Teddy is not too distressed


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok we are back. Saw my usual vet who is vg. He had a good feel of Teddy's tummy and he showed no pain. He said he couldn't feel any blockages but the gut felt a bit thickened. He did ask if Teddy could have swallowed something odd but the fact that he is hungry, not vomiting, and shows no discomfort makes it unlikely.

He said to discontinue the Lactulose for now as if it is inducing the sort of diarrhea we had yesterday, it has done it's job and could be making it worse.

He said not to panic first and foremost. He has taken a full blood panel and wants to see results of that before doing X rays and ultrasound. He has also put Teddy on a course of Prednisolone steroid for a week, one per day. He said to continue the Zantac for now and keep him on grain free food, not changing his diet too much.

I suggested stool samples and he said to give him milbemax so we know he is wormed, but wait till the bloods before doing anything else.

Teddy was so brave and good. No real howling or panting in the car, and was much more relaxed in the vet room.

I do feel a bit more reassured that he is not about to collapse, but I will feel better once we get the bloods on Thur and can take the next steps.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Ok we are back. Saw my usual vet who is vg. He had a good feel of Teddy's tummy and he showed no pain. He said he couldn't feel any blockages but the gut felt a bit thickened. He did ask if Teddy could have swallowed something odd but the fact that he is hungry, not vomiting, and shows no discomfort makes it unlikely.
> 
> He said to discontinue the Lactulose for now as if it is inducing the sort of diarrhea we had yesterday, it has done it's job and could be making it worse.
> 
> ...


The vet visit sounded very productive and very reassuring love. I'm so glad you have had some bloods done on Teddy. All sounds to be moving in the right direction now.

My heart is literally breaking for you. I can't bear to think of you both going thru this. You're situation is similar to mine in that you are on ur own, everything falls on ur shoulders. The cleaning, the worry, the day to day thing aswell as being a multi cat household is very tiring. It's literally soul destroying when you have to be cruel to be kind and introduce certain measures to try and bring things under control. Keep telling yourself that when things are better then you can both go back to how it was before and how you likes it. I would help u in a second. Mine are doing a million times better now so I could help. Just say the word and I will come to you by all means xxx

Hope Teddy is ok since coming home ❤ As very hard as what it is, you are doing a brilliant job with him and everything you can to get him better again. They are very lucky to have a mummy like you xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So pleased to hear the vet visit & travelling didn’t upset Teddy too much today, it’s horrid when they get so upset (Ebony cry’s from the time she goes into her carrier to the time we are back home, she then sulks on the bed for a couple of hours.
Alfie doesn’t mind it too much but he’s not very good in the car).
Well done Teddy for being so brave.
Glad full bloods were taken, then you can go on from there. 
I hope the steroid helps him.
It’s so hard to cope when they are ill, but you are doing everything possible to make Teddy better 
Healing vibes being sent to Teddy xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I did expect worse news about your journey with Teddy. hopefully the blood test will show what might be wrong. 
Healing vibes on their way! 
xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He was such a good boy. I don't know if it made a difference that it was so cold this morning - he was shaking a bit but not panting. He has always liked that vet and offers to rub noses with him when he has his mats done - I think some people just have a way with cats.

Teddy being so brave plus my friend being there helped me be alot less emotional and more factual too. Just going home now having been for coffee and the gungiest chocolate cake at Costa with my friend and her daughter ("our" Costa @KCTT where I ran out of petrol!) Hoping Teddy hasn't had another episode in my absence, but he was shut in the kitchen anyway so there is limited mess he could make. Well a bit.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That’s great to hear he wasn’t as stressed as last time, good boy Teddy! Fingers crossed the pred calms things down for now x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad it was a positive visit and Teddy was calmer than usual, that must have helped a lot. All paws crossed here xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m glad you have been given milbemax as worming is a must. But surprised they haven’t suggested panacur too but that is a pain to give so I guess they are waiting to see how he goes. 

The gut thickening could indicate worms - has he had fleas at alll this summer? 

Really wish they had done stool samples but bloods are good. 

Glad he’s stopped the lactulose as that def wouldn’t have helped with the dire rear. 

Fingers crossed he settles now xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Really wish they had done stool samples but bloods are good.


@Emmasian can always collect a faecal sample over the weekend for submission next week. The vet wouldn't have been able to submit one until then anyway, plus you need a pooled sample of three days' poo for accurate results.

I'd just do it Emma, no harm in it and you can tick off another test while awaiting blood results. Shove a bit of poo into a container today, tomorrow and Monday (it can all go in the same pot) and take it into the vet's next week. Make sure there is no litter contamination, which can affect results.

If his symptoms clear up and you no longer want to submit it, you can just chuck it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @Emmasian can always collect a faecal sample over the weekend for submission next week. The vet wouldn't have been able to submit one until then anyway, plus you need a pooled sample of three days' poo for accurate results.
> 
> I'd just do it Emma, no harm in it and you can tick off another test while awaiting blood results. Shove a bit of poo into a container today, tomorrow and Monday (it can all go in the same pot) and take it into the vet's next week. Make sure there is no litter contamination, which can affect results.
> 
> If his symptoms clear up and you no longer want to submit it, you can just chuck it.


Good idea CK xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad the visit wasn’t too traumatic Emma. 

I hope everything gets a bit better. Remember I am not too far away if you need anything and have a can of pumpkin just in case x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just saw Teddy lying in his garden, then leap up and run like hell - it must be a bowel spasm. He produced one soft stool of a yellowish colour (not had that before). I found a sample pot from previous incidents whether human or animal I don't know, and tried to get a bit of it in with the scoop thing. Couldn't break it apart easily considering it was on the softer side, almost as though it was held together with hair??? Don't want red herrings though. Got a huge sample anyway.

Teddy was a right mess and the sanitary clip they gave him was rubbish - I should have checked more thoroughly at the vet. They only shaved right by his "orifice" rolleyes:) and the base of the tail. Of course they are shut now. Teddy fought me washing and wiping his bottom, growling and flailing like an alligator role. It's so unlike my cuddly boy. He must be utterly fed up.

Put him back in the garden with kitchen access. Told myself oh he must be so forlorn, but when I looked back he was stalking a bird with great interest so may be he is OK.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased you got a sample from today! Not a nice thought but I think it might need to go in the fridge. Glad he’s still showing interest in normal cat pursuits! Lol! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yellow sounds like something dodgy going on - hoping it’s a bug or worms so that the end is in sight hun. 
Really glad you’ve got the sample though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the yellow and the fibrous texture might be down to the Applaws with Pumpkin that he had last night. He just woofed a further two pouches and the colour and consistency was similar.

I don't think I have to keep the stool samples in the fridge do I? I haven't on previous occasions. Please could I get advice on this as I HAVEN'T refridgerated it.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think maybe the t. foetus test neefs the fridge but not the general one???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ceiling Kitty ???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> I think the yellow and the fibrous texture might be down to the Applaws with Pumpkin that he had last night. He just woofed a further two pouches and the colour and consistency was similar.
> 
> I don't think I have to keep the stool samples in the fridge do I? I haven't on previous occasions. Please could I get advice on this as I HAVEN'T refridgerated it.


I guess it could be if it's going through his system quickly - though Little H does have the applauds pumpkin tin but his poo is never yellow.

Glad he seems to be eating well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with the above as is the same in humans yellow/pale poo could it be liver/ pancreas?
I just wonder whether leaving the poo in a warm place any bacteria will multiply?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think pancreatic weakness would show up on the bloods? I am keeping a chart of what goes into and (God help me) out of Teddy. Tonight reads 2 pouches Applaws chicken and pumpkin, half a tin chicken Applaws, one bacon Rasher and a daddy long legs!

Spent alot of time with him when cooking dinner, talking to him. He has such great communication skills. He looks you right in the eye and ended up meowing back and twice climbing into me for rather pongy cuddles. Going to ring vets tomorrow about getting the proper clip.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He's probably had more Mummy time that the other two put together, so now I feel guilty about that


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad the vets went well and you enjoyed coffee and cake, hopefully with no car dramas this time. Hope that things start to improve for you and poor Teddy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The fact he’s eating well is throwing me - usually with a poorly one their appetite is badly affected too, I am really hopeful this is something fairly simple hun xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The fact he's eating well is throwing me - usually with a poorly one their appetite is badly affected too, I am really hopeful this is something fairly simple hun xxx


It is strange because normally with digestive and tummy problems the appetite is the first sign something is wrong.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd fridge it - within a sandwich bag or ten.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Soozi said:


> It is strange because normally with digestive and tummy problems the appetite is the first sign something is wrong.


IBDs often eat well, and appetite may even be increased.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow stools *could* indicate biliary issues, but are more often just a reflection of decreased GI transit time.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I should read all the posts before replying; then I could put all my crap in one post. No pun intended.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sending some, good morning get well vibes, hope Teddy (and you) has a better day today. xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Emma, hope Teddy has had a better night & you’ve had some sleep.
I do hope Teddy has a better day today & continues to eat well.
Yellow poo is strange, hopefully the blood tests results help identify why & that it’s treatable.
Sending healing vibes to Teddy & a hug for you
Thinking of you both (& of course the other two pusskins) xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
Just checking in to see how things are, hopefully the stool samples will get some answers if not the blood work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning Emma and the pumpkin posse. I hope that Teddy Boy has woken up minus a very poopy kitchen (Oscar had yellow poop in the Spring when his tummy went a bit bonkers and it was more to do with him pooping three times per day, so it wasn't staying in the bowel for long, it resolved once the motility went back to normal, not that I'm obviously saying that is what it is, just saying don't assume the worst). Hope today is a better day - without too many poop incidents, with some time for all of you.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping for a better day for you and Teddy
Spending time with his mum is good xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Emmasian have you managed to collect today's poo? Hope Teddy is soon fine love!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just checking in to see how you are both getting on xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi, no poop overnight or so far today. Went back to vets to do a better job of sanitary clip, and tool yesterday's sample with me - he agreed it is full of hair. Have requested stool test costing about 200 which seems quite comprehensive. Vet happy to do it but his hunch is it is unlikely to show anything. Just cooked tuna for him to have his Prednisolone in and he is jumping all over me with hunger! He is v bright and was so good at the vets again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Hi, no poop overnight or so far today. Went back to vets to do a better job of sanitary clip, and tool yesterday's sample with me - he agreed it is full of hair. Have requested stool test costing about 200 which seems quite comprehensive. Vet happy to do it but his hunch is it is unlikely to show anything. Just cooked tuna for him to have his Prednisolone in and he is jumping all over me with hunger! He is v bright and was so good at the vets again.


Did you see the site where you can send samples? Much cheaper! prednisilone will make him really hungry and active if I remember rightly! My last girl had those. Update later if you can hun. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Hi, no poop overnight or so far today. Went back to vets to do a better job of sanitary clip, and tool yesterday's sample with me - he agreed it is full of hair. Have requested stool test costing about 200 which seems quite comprehensive. Vet happy to do it but his hunch is it is unlikely to show anything. Just cooked tuna for him to have his Prednisolone in and he is jumping all over me with hunger! He is v bright and was so good at the vets again.


Glad no poo issues overnight and that you are going for the stool tests.

The hair doesn't surprise me at all - fluffy MC - my lot always have hairy poos.

200 sounds about right for comprehensive ones (did they tick campylo/salmonella/ etc as they aren't in the usual spectrum.) It took me 5 years and a lot of tearing my hair out with bouts of Huck being bad and then ok for stool tests to eventually be done. Possibly because they are so expensive and possibly because they often don't show anything - but it was the best thing for us as it did show up what the problem was. At least you are doing the process of elimination hun xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got in and no further poop in the house but it's too dark for me to check the garden flags - yesterday he pooped whilst running in pain outside. I just hope this doesn't mean he is constipated again. Both for his sake and for the stool testing.

Yes the test was very comprehensive. All the parasites I have heard of and more including T Foetus. Coronavirus etc.

The vet said small amounts of pure pineapple juice added to food can help with hair in poop. Not heard that one before but I will get some.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Just got in and no further poop in the house but it's too dark for me to check the garden flags - yesterday he pooped whilst running in pain outside. I just hope this doesn't mean he is constipated again. Both for his sake and for the stool testing.
> 
> Yes the test was very comprehensive. All the parasites I have heard of and more including T Foetus. Coronavirus etc.
> 
> The vet said small amounts of pure pineapple juice added to food can help with hair in poop. Not heard that one before but I will get some.


I've heard pineapple juice has lots of enzymes in it (it's great if you have hiccups btw) will be interested if it helps with hair.

I have been giving Little H the egg yolk lecithin and def convinced that's helping with moving the hair down from the stomach. He's been fine for ages and just this week I have run out and waiting for more - he's had his first fur ball in yonks.

Might be worth a try to if the tests don't show anything.

Glad no poop incidents so far xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I've heard pineapple juice has lots of enzymes in it (it's great if you have hiccups btw) will be interested if it helps with hair.
> 
> I have been giving Little H the egg yolk lecithin and def convinced that's helping with moving the hair down from the stomach. He's been fine for ages and just this week I have run out and waiting for more - he's had his first fur ball in yonks.
> 
> ...


The enzymes will only be present in fresh pineapple. Processing destroys the enzymes


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Should I buy a fresh pineapple then and mash it up? I did ask the vet and he thought it would make no difference.

I will try the egg thing as well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think fresh pineapple juice is ok just not concentrate. 

We used to always keep fresh juice in the fridge in case of hiccups


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hope Teddy has a good day today and you have a poop free house, Fingers crossed and lots of hugs for the little man xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, hope you managed to get some sleep.
How’s Teddy?
Hoping everyone’s ok & you have a good day
Thinking of you & the pumpkins xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Emma! How did things go overnight with Teddy hun? xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping today is better for Teddy and you.
Xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking in too xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to only just post. Came down to find thick diarrhea all up the kitchen and even on top of the microwave where he likes to sit! Scrubbed everything with disinfectant. I do wish I had a hard floored room that wasn't the kitchen, but I have only got the bathroom and the door won't stay snicked shut - plus it has no garden access so he would go mad shut away.

I am trying to find a positive - at least he has pooped and hasn't yet sunk back into the poop every six days and then with violence, which I was scared of when I stopped the Lactulose. Also I was able to get my second sample. It didn't seem full of hair this time, but it could be bypass diarrhea of course.

Also his sanitary cut meant he didn't have a messy bottom, so I just gave him a cursory wipe and left him to it. He is now out in the garden with Freya.

Teddy has just had his third prednisolone and seems very hungry, but I thought I would perhaps insert an extra meal in this afternoon rather than give him huge portions given his tummy situation.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

And so it continues! Oh dear Hun! I hope the steroids start to help soon. Do you find Teddy a bit hyper as well as hungry?
How’s your poor knee too?
xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Not hyper no. Just wanting to come and be with us in the lounge but I dare not let him in. Had to let Freya in through the lounge window and Teddy came running only for me to shut the patio door on him. The look on his face has left me beside myself. He is sitting on the patio gazing in unable to understand. He can get into the kitchen but it's not the same.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

When I go back to work, presuming things haven't changed, he will just have to be locked in the kitchen 9-5 as there is no garden access unless the door is left open. It will be awful for him and it just makes me despair.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Not hyper no. Just wanting to come and be with us in the lounge but I dare not let him in. Had to let Freya in through the lounge window and Teddy came running only for me to shut the patio door on him. The look on his face has left me beside myself. He is sitting on the patio gazing in unable to understand. He can get into the kitchen but it's not the same.


Oh poor little love! They look so hurt. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just rang insurance to find out where I stand. I am with Animal Friends who I know have a bad reputation but after claiming for Teddy's hospital stay in Nov 2015 no one else would have taken us. As I thought, there could be some issue possibly about whether they think this relates to his admittal to hospital in 2015. They are sending me forms. They have this thing where if further tests are required you can get a pre authorization where the vet sends the details through and they tell you quickly if they will cover it or not. Regardless really, Teddy will have to have whatever he needs, but it would be better to know where I stand. I have some savings then it's credit card. Made fool of self bursting into tears on phone to insurance but she was surprisingly nice and sympathetic.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just gave him a big tin of Applaws and had a lovely cuddle which he ended off his own bat because he wanted to march up and down the worktop shouting "Mwah!" at me, probably because he's starving.

Bit worried he might be cold as leaving the door open does make it chilly in there, but I want him to have options. His two beds are against the radiator though so if I turn the heating on he should at least have a warm bed to sleep in. Obv the door is shut at night and the heating is on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Emma  I'm so sad for you  It just sounds so hard to be going through all this, you poor woman. Obviously I'm sad for Teddy too but I just think it must be horrid to feel like you are going around in poopy circles. Could someone invent the bleeding teleporter already, so I could hop in and come and help you.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm really sorry for moaning on, I just find it quite cathartic to almost blog Teddy's progress on here. I really need to go back to work to wear myself out and give myself something else to think about.

Ultimately only the vets can help Teddy, unless it's a bug that heals itself (but all my instincts say otherwise). It's almost like I need to prove to myself I am doing everything possible.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I'm really sorry for moaning on, I just find it quite cathartic to almost blog Teddy's progress on here. I really need to go back to work to wear myself out and give myself something else to think about.
> 
> Ultimately only the vets can help Teddy, unless it's a bug that heals itself (but all my instincts say otherwise). It's almost like I need to prove to myself I am doing everything possible.


You do need to trust your vet hun! I'm hoping that whatever it is is identified soon so it can be treated. Maybe the steroids need a bit more time. I do hope the insurance will cough up Hun. xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It breaks my heart reading what you and Teddy are going through. Don't be embarrassed about crying on the phone; many of us do cry easily when we're worried about our babies. You've been worried about Teddy for so long and it must seem like you're going round and round in circles.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am keeping everything crossed it's something easily treated or managed hun xxxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning, just sending good wishes for a good day today, afraid I have no 'poop advice' just best wishes.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, I really do feel for you, it’s not nice when they are poorly. 
I had hoped the new meds would start to work.
Hopefully you’ll hear the results from the blood tests soon & the stool samples show up something that’s treatable & manageable.
Thinking of you both & sending heaps of healing vibes to Teddy & a hug for you.
Hoping the insurance pays up xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Emma, poor you and poor Teddy
This has been going on for so long. I do hope the tests will find something conclusive that Teddy can be treated for. Hope the insurance company are kind to you too xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor guy, hopefully the results will point you in the direction to help him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Checking in to see how Teddy is! Such a stressful time for you Emma. Keeping everything crossed that he will soon be ok love. xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just catching up to see how Teddy is, poor wee man. I hope for all you sakes the tests provide some answers, sending hugs xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Well Teddy certainly pooped overnight, right in the kitchen sink. Thankfully (she says) it was not the great splatters I am used to, but a huge soft poop. Still it was like a scene from my worst horror film. I have covered. everything with thick bleach and going out for more. It landed on the sole plate that was in the sink so I have obviously just thrown that out, bagged many times.

Forcing myself to think that it's"good" because it has allowed me to finish my stool sampling so that can go to the vet now. Also it means Teddy is pooping daily as I am scared of him going back to constipation.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi love! Well it’s a bit better in the sink than all over the walls and appliances. 
You need to get the poop samples to the vet quite quickly hun I think the rule of thumb is 24 hrs. 
Fingers crossed again! Had to uncross them to type! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a pooled sample over three days and then they send it off by courier to the lab. I will take it down now though. I have vague hopes that Teddy thought the sink was a litter tray, but who knows xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Perhaps put a litter tray in the sink? See if he can get used to the feel of litter under his little paws again? I'm glad he's not bunged up currently - and at least it was in the sink and so an easier place to clean. Also thank goodness not all splattery. Poor boy and poor you, too.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry that Teddy is still poorly and you are still having to go through all of this. I remember when I had it is was so difficult but you can't get annoyed as you love them so much.

Have you had the blood results back yet?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KCTT said:


> Sorry that Teddy is still poorly and you are still having to go through all of this. I remember when I had it is was so difficult but you can't get annoyed as you love them so much.
> 
> Have you had the blood results back yet?


I think Emma said blood results on Thursday? Hopefully they will show what might be wrong.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This must be so wearing for you and you just want to see an end to it I know. Hope the results will come back with something so you know exactly what you're dealing with. Poor Teddy and poor you. xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks @Soozi must have missed they were due Thursday. Hopefully they will give an indication of where to go next x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KCTT said:


> Thanks @Soozi must have missed they were due Thursday. Hopefully they will give an indication of where to go next x


As he's eating well and seems fine in himself I would hope it would be something that can be sorted or at least managed! Everything crossed hun. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi yes, expecting a call Thur night re bloods. Stools go off today and back next week I think. We will have to make a decision as to whether to go for X ray etc. 

I asked the vet if they have the access to the "pawtal" so the insurance can pre advise whether they will pay for the more expensive treatments, and they do, which is good as I will at least know where I stand.

As the samples have now gone off I will Milbemax them all today. At least it will rule one more thing out, though the vet said he doesn't think worms would produce the symptoms Teddy has.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh and I've bought Teddy fresh pineapple juice to start today in case it's hairballs. I am looking at egg yolk lecithin but just holding off for now in case it gives him bad diarrhea again, and really to see test results.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Has anyone ever successfully rehabilitated a cat who stopped usng the litter tray for faeces due to pain association? He has three in the confined kitchen space but won't use them but for pee.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

No experience but if it's pain association it may be worth trying something different.

As he was already gone in the sink it might me worth picking up a cheap sink bowl and putting some litter in that? I wonder whether trying a new type of litter may work too. Logic behind my thinking is that if it's different to what he is used to he may be less likely to associate it with pain.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Also

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.wikihow.com/Retrain-a-Cat-to-Use-the-Litter-Box?amp=1


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

You could go back to basics - maybe empty one of his litter trays completely of litter (and potentially put it in the sink as advised) and leave it out for him, with a bit of luck he may find it a suitable option.

From there after a few days/even a bit longer of him consistently using an empty litter box, hopefully you could introduce a bit of litter gradually (would suggest a completely new type initially so it feels different for him) and it wouldn't stress him?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A change of type of litter tray might well help! I’m wondering if that catattract litter might help to start off with? I don’t know how successful it is tho. 
Personally I feel that when he can pass poo normally he might forget about the discomfort he suffered and just start using his normal tray.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Has anyone ever successfully rehabilitated a cat who stopped usng the litter tray for faeces due to pain association? He has three in the confined kitchen space but won't use them but for pee.


Yes I have with Matilda, she would go wherever she was when she got the urge before her tumour was diagnosed & once I got her on the right painkillers she started using the tray again. Hope you get some answers soon, I really feel for you x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I have put two new trays with totally different litters in the kitchen with him, but though he has happioh peed in them, the poop continues to be outside. I will read the article, thanks Kim, and hope if we can get his pain sorted, it may resolve. xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> I have put two new trays with totally different litters in the kitchen with him, but though he has happioh peed in them, the poop continues to be outside. I will read the article, thanks Kim, and hope if we can get his pain sorted, it may resolve. xx


Can you try an empty tray as well? I know it isn't ideal but he may use it and it's got to be better than the sink or the walls..?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll try it. The three new massive ones from PetPlanet have arrived (half price at the moment). 

I gave him his pineapple juice mixed with a bit of Animonda Milkie and he lapped it up. He is SUCH a good boy, I can't describe how helpful and lovely he is. Love him ridiculously.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I dont have much advice to add but I am so sorry you and poor teddy are going through this still, really hope you can get it back on track soon . Its such a stress. I will be reading through this thread thoroughly but I have missed many posts. My friends Maine coon gets similar issues from what I have seen though, if she comes up with any magic answers I will be sure to let you know! Big cuddles to teddy and hope you are ok, what a bum xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well a semi soft poo is better than dire rear - and in the sink - he's good boy really.

I wonder if the lactulose was causing the dire rear??

I hope he firms up a little bit. 

The egg yolk lecithin doesn't cause any dire rear issues with Little H at all - I started with half a capsule and am now on a full one. 

I might give pineapple juice a go too - what a good boy Teddy is to drink it up!!

Really willing you get some results and it's all straightforward in treating hun xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh yes, he is such a good boy and doing his best. He is never ever ever told off for not pooping in the litter tray as it's not his fault. I have seen how upset he gets and how he appears to be in so much pain.

I think he was definitely constipated but also suffering bypass diarrhea and the Lactulose probably shifted him a bit more than was needed. My hope is that he doesn't go back to only pooping every 5-6 days again.

I really hope something shows up on the tests, but am concerned in case it doesn't because then where do we go? I need to wait and see as I am the world's worst for getting ahead of myself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Take a day at a time hun - bloods and stool a start and may be enough to find out what's wrong. 

If not then scan is prob next. 

In the meantime the wormer (was panacur mentioned?) a pro biotic perhaps, the pineapple juice, egg yolk...some of this may help him.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

They have all just had their Milbemax in a Webbox treat. Teddy has been a bit lethargic on it before so I must remember that if he is a bit off tomorrow that is likely to be the cause.

He is still having half a sachet of Yudigest in his evening meal which I think contains probiotic and good stuff for the gut.

Tomorrow I have to be up early for a hospital visit and I am panicking about getting the morning kitchen clean up done before I go - which will have to become the norm when I go back to work if he is still not using the litter. Sigh.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma if you need anything on SUnday doing let me know x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sorry no advice to offer but I’m reading all the updates and wishing Teddy well soon.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, sorry to hear there’s been no change in the toilet department, I guess it’s better in the sink then up the walls. Poor Teddy he & you must be really feeling the strain of it all & Teddy won’t understand what’s all been going on.
Hopefully your vets will have his blood tests results tomorrow & something shows up that’s easily treatable. Just need answers to what is wrong.
How was he in the night, any change?
Any results from the pineapple juice?
I’ve no advice regarding not using litter trays, sorry. I think you are doing everything you possibly can to help Teddy.
Sending healing vibes to Teddy & hug for you xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just parked up at the hospital. There was no poop overnight, but I did go and tend to him much earlier than normal as I'm coming here. Also they had their Milbemax last night which could have had an impact on his tummy. He certainly seemed bright - asking me for breakfast. I always let him have a brief look at the rest of downstairs, but he comes back to the kitchen because he is hungry. He had his pineapple juice in half a Milkie and was munching two pouches of JWB when I left. 

Obviously I can't leave the back door open so he will be stuck alone in the kitchen all morning which is not great for him, but I can't do anything else.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully he will just have a snooze with his full belly! Everything crossed! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Large, half solid poop left up on the kitchen counter. Sallied forth with disinfectant, latex gloves, finish off with simple solution etc. For the past couple of days it has been in one spot, which indicates to me that he isn't running when he's doing it. Perhaps that means the pain is lessening?

Gave him a quick cuddle and his Prednisolone in some squished Webbox (THE thing for pilling recalcitrant cats I find). Let him have a good wander downstairs to ease my conscience a bit and he had a huge scratching session on the cat barrel which made me realise the only thing I haven't put in the kitchen is a scratching post.

He seemed v interested sniffing round the curtains where he pooped up them, even though they were washed on high with loads of Ariel. I might spray them with Simple solution too to break down any remaining whiffs detectable only to cats.

Went to PAH and laid in more JWB, Applaws chicken and pumpkin etc. Can't do any more now. The cats are out in the sunny garden. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

No dire rear Em so that's good news - everything crossed here and glad he's bright. 
Hope the hospital app was ok xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The Prednisone is certainly making an already food focussed cat very hungry indeed! For his tea he has had two pouches of JWB and one of Applaws pumpkin with Yudigest mixed in. Both Freya and Rafa declared themselves similarly starving so I had three Maine Coons sat up on the newly scrubbed counter trying to launch at me squeezing pouches into bowls and scoff as much as they could!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it’s a great sign he is producing more solid poops!

If the prednisone is the thing doing the trick it would suggest he had some inflammation in the bowel perhaps. If that’s the case it can prevent full absorption occurring and so stool comes out very loose because it doesn’t spend enough time in there. And the inflammation could extend all the way down making the whole process sore hence the poop & Run panic.

Hopefully given time with a few days of good non painful poops he will return to the litter box


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh goodness I hope so. But then what happens when he stops taking it?

As he has been having one poop per day for the last three days during the morning, I have taken a chance and let him in the lounge with us this evening. We had a massive cuddle watching TV and he fell asleep in my arms, purring. I can't describe how much I miss my boy being stuck in the kitchen:Arghh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Oh goodness I hope so. But then what happens when he stops taking it?
> 
> As he has been having one poop per day for the last three days during the morning, I have taken a chance and let him in the lounge with us this evening. We had a massive cuddle watching TV and he fell asleep in my arms, purring. I can't describe how much I miss my boy being stuck in the kitchen:Arghh


The update sounds very positive hun. Normally with steroids they like to reduce the dose slowly! Ask your vet tomorrow!
Everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Oh goodness I hope so. But then what happens when he stops taking it?
> 
> As he has been having one poop per day for the last three days during the morning, I have taken a chance and let him in the lounge with us this evening. We had a massive cuddle watching TV and he fell asleep in my arms, purring. I can't describe how much I miss my boy being stuck in the kitchen:Arghh


AW that sounds so lovely, I can imagine how you felt. Really hope it can continue.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally caught up again with Teddy’s progress, all sounds promising! Keeping all fingers and toes crossed it continues xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Oh goodness I hope so. But then what happens when he stops taking it?
> 
> As he has been having one poop per day for the last three days during the morning, I have taken a chance and let him in the lounge with us this evening. We had a massive cuddle watching TV and he fell asleep in my arms, purring. I can't describe how much I miss my boy being stuck in the kitchen:Arghh


Well, it's possible he may have something like inflammatory bowel disease, but it's also possible that there's something going on that has triggered this particular episode of inflammation, the steroids have kicked it and no further issues. But there may well be a cause that started it off e.g. if he's come into contact with something that has irritated his bowel, wouldn't rule out bacteria or even parasites since he does go out


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great update, is he using the litter tray for his daily ‘movement’ ?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have had no further advice to offer so have just been reading and hoping along with everyone else that Teddy improves soon, hopefully things are beginning to look more encouraging x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma hope there’s good news on Teddy’s bloods today! good luck! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Morning all. No he is still refusing to use the litter tray - this morning''s offering was on top of the microwave again #shudder. It is firmer and all more or less in one place, and he is pooping the same time every day once a day (or he has been for the last four days I think). I just feel like I'm running a gauntlet each morning when I go downstairs to see where the new pile of poo is. I was soaking the microwave and all surrounding areas with disinfectant and the cats kept jumping up there - was scared they would get it on their paws.

Vet said likely to be tonight with the results. xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I wonder if the protest is due to him not liking being stuck in the kitchen?

Hope the blood tests come through ok and provide some answers.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Morning all. No he is still refusing to use the litter tray - this morning''s offering was on top of the microwave again #shudder. It is firmer and all more or less in one place, and he is pooping the same time every day once a day (or he has been for the last four days I think). I just feel like I'm running a gauntlet each morning when I go downstairs to see where the new pile of poo is. I was soaking the microwave and all surrounding areas with disinfectant and the cats kept jumping up there - was scared they would get it on their paws.
> 
> Vet said likely to be tonight with the results. xx


How about one of those incontinance pads? use a bit of masking tape to hold it down on the microwave? I know it won't duscourage him but will help with the cleaning side. I just don't have any suggestions and hoping he will soon use his tray again. xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Morning all. No he is still refusing to use the litter tray - this morning''s offering was on top of the microwave again #shudder. It is firmer and all more or less in one place, and he is pooping the same time every day once a day (or he has been for the last four days I think). I just feel like I'm running a gauntlet each morning when I go downstairs to see where the new pile of poo is. I was soaking the microwave and all surrounding areas with disinfectant and the cats kept jumping up there - was scared they would get it on their paws.
> 
> Vet said likely to be tonight with the results. xx


Poor boy, and poor you! Look foreward to hearing about the results, I hope it gives some answers for you xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I think it's a pain association thing with the litter based in the time I saw him running round in panic even though it was right in front of him. If he was doing it as a revolt, he wouldn't pee in the tray I don't think. 

Good idea re puppy pads. I also thought about putting an empty tray on the work surface, but bit worried he might knock it off and hurt himself.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks guys. I think it's a pain association thing with the litter based in the time I saw him running round in panic even though it was right in front of him. If he was doing it as a revolt, he wouldn't pee in the tray I don't think.
> 
> Good idea re puppy pads. I also thought about putting an empty tray on the work surface, but bit worried he might knock it off and hurt himself.


The reason I didn't suggest a tray was he might then think it's ok to poo up on the tops when he's better or it might become a habit. So difficult to know what's best. xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks guys. I think it's a pain association thing with the litter based in the time I saw him running round in panic even though it was right in front of him. If he was doing it as a revolt, he wouldn't pee in the tray I don't think.
> 
> Good idea re puppy pads. I also thought about putting an empty tray on the work surface, but bit worried he might knock it off and hurt himself.


Is there any way you could elevate an empty tray slightly so it may help him feel a bit different?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know what on earth to do re the litter trays to be honest.

No word from the vet and I know they shut at 7pm so phoned them and they nurse/receptionist said they have had an emergency to deal with but he will try and get to me tonight. She read off the screen that the bloods are "unremarkable" and no cause for alarm but one slight abnormality which he will talk to me about. 

So back to waiting. Obviously if they have had some poor emergency case that has to come first full stop.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Been reading some stuff on cats who had traumatic association with the tray, and it could be that he is stressed at being confined to the kitchen. But that was not the original cause because he wasn't - hence him running through the house splattering poop as he went. There is not one room I haven't cleaned of his faeces so how can I know what he associates with what? I wish I could actually witness him poop now to see if he still seems in pain, however short of sitting with him for hours and hours overnight, of getting a camera which I can't afford at this point, I don't see another option. If I let him out I honestly think I will just end up with a massive morning poop on the carpet somewhere.

Maybe I am expecting too much too soon. He has only been pooping with regularity and in a fairly formed manner for three days.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Poop poop poop poop poop.

Starting to feel like Toad of Toad Hall.

Poop!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe getting a new tray, with a difference to others you have. Once the poop is back to normal of course.
New, shape might work. I just recently got Biggles a larger tray that is sort of kidney shaped. Put it in a new area as well.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Been reading some stuff on cats who had traumatic association with the tray, and it could be that he is stressed at being confined to the kitchen. But that was not the original cause because he wasn't - hence him running through the house splattering poop as he went. There is not one room I haven't cleaned of his faeces so how can I know what he associates with what? I wish I could actually witness him poop now to see if he still seems in pain, however short of sitting with him for hours and hours overnight, of getting a camera which I can't afford at this point, I don't see another option. If I let him out I honestly think I will just end up with a massive morning poop on the carpet somewhere.
> 
> Maybe I am expecting too much too soon. He has only been pooping with regularity and in a fairly formed manner for three days.


Sounds like a nightmare. 
CanI send you a camera I never use and happy to get rid of? You are welcome to it if you want it!it works with WiFi


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a camera which is motion detection but you can also spy in and talk to them

You are welcome to borrow it. You just need an SD card x


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi

Tilly had cystitis years ago and she hasn't peed on litter since and I've tried them all. A litter tray with a puppy pad in it works for her thankfully. Before we figured that out she'd pee on the bed. She still poos in the normal litter trays.

Hope it gets sorted soon x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I would bite the bullet st this stage and put a tray on the work surface for a while - you could put quake putty underneath to hold it down. 

That and puppy pads maybe. 

It will hopefully only be temporary until you sort out what’s wrong. 

Re the bloods it may be that it’s one that increases slightly with stress or infection - I think when Huck has dire rear once his liver was slightly high - I did re do it when better and it was back to normal so we think some sort of toxin triggered it.

It sounds as though nothing alarming in Teddy’s so that’s really good so far xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Emma I’m assuming you didn’t hear back from the vets tonight with detailed results of the tests. Hope you’ve got some news for us tomorrow hun. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just going to bed after an argument with Rafa who wanted to stay with Teddy in the kitchen and share Teddy's supper rather than wait for me to get his own. He was lucky Teddy didn't give him another black eye as the Prednisalone is making him super hungry.

As Teddy has been pooping in the morning I let him stay in the lounge for the evening and he was very relaxed thank goodness as I don't want him to get too stressed.

@bluecordelia and @Whompingwillow they are such kind offers they gave me a throat lump. Would I be able to use the cameras without a computer? I must be the only living person decrepit enough not to have a home laptop at the moment - when it died I got into the habit of using work's, but of course I'm off at the moment.

No the vet didn't ring, maybe he will tomorrow. Hopefully. I need to also know when the stool results will be back, what to do about the Prednisolone as it runs out on Sunday, and the whole litter thing.

Oh and I have found a joyous recipient for the remaining 990ml of fresh pineapple juice


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just checking in and caught up love xx fingers crossed for a discussion with ur vet about Teddy’s results tomorrow love Xxx 

It sounds so far as if a teeny bit of progress is being made. Glad his poops are firming now. 

Hope you are ok too Emma. So sorry for you that it is still ongoing though, very stressful and tiring. 

Take care of yourself love. Lots of love to you all from us 5 xxxxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My camera has an app you download on your phone to spy in. They are on groupon for about £30.
Fisheye camera I think was the description. 

X


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, just checking in on how Teddy is (& you).
Glad to hear his poops are firming up.
I've no advice regarding Teddy not using his litter trays, poor Teddy must just see the trays as painful.
Some excellent advice from everyone, I wonder if @chillminx has any other advice that may help Teddy to start using the trays again?
I hope you hear from his vet this morning x


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Just going to bed after an argument with Rafa who wanted to stay with Teddy in the kitchen and share Teddy's supper rather than wait for me to get his own. He was lucky Teddy didn't give him another black eye as the Prednisalone is making him super hungry.
> 
> As Teddy has been pooping in the morning I let him stay in the lounge for the evening and he was very relaxed thank goodness as I don't want him to get too stressed.
> 
> ...


If you have a smart phone, it works with your phone you just need to be able to download the app


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Morning all. Today's "offering" was up on the same surface again. More formed again. So I am going to put a brand new empty tray up there tonight and see what happens.

Vet phoned - nothing out of kilter in the blood results apart from slightly raised urea levels which he said in that context were indicative of inflammation of the bowel. Well duh. I was concerned about kidneys but he said other indicators would have had to be present to show kidney problems.

As Teddy is showing improvement in that he is going once per day at the same time in a more formed manner, even though he is not using the litter, he suggests we wait till the stool results before deciding the next step. They come in phases apparently and the first one should be Monday which is when I run out of Prednisalone anyway.

Mentioned egg yolk lecithin to him and he'd never heard of it but said it cannot hurt so I have ordered some. He didn't know what to suggest about the litter issue other than possibly putting Teddy in a crate with a litter tray and seeing what happens. I feel it's a bit early in his illness for this and am not sure at all about the idea. Could end up traumatising him further?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Freya just gave me a real laugh. Teddy has his Prednisolone in a Webbox and they usually have some too, but I was distracted by the vet so she took matters into her own hands/paws and stole the packet - trotting determinedly past on a serious mission.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased about the bloods - that's good and that Teddy's poos are still more formed xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s good news about the bloods hun! I don’t think you have any alternative but to try an empty tray! How about just putting in some shredded newspaper at the bottom? At least that won’t make a terrible mess if he knocks it over. I feel It’s just a matter of finding out what he’s comfortable with. xxx
PS
Might be a totally mad idea but you could even try a bit of soft top soil. Im in brain dump mode! Lol
I’m still not too comfortable with the idea of trays on work tops, microwaves etc tho.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Emmasian - if you were to put Teddy in a dog crate overnight (with bed, litter tray, food, water) there is no saying he would use the litter tray. If he is avoiding the tray out of fear because he still associates it with pain it is quite probable he would avoid a tray in a crate and instead poo next to it, or on his bed etc.

Crating him might be useful if he seemed to have forgotten what the tray is for, but in his case he hasn't forgotten, as he pees in the tray. He is choosing not to use it due to the negative associations he has with it. So shutting him in a crate would be upsetting for him.

However, when he poos away from the trays it would be a good idea to pick up the poo (or some of it) and place it in the nearest litter tray and leave it there a few hours (cover it up if you prefer as Teddy will still smell it there). No need to point out to Teddy what you're doing, he will notice anyway.

I totally sympathise with you not wanting piles of poop around the house, and certainly not on kitchen surfaces, but unless Teddy turns out to have a contagious bowel infection (when his stool tests come through) there is probably more bacteria currently in his mouth than in his stools, and I guess you wouldn't worry too much about bacteria if he were to lick you,  . As long as you have cleaned up the poo with a solution of bleach/water or white vinegar/water there should be no health risk to you. But I do understand it is unpleasant to find cat poop on top of the microwave! 

I liked the suggestion from someone (Summercat maybe) who advised putting out extra trays, but making them different type of trays and putting them in different spots. When I had a slightly similar problem with a previous senior cat, I bought some white plastic kitchen trays, with low sides (the kind used in the food industry) and I put puppy pads in them. It worked and when the cat was better I replaced the trays with low sided open litter trays.

This is the kind of thing I mean:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Food-12X9X...702&sr=8-11&keywords=white+plastic+food+trays

You can buy them in various sizes, this one is quite small.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Emmasian - if you were to put Teddy in a dog crate overnight (with bed, litter tray, food, water) there is no saying he would use the litter tray. If he is avoiding the tray out of fear because he still associates it with pain it is quite probable he would avoid a tray in a crate and instead poo next to it, or on his bed etc.
> 
> Crating him might be useful if he seemed to have forgotten what the tray is for, but in his case he hasn't forgotten, as he pees in the tray. He is choosing not to use it due to the negative associations he has with it. So shutting him in a crate would be upsetting for him.
> 
> ...


I think the cheap plastic kitchen trays are definitely worth a try Teddy only needs to step across the lip edge rather than over the higher side of a conventional litter tray. I do fear it will become habit so anything is worth a go! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will try anything so will order a couple of those trays in the larger size. Do you think I should put them up on the side counter where he has been pooping?

Currently I am offering three trays in the kitchen - one is the old one that was there before, and two are a type of tray I used to use but found too small now they are grown - I found them in the garage. The two "new trays" were filled with two different litters and he has been peeing in them as have the other cats. They are in two new locations.

I haven't yet tried empty trays or trays with puppy pads so will try that tonight.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Emma, personally if it were me I wouldn't put the trays on the counter, as I think it gives the wrong message to Teddy. I would put a tray next to the counter. But if you are very concerned about him using the counter you could put a puppy pad there. 

I wonder why he is using the counter top rather than the floor? There must be a reason for that? What is the floor surface made of?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

What about putting his food up on the counter for a while to change his mindset to eating up there rather than pooping


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The floor surface is ceramic tiles and the counter top is wood. I have already got another tray against the counter on the floor.

Shall I move his food and water up onto the counter and add one of the brand new trays, empty, directly below?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think the idea of placing the poop into the litter tray is a good idea.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I've no suggestions to make that haven't already been made. Hope everything returns to normality for both you and him...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

One of mine loves to use empty trays. I think the breeder used minimum litter . She still if caught shirt will poop in the bath or shower 

Hope he gets there soon


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> What about putting his food up on the counter for a while to change his mindset to eating up there rather than pooping


This sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Tbh I wouldn’t even want to use a puppy pad as I think that could send out the wrong message, much the same as if you were training a dog. Hopefully once he stops experiencing discomfort he’ll resume using the tray again for his number twos.

Glad to hear his bloods were clear, hopefully the stool samples will show what the problem is.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

My other ideas were to put some cardboard boxes up on the counter to stop him using it altogether - of course it could just send him back to the sink. The other thing I could do is put him in the bathroom over night which also has a hard floor - that would break the association with the counter and the microwave full stop.

For now I will order the trays and feed him up on the counter tonight. I will put one of the brand new trays empty on the floor by the counter.

I let him have the run of the house and garden today and he has been really happy.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ordered two trays from eBay slightly larger than the ones @chillminx said.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> My other ideas were to put some cardboard boxes up on the counter to stop him using it altogether - of course it could just send him back to the sink. The other thing I could do is put him in the bathroom over night which also has a hard floor - that would break the association with the counter and the microwave full stop.
> 
> For now I will order the trays and feed him up on the counter tonight. I will put one of the brand new trays empty on the floor by the counter.
> 
> I let him have the run of the house and garden today and he has been really happy.


Anything you try hun you will need to try for a while he might get terribly confused and make matters worse. Hope something works soon hun. xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with you Emma, I think you need to direct him away from associating the work tops and microwave, even the sink with, pooing. So I would put stuff there at night so he can't get up there, boxes, saucepans etc.

I think he may poo on the worktop in preference to the floor because ceramic tiles are very cold to squat on and cold on paws too. Or it could be that he wants to get as far away from the trays as possible.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Good luck with litter box experiments tonight love. Can’t wait for tomoro morning’s update to see if it works xxx 

Really really hope your efforts pay off. You have had a terrible time of it Emma :-( good luck tonight xx thinking of you and beautiful boy ❤


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Night night Emma, fingers crossed for no surprises in the morning x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Citruspips said:


> Night night Emma, fingers crossed for no surprises in the morning x


Except nice surprises! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right I don't know if it's an MC thing BUT

@oliviarussian 's Rosso likes to wee in the bath

@bluecordelia 's Blue likes the shower/bath

I have caught Little H twice this week about to go in the washing up bowl in the utility room (near where the tray is)

I wonder if there's something about water or coldness that's making them want to do it there?? Or is it the plastic of the tray is similar to the plastic/fibre glass of a sink or shower tray??

I know it's not the answer and that the idea is to get them going where they should, but perhaps it's not as drastic as you think - i.e. if an MC decides not to use a litter tray it's prob going to try a sink or bath as it's next option (then worktop/microwave....)

Anyhow rambling over - hope you can re direct to the litter tray again.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Right I don't know if it's an MC thing BUT
> 
> @oliviarussian 's Rosso likes to wee in the bath
> 
> ...


Snarf the Maine coon likes to poo in the bath..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Snarf the Maine coon likes to poo in the bath..


See!!! It could well be an MC thing!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> See!!! It could well be an MC thing!!


Better tell my friend this, she could be relieved somewhat?! 
Its been a nightmare for them too at times
I wonder what Freud would have to say on this naughty MC pooing and peeing in odd places behaviour... :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whompingwillow said:


> Better tell my friend this, she could be relieved somewhat?!
> Its been a nightmare for them too at times
> I wonder what Freud would have to say on this naughty MC pooing and peeing in odd places behaviour... :Hilarious


I think it's an intelligence thing lol

They are doing it in the bathroom!!!! At least it's not on the carpet in the lounge


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I think it's an intelligence thing lol
> 
> They are doing it in the bathroom!!!! At least it's not on the carpet in the lounge


That is true actually... I wish saffi would be so clever and vomit in the bath!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Emma, pleased to hear bloods are clear.
It’s good that his poops are still firm.
I hope Teddy starts using the trays that are on offer soon, hopefully good news on the poop department this morning x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think its connected with cellophane licking and pawing glass.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing to do with the anal stage of developement then 

@Emmasian hope all is OK and looking forward to an update!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok news this morning! I didn't actually come down till midday as I felt I couldn't face it. Couldn't find any poop anywhere (which was worrying in itself). Then Teddy goes to the old litter tray, full of the original litter, and does a magnificent poop right in front of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would describe it as soft but quite formed. He then went to another tray for a pee which he has never done before.

As you can imagine my heart was soaring - crazy as it sounds I thought I was going to fall over.

I don't know why he waited for me to be there as he would usually have gone before then - maybe to give him confidence? There was no attempt to run, he sniffed the litter a bit then just got on the tray.

I would normally have scooped immediately but left it there for a bit so the tray has Teddy's odour like @chillminx said yesterday.

Obviously I don't know what the stools will say, I don't know what will happen when he comes off the Prednisalone, but surely him using the litter is a good sign??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well that is REALLY GREAT NEWS!!!

He must be feeling much better in himself.

Still wondering if it was a bug/worms/parasites but who cares if he's now ok.

Everything crossed he stays this way and whatever was causing the problem has gone!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Ok news this morning! I didn't actually come down till midday as I felt I couldn't face it. Couldn't find any poop anywhere (which was worrying in itself). Then Teddy goes to the old litter tray, full of the original litter, and does a magnificent poop right in front of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would describe it as soft but quite formed. He then went to another tray for a pee which he has never done before.
> 
> As you can imagine my heart was soaring - crazy as it sounds I thought I was going to fall over.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant news hun. He obviously did not have pain passing it! Carry on the way you are. Prednisolone is a bit of a wonder drug but I'm not sure it could be used long term. Let's cross that bridge when we come to it but for now it's great! well done Teddy! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, he was obviously showing you  I think that's absolutely fabulous @Emmasian - I don't blame you for being chuffed about it. I would be too. Good boy Teddy, let's hope this is you feeling better. Just brilliant news.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't want to get ahead of myself, I daren't. I just worry that when the steroids stop his gut could inflame again and back to square one. The vet also said there can still be blockages and the cat goes on eating and pooping relatively normally - you don't know till you X ray. He's had tennis ball sized hairballs and a Siamese who liked eating hair bobbles that built up over years before it caused problems.

I am terrible for getting ahead of myself as you may have noticed, so perhaps I should just be grateful for this new step. Xxxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I don't want to get ahead of myself, I daren't. I just worry that when the steroids stop his gut could inflame again and back to square one. The vet also said there can still be blockages and the cat goes on eating and pooping relatively normally - you don't know till you X ray. He's had tennis ball sized hairballs and a Siamese who liked eating hair bobbles that built up over years before it caused problems.
> 
> I am terrible for getting ahead of myself as you may have noticed, so perhaps I should just be grateful for this new step. Xxxxx


When is his last dose of Prednisolone?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Great news, I hope you told him what a good boy he was!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Fantastic news, yay good boy Teddy.
Let’s hope this means Teddy’s feeling much better
Such great news, hope it continues xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He got loads of praise! I offered him half a sausage which he rejected, so he had a Webbox and a three pouch lunch. He has now had a wash and gone into the sunny garden with Freya.

@Soozi his last Prednisolone is tomorrow. I will be speaking to the vet on Monday about the first phase of stool testing results so will see what he says.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news Emma!  I'm so glad the dear boy is feeling better.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That’s fantastic news Emma! What a good boy he is :Happy


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Really great news xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woooohooo!!!

Take that poomagedon!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fantastic news!!! Very happy for you both


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I've been logging on each day to see where the poop has been done, which in itself is a little odd when you put it that way...

But.. Yay Teddy, go kitty may this be a turning point to you feel better and back to what ever your normal is


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's fantastic news!! Well done Teddy!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that’s brilliant news


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the best news Emma. So chuffed for you and proud of little man ❤ Xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh guys he's so bad again tonight. He tried to go to the litter tray but leapt off it and bolted like he had been really hurt by something, splattering diarrhea as he went. All through the house. I keep finding more and more to clean. It was all over him and he came racing back and hurled himself into my arms like he wanted me to help - so it was all over me. Washed him and it looks like he has cut his paw or even torn a claw out in his mad dash. I tried to wipe it with a pet wipe but he wouldn't let me. I don't even know what to bathe it with.

I feel completely hysterical. Everything smells of cat faeces, my wheelie bin is overflowing with bags of cat poo and cleaning materials. I am absolutely at my wit's end over this as I feel we are right back to square one. I have not changed his diet, he has continued on the steroids...he MUST have a blockage somewhere to cause these internal spasms.

I do not know what to do.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

God what an absolute nightmare! I wish I could give some magic answer to this problem. I really do sympathise and hope you can find out what best helps the situation. Really hoping for it to all calm down, I would be at my wits end too  hope he feels better soon, and you can get some rest from it too xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Oh guys he's so bad again tonight. He tried to go to the litter tray but leapt off it and bolted like he had been really hurt by something, splattering diarrhea as he went. All through the house. I keep finding more and more to clean. It was all over him and he came racing back and hurled himself into my arms like he wanted me to help - so it was all over me. Washed him and it looks like he has cut his paw or even torn a claw out in his mad dash. I tried to wipe it with a pet wipe but he wouldn't let me. I don't even know what to bathe it with.
> 
> I feel completely hysterical. Everything smells of cat faeces, my wheelie bin is overflowing with bags of cat poo and cleaning materials. I am absolutely at my wit's end over this as I feel we are right back to square one. I have not changed his diet, he has continued on the steroids...he MUST have a blockage somewhere to cause these internal spasms.
> 
> I do not know what to do.


Oh god, Emma so sorry to read this. I feel sick at the thought of what you are going thru. There's nothing worse than the not knowing. IBS causes bowel spasms and with that comes painful stomach cramps. It also causes a lot of variation in the stool. Is there any sort of anti spasmodic medication which pets can take I wonder? Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh damn it Em 

That’s so frustrating!! 

Has he access to any plants inside or out? 

They can cause toxicity if ingested. 

Is he still eating well? No vomit or appetite loss? 

Did you say he had half a sausage earlier - I can’t remember? 

Has he had more treats or titbits (not cat food) 

Just trying to rack my brains. 

I would have thought if a blockage he would be feeling really poorly by now. 

I keep wondering about hairballs and whether they are possibly contributing. 

I know OR’s Rosso suffers terrible dire rear with them. We go the other way with vomit. 

When he went this morning was it an ok poo? Did you break it up to have a look? 

I had one the other day from LH and it was half normal poo and half complete hair. It looked like all normal though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes he had a bit of sausage but so did the others. I don't know about anything else I just don't know. I keep thinking is there a big hairball inside him that he is trying to pass but it's stuck and that's what's so painful. 

Feel totally hysterical. Phoned my friend, sat there bloody smug with her husband and three pets who are never bloody ill and never need the bloody vet (her words). She said to calm down, take every step in turn, keep Teddy shut in the kitchen etc. It's all well and good but I feel so guilty. And if he still can't be relied on to use a tray in three weeks when I go back to work, he will be shut in that kitchen all night and all day till I get in at six without even garden access. What life is that??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Does millbemax kill giardia? Does anyone know? 

Also what about coccidiosis?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The fact he had a normal (we think poo this morning) makes me think he must be passing but I guess we don’t know. 

Does the dire rear really stink? 

That could be a sign that it may be a bug or parasite. 

To those who’s cats have IBD does it smell really bad? Worse than normal?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Em you have time to find out what’s going on. In the whole scheme of his life a week or so shut in won’t do him harm lovely xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it smells horrid and it had gone back to the yellowish colour. Just diarrhea again pretty much.

I think it needs antibiotics to kill giardia, not sure about the other one.

The vet said on Thur cats can have big blockages but carry in relatively as normal. But then he couldn't feel a blockage.

I am going round and round and round.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What could I put on his bleeding paw? I have only really got salt water and savlon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just keep it clean - salted water no savlon xx

I feel so sorry for you Em.

I hope next week brings some answers and treatment either way,

Hopefully he is still ok in himself re appetite etc.

Could you put him on a gastro only diet for a while (yes I know everyone says plain chix and wet is best etc etc but just thinking) it’s only going to be for a couple of weeks while you sort him out. When LH has hair ball issues we gave RC gastro for a while (oh and Hills ID digestive care)


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This is just so awful for you. I feel like I massively lack knowledge so in no position to offer an opinion or advice. I do however, know the despair you feel. It’s horrendous. Going round in circles and not getting any answers just ties you up in knots coz your left second guessing everything, whilst trying to find some sort of an answer which fits. I’m so sorry for what you are going thru. I think your theory about there being a spasm is plausible and perhaps there’s a pet equivalent of buscopan or another anti spasmodic medication available. Perhaps a call to your vet or a google search could help answer that. Infact I’m going to look myself out of curiosity xx 

I understand how you feel about the guilt too when isolating them. I take my hat off to you for persevering because I didn’t even last an hour and I left Thomas out of isolation because I felt so guilty that he would be stressed by it. All I can think of to
try and offer some comfort, is that 3 weeks does give you a bit of time to get results etc so hopefully it will be resolved by then so Teddy won’t need to stay in the kitchen any longer. He’s still a very lucky boy, to have you and come from a damn good home xx the kitchen isn’t what he is used love but it isn’t cruelty. The streets in all weathers is cruel! Teddy is a world away from living like that ❤❤❤


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’d say salt water on Teddy’s paw love xxxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I put him on the James Welbeloved like both vets suggested, plus he has Applaws plain chicken and the one with pumpkin. I don't know. This has been going on eight weeks now and I am getting to the point where I can't face getting up in the morning because here we go again. When he was ok this morning it was amazing, but tonight is like a kick in the face.

Poor Freya and Rafa are barely getting a look in unless they get in bed with me. I feel like I am cursed as a cat owner/mother - it is one thing after another. I will never get any more as it's unfair to them and me. To be honest I regret getting these guys because I am just making them unhappy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Applaws is fine hun and the one with pumpkin. I think JWB is ok. Perhaps limit treats for a while just in case (unless good cat ones) so maybe no sausage or processed food (ham) just for a few days. 

It’s not you so stop worrying on that score. 

This could and does happen to lots of us. 

It’s just a case of getting to the bottom of it. 

He will be ok. You will sort him out. There will be an end to this. Even though it doesn’t feel like it right now. 

You are a fab cat Mum. 

Imagine what it would be like if Teddy was living with a family who let him out - he’d be doing this outside and they’d be none the wiser. While he’d be feeling rotten. 

He felt ok this morning so don’t forget that. 

Deep breaths lovely xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm sorry if I have missed a lot of what has been going on and what tests etc have been done but if Teddy was my cat I would be asking for a referral to a specialist now.
This has been going on for too long and needs fresh eyes .
I was so sad to read your latest post after thinking poor Teddy was feeling more comfortable and trusting his tray again for it all to go so wrong .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the latest development with poor Teddy. Very difficult for you.

My suggestion would be to take him off the chicken and the JWB and instead feed him some poached white fish (if he will eat it). When my boys with IBD have diarrhoea poached white fish really settles their tummies/bowels. It is very soothing.

As the vet has palpated Teddy's gut abdomen and found no evidence to suggest a blockage, it seems less likely this problem is being caused by a hair ball. As a long time sufferer of IBS I am familiar with episodes of abdominal spasms and the need to evacuate urgently. (Luckily, unlike poor Teddy, I have always made it to the loo in time, but it has been touch and go on a few occasions in the past! ).

Bowel spasms can cause the bowel to twist which can in turn prevent normal peristalsis, and a kind of pseudo blockage. I have had episodes of not being able to pass anything for days at a time because of this. I have far fewer episodes of it these days because I'm on a very restricted diet (devised for me by a clinical dietitian). I am still thinking perhaps Teddy's problems might be due to food intolerances.

EDIT : meant to say I agree with buffie, I think asking the vet for a referral to a specialist in gut problems would be a good idea.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I think he needs scans and X rays to see what's inside him. We were waiting to see what the stool test said first. 

I am sitting with him now and he is asking for more food believe it or not. Just had a big purring cuddle as well. I love him so much.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry @chillminx I cross posted (trying to juggle a large MC and a phone). I will speak to the vet about referral to Chestergates and pray the insurance will pay me back. Maybe get a pre assessment done.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My mum was asking about you today Emma and asking how Teddy was. I mentioned about coffee when we were back and she asked if she could pop along too. Sorry I don't have any practical advise but I do feel for you and I have been their. You are a great cat mum, that shows by how much you are beating yourself up with no reason. Maybe take yourself out tomorrow even if it just up to a garden centre for an hour to have a break. Speak to the vet Monday and take it from there x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope you are having a good holiday Kim, coffee would be great, your mum too. I think you are right that I have been sat at home dwelling on this too much because I have been off with my knee for all the time this has been going on. Alot of that time unable to drive. I am just starting to painfully drive again now and need to build it up to go back in a few weeks. Going out to see a friend tomorrow evening so that will get me out. She wants to get a takeaway but for once, unlike Teddy, I don't feel like eating anything. Best diet ever. X X


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping you get answers soon.
Xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> I put him on the James Welbeloved like both vets suggested, plus he has Applaws plain chicken and the one with pumpkin. I don't know. This has been going on eight weeks now and I am getting to the point where I can't face getting up in the morning because here we go again. When he was ok this morning it was amazing, but tonight is like a kick in the face.
> 
> Poor Freya and Rafa are barely getting a look in unless they get in bed with me. I feel like I am cursed as a cat owner/mother - it is one thing after another. I will never get any more as it's unfair to them and me. To be honest I regret getting these guys because I am just making them unhappy.


You are not making them unhappy. The opposite um sure, but its bad luck! 
I am not sure how I would feel though if I was in your position  its hurrendous. 
The only thing I would know to do id a super strict gastro diet of some kind with no extra anything. 
Saffi's poos always smell really bad, there is just no comparison though, but the tiniest of things can upset her stomach I find. 
I am hoping hoping for good news that lasts for you and teddy
So sorry its so hard at the moment, eight weeks is such a long time to be dealing with this and with no solid answers, hugs to both of you, and to Freya and Rafa who I am sure forgive you for being preoccupied! Xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Is Teddy insured?

At this point I wonder if it may be worth him spending a night at the vet so they can see for themselves and even maybe have him on some supportive meds (fluids, even antibiotics - not sure if he has been on those yet).

Someone mentioned giardia - milbemax doesn’t treat it but Panacur does, it usually need a long course though. And antibiotics sometimes given alongside.

I’d also be thinking about a very strict gastro supporting diet (the JWB recommendation baffles me because it has pea protein which can upset tummies, it upset my Joey’s almost immediately).


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

James well beloved upsets saffi’s stomach badly too


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear you are going through this. I've had difficulties in the past with one of my cats and I know what you are going through.

As others have suggested maybe seek professional advice. If you are insured your vet may be able to refer you to a specialised private vet. We had to do this although it was quite difficult to find one who would accept the insurance we had which was the main provider of pet insurance (not sure if I can name them so I won't) which I found extremely annoying.

My vet was fabulous and got the nurses to ring around for us and they eventually found a specialist.

Wishing you and teddy well and to let you know I am thinking of you ((((hugs)))).


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  gutted for you for @Emmasian, especially after yesterday's improvement. Hope the stool sample results come in soon & show what the problem is xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. Still in bed feeling exhausted and all cats are too (my chaps are not early risers) as we were up late. Yes Teddy is insured but with Animal Friends who don't have the best reputation. Having said that they paid out for him three years ago when he had to go into hospital, plus they have a pre-assessment thing where they will tell you in advance if they will pay.

Interesting about JWB, maybe I should look at plain fish like @chillminx said or Hills ID. I think the idea was to put him on something lower protein, grain free and hypoallergenic. The lower protein idea was suggested by the first vet for constipation, but at the moment he looks like he is swinging between that and diarrhea in quite a short space of weeks.

He was having one Animonda Milkie per day - in two halves - with his pineapple juice. I have knocked that on the head because of the small amount of lactose present, just in case itsi making it worse, however all these symptoms were present weeks before the JWB etc, and over weeks when all he ate was chicken and fish. I have kept a diary so I can see over the past few weeks what he's eaten and what stools he has produced.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks guys. Still in bed feeling exhausted and all cats are too (my chaps are not early risers) as we were up late. Yes Teddy is insured but with Animal Friends who don't have the best reputation. Having said that they paid out for him three years ago when he had to go into hospital, plus they have a pre-assessment thing where they will tell you in advance if they will pay.
> 
> Interesting about JWB, maybe I should look at plain fish like @chillminx said or Hills ID. I think the idea was to put him on something lower protein, grain free and hypoallergenic. The lower protein idea was suggested by the first vet for constipation, but at the moment he looks like he is swinging between that and diarrhea in quite a short space of weeks.
> 
> He was having one Animonda Milkie per day - in two halves - with his pineapple juice. I have knocked that on the head because of the small amount of lactose present, just in case itsi making it worse, however all these symptoms were present weeks before the JWB etc, and over weeks when all he ate was chicken and fish. I have kept a diary so I can see over the past few weeks what he's eaten and what stools he has produced.


It's possible that there may be more than one factor at play though. Obviously his symptoms are severe but they're non-specific in a sense: if he has bowel problems this just may be how it manifests. Whether that be from food or a bug or something else.

Joey took a long time to get a 'normal' bowel habit after he recovered from cryptosporidiosis. Everyone here said he would but we had days and even sometimes weeks that were 100% so I didn't believe it, then we would feel like we went back a few steps. I'm hindsight now I think it was just a recovery process, which I think he is through now. And if I gave him a food during that time, it would set him off but NOW those same foods are okay. So my theory is that an irritated bowel copes less well with certain things than when said bowel is totally healthy. But what we can do is rest the bowel food wise as much as we can to give it the best chance of recovery.

So for us that was a mix of cooked chicken, turkey mince and Royal Canin Gastrointestinal food. And some plain chicken flavours of Canagan which never caused him an issue.

So if he does have a bug or parasite or something, ultimately they'll only get cured when he has the treatment but in the meantime I would think blander food may give him the best chance of coping with the symptoms (eg chicken for a few days). His steroids will be helping with the inflammation whatever the cause but won't cure something like a bug.

You'll get there. I know you will! Xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Did teddy ever pass anything that looked really hard, dark, big... that suggests he actually WAS constipated? 

If he didn’t - I don’t think he would’ve been. Constipation treatments can loosen things up but not normally straight to diarrhoea levels (except the stuff waiting to pass behind of course).

The big tell would be colour. Stool that spends less time in the bowel would be lighter brown veering toward yellowish where inflammation is present in the colon. Constipated stool will get very very dark as it spends more time in the bowel, and if you haven’t seen anything that dark (eg nearly black) I would be surprised if he were genuinely constipated as the dark colour can’t be undone and go lighter really!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't have any advice but wanted to say how sorry I am that Teddy and you are going through this horrendous time. Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh, poor you...

No practical kitty advise I'm afraid, poor teddy, I'm willing for a route cause it be found and for him to get better. 

Hannah


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're back to square one again, I completely understand how overwhelming/never-ending it feels and how stressful it is, but it's not your fault and you are a wonderful cat mum. You will get to the bottom of this and even though it may not feel like it now, it will get better.


SuboJvR said:


> It's possible that there may be more than one factor at play though. Obviously his symptoms are severe but they're non-specific in a sense: if he has bowel problems this just may be how it manifests. Whether that be from food or a bug or something else.
> 
> Joey took a long time to get a 'normal' bowel habit after he recovered from cryptosporidiosis. Everyone here said he would but we had days and even sometimes weeks that were 100% so I didn't believe it, then we would feel like we went back a few steps. I'm hindsight now I think it was just a recovery process, which I think he is through now. And if I gave him a food during that time, it would set him off but NOW those same foods are okay. So my theory is that an irritated bowel copes less well with certain things than when said bowel is totally healthy. But what we can do is rest the bowel food wise as much as we can to give it the best chance of recovery.
> 
> ...


I have found this with Inca too, when we first got her and she had all her tummy problems pretty much everything set it off and nothing really helped. It was a long road to finding something that suited her and gave her GI tract a chance to heal.

What suited her was a low fat GI food (kattovit) and the applaws chicken and pumpkin plus pro-kolin enterogenic powder. I tried other GI foods/single proteins etc but they didn't work for her. Now her gut has recovered she can eat pretty much anything as long as it's not offal heavy or super fatty.

Sending hugs to both of you xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Diarrhea all up the kitchen, in the counters on the surfaces, ending up in the sink. Some even in places I could barely reach Jus finished cleaning kitchen, went to bin and Teddy shot through the door and started racing round the house splattering diarrhea as he went. Cleaning that up now. Carpets all ruined with so much cleaning with disinfectant. Have put Teddy in the garden. Phoned my friend and had total meltdown. I am at a loss what to do next and I can't cope any more.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Tried to ring vet. Now closed. Have no idea what to do.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh hun I just don’t know how you’ve coped for so long. 
Phone the Vet first thing and say you need a referral as soon as possible. Whatever is going on needs full urgent investigation. There has to be an answer and treatment or management plan. 
I am so so sorry this is happening.
xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He is outside howling to come in. I am cooking fish for his lunch as he hasn't eaten yet. I just can't cope anymore, I feel like I daren't come down in my own house because what the hell am I going to have to clean up next. Just cried all day but itsi made no difference.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sat here feeling your stress. Being with him 24/7 is tough as you are reacting to every tiny change.
Please strip back to basics with him. Basic diet and water plus his meds. I would keep food intake low and little bits


You are struggling to get through as you arent 100%. I am more than willing to come over at night or weekend to help and help you clean. Remember I was brought up with big farm animals and worked as a nurse so poo doesn’t bother me
I did this with Iv. I needed a break on occasion as I swung from idea to idea all the time.x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I am sat here feeling your stress. Being with him 24/7 is tough as you are reacting to every tiny change.
> Please strip back to basics with him. Basic diet and water plus his meds. I would keep food intake low and little bits
> 
> You are struggling to get through as you arent 100%. I am more than willing to come over at night or weekend to help and help you clean. Remember I was brought up with big farm animals and worked as a nurse so poo doesn't bother me
> I did this with Iv. I needed a break on occasion as I swung from idea to idea all the time.x


I know what you mean! It's desperation that maybe something you do might help. What a lovely offer Sue. xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Emma, you poor thing  I wish I was nearer so I could help with the clean up. You will get through this even though I know you don’t feel like you can right now.

Ring the vets first thing & explain what’s happening, hopefully they can get you a referral asap. I’d be worried about his hydration levels with all this diarrhoea.

Huge virtual hugs for you xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Would the bathroom be an easier place to contain him/clean up after accidents? 

As this is very stressful it might be beneficial to write everything down, that way you can just read it/give it to the vet, that way you are less likely to forget anything.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Diarrhea all up the kitchen, in the counters on the surfaces, ending up in the sink. Some even in places I could barely reach Jus finished cleaning kitchen, went to bin and Teddy shot through the door and started racing round the house splattering diarrhea as he went. Cleaning that up now. Carpets all ruined with so much cleaning with disinfectant. Have put Teddy in the garden. Phoned my friend and had total meltdown. I am at a loss what to do next and I can't cope any more.


Oh Emma  I wish I knew what else to even say! What a nightmare


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That is so kind but I am so ashamed of the state of this house that I am barely letting good friends in. As soon as I let Teddy into the kitchen for his fish he threw himself into my arms and got faeces over me. I washed him down, fed him, gave him his steroid, and only just now sat down with tea myself and found another load of faeces in the lounge where he must have run, and all up the stairs. 

I will ask for a specialist referral tomorrow. If this carries on much longer I don't know what I will do.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gutted for you Em.

I know it’s the end of the world at the minute hun as it’s so exhausting for you. Maybe the vets will admit Ted tomorrow for you to give you a break until you know what’s happening with him. 

S*** can always be cleaned up - you can get someone in to do the carpets and curtains when it’s all over - you might even be able to claim on house ins.

Just think of here and now and take each minute at a time. Ted’s welfare is your priority - he’s ok despite the dire rear - still eating and still has energy so that’s a good thing. 

If he has to wait half an hour and cry outside for his dinner while you take a shower or have a cup of tea it won’t hurt him. He’s safe. It’s not cold. 

Try to take deep breaths and just get through tonight.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

You poor thing  what a nightmare. Do you have a bathroom he could go in? I know it wouldn't stop the mess but might be easier to clean/a bit less stressful if it's not near food prep areas? Or have you got a large dog crate/could you borrow one just to keep him in before you can get him to the vets? I know it's not ideal but I would be tempted as a temporary thing just to keep the mess in one place.

Then phone the vet first thing, maybe take a friend to back you up if you feel you are not being listened too (I know when I'm anxious I struggle to get my point across/fight my corner and having someone with me helps). Having a clear plan of action (I find making lists helpful!) may make the situation feel less helpless and remember we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

The dog crate idea sounds a good one to me and a bit more outside time, as your garden is secure, won’t do him any harm. It’s hard but hang on in there and go see the vet armed with a good list. Some thing is not right, this is obviously not a behaviour issue as there is a dire rear so the vet should, given time, be able to find out what’s causing this. 
I’d say the most important thing is to keep your home nice and clean for your own sanity. If you have carpet in the bathroom making you avoid using it as a safe space then I’d be inclined to let that carpet go in order to get your kitchen etc back to normal. 
Bathrooms are generally easier to clean than kitchens. 
xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma anytime and don’t be worrying. I used to come home daily to Blue and dire rear all over tiles and floors. I survived as we were due to have major building work done and most carpets were to be chucked 

I would suggest zoflora disinfectant as it’s quite heady strong as as long as little paws don’t go on it wet. I bought pound shop mop heads and threw them away as needed. Knot your curtains up out of poo splatter zone. Cheap puppy pads and I also put old duvets / sheets on the carpet so if we had an accident it could be washed. Newspaper underneath too in case of fluid leak. My bedroom was covered . I had a mop bucket near the favourite poop area ready to go. 

Also salt to absorb wet patches on carpets. Cheap and pretty safe. 

X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes let him in the garden @Citruspips said and go out for a brew with him. You can then sit together without feeling he might have you farting up at any moment .

Sending you a big hug lovely x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Emma  I wish I could help. I know I can't, so I'm sending some love and hope you can get your boy seen tomorrow and maybe even "Checked In" to the vets? They might want to admit him for investigations? If they do, I'd do it, just so that you have a little break from the poop and some time with your other two. I don't know what to say, I'm so sorry it's so rubbish for you and Teddy xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Don’t feel ashamed of your house, you can’t help what’s happening. I went though a time when I’d dread what I’d be coming home too when both cats were puking everyday & Tilda was crapping horrendous poos everywhere & weeing over the edge of the litter tray I had to have in my bedroom all over the carpet. It wears you down & you feel like all you do is clean up bodily functions & wait for the next lot to appear. 

That’s when I decided to put towels, newspaper & wipe clean throws everywhere so at least the cleaning up was easier & I wasn’t spending ages scrubbing carpets trying to get the smell out.

Chin up lovely xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just found another pile in my bedroom where I didn't even think he'd been. Walked into it in bare feet and l have only just got out the bath. I admire you guys so much for all your efforts and throws and newspapers, but I don't think I can live like this. I have puppy pads on order with this month's Zooplus. The advantage of the kitchen is it has the garden access. Sorry I'm scattering all over the place. Going to go out in a minute as I can't stay here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I get that, totally. Tomorrow you need Vet appt, Teddy to be admitted, for the Vet to move forward with a specialist referral, then you know the deal. In the interim, a scan maybe to check for a blockage and then you'll know if the poop is residual overflow. If you have a Poundland/B&M near you, they do cheap puppy pads in there in the meantime. Going out is a good idea, you need a breather. And a Really Big Gin. Or Wine. Or Beer. xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Poor you and Teddy. Hopefully he can get a specialist appointment ASAP.
I agree regards taking a breather, tea, a drink something to clear your head.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bloods for serum cobalamin/folate and TLI.
Ultrasound abdomen.
Chase up faecal results.
Course fenbendazole (Panacur) and metronidazole.
B12 injection.
Think about intestinal biopsies.

Concerning that steroids haven't made a difference, depending on the dose.

Lots more to be done yet, either by your own vet or at referral centre. You could go to Chestergates, or ask your vet to contact Ellie Mardell. She's a feline specialist who sees her patients at their own practices, so you won't have to travel further than usual. She's fab.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.felinebetter.co.uk

She used to work at Chestergates, but now she's mobile and works for herself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was surprised that vet didn’t panacur and metronidazole straight away. 

What would you B12 for as Teddy seems ok in himself - is it that he will be lacking due to dire rear?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cats with lower intestinal disease such as IBD often develop low serum levels of cobalamin (vitamin B12) because it is not absorbed through the diseased intestinal wall.

Measuring the serum levels will identify a deficiency, if present. Pending results, there is no harm in giving an injection of the stuff. If not needed by the body, it gets peed out. When results come back, one doesn't have to continue supplementation if not necessary.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Cats with lower intestinal disease such as IBD often develop low serum levels of cobalamin (vitamin B12) because it is not absorbed through the diseased intestinal wall.
> 
> Measuring the serum levels will identify a deficiency, if present. Pending results, there is no harm in giving an injection of the stuff. If not needed by the body, it gets peed out. When results come back, one doesn't have to continue supplementation if not necessary.


Thank you - that's really interesting. How common is it? Could it be a factor in diagnosing?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Checking in to see how you and Teddy are, Emma xxxx

Hope you get some sleep tonight love xx I don’t even know what else to say, I’m so gutted for you going through this. Sending lots of love and healing vibes to you and Teddy from us 5 xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just catching up with everything, I’am so sorry to hear Teddy is still so poorly, you must be exhausted with it all.
I do hope when you get in touch with the vets this morning they will run more tests to find out what’s wrong, maybe it would be better if they admit Teddy, you & Teddy cant carry on much more like this.
I really do feel for you & all that you are going through.
Thinking of you, Teddy & the other pusskins & sending heaps of healing vibes Teddy’s way xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi sorry to only just respond. Was out at my friend's till midnight then came home and fell asleep.

Thanks so much for all the suggestions and support. The problem with the crate idea, which I had discussed with @chillminx as a possibility last week is that he leaps up in what looks like bad pain from the litter and goes belting so confinement is likely to really upset him.

Thank you so much CK for the list of suggestions. I do know of Ellie Mardell and in fact insisted Teddy saw her three years ago when he was admitted to Chestergates. I will ask for referal and check if insurance will cover.

Xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Morning, Hope that Teddy has a better day today, sending lots of hugs to you all (sorry can't add any advice, just best wishes) xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Joining in, with well wishes.
Xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Also adding to the well wishes xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fingers and paws crossed here for positive report from the vet visit - and hopefully not squishy poop everywhere when you get up xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Hope things are a bit easier today xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are things today? What time is your app at the vet? 
Everything crossed xxx❤


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope you get some answers today hun and can start to get him well xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Came down to find no diarrhea in the litter or anywhere else I can see, which at least is a morning's respite for me. I would guess that this is down to me feeding him white fish in smaller portions than he would ideally like since yesterday morning. I think I might continue to feed white fish for a while, though of course I was doing that anyway a couple of weeks back and he was still having the explosions. I am under no illusions that he will explode before long, but I am keeping him strictly in kitchen and garden so clean up is easier.

I haven't got an actual vet appointment. I rang first thing and she said he was backed up till half twelve but he will ring me when he can. I don't think there is much point carting Teddy up there unless it is actually for more tests as he is the same as last time. I have written a list of CK's suggestions to discuss with vet.

I have had a lovely cuddle with Teddy this morning. I miss him so much.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Came down to find no diarrhea in the litter or anywhere else I can see, which at least is a morning's respite for me. I would guess that this is down to me feeding him white fish in smaller portions than he would ideally like since yesterday morning. I think I might continue to feed white fish for a while, though of course I was doing that anyway a couple of weeks back and he was still having the explosions. I am under no illusions that he will explode before long, but I am keeping him strictly in kitchen and garden so clean up is easier.
> 
> I haven't got an actual vet appointment. I rang first thing and she said he was backed up till half twelve but he will ring me when he can. I don't think there is much point carting Teddy up there unless it is actually for more tests as he is the same as last time. I have written a list of CK's suggestions to discuss with vet.
> 
> I have had a lovely cuddle with Teddy this morning. I miss him so much.


I hope you can actually have a conversation with the vet to see if poo results are back and arrange referral. I know Teddy is on his last steroid today and it worries me a bit how he will be over the next days. Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Came down to find no diarrhea in the litter or anywhere else I can see, which at least is a morning's respite for me. I would guess that this is down to me feeding him white fish in smaller portions than he would ideally like since yesterday morning. I think I might continue to feed white fish for a while, though of course I was doing that anyway a couple of weeks back and he was still having the explosions. I am under no illusions that he will explode before long, but I am keeping him strictly in kitchen and garden so clean up is easier.
> 
> I haven't got an actual vet appointment. I rang first thing and she said he was backed up till half twelve but he will ring me when he can. I don't think there is much point carting Teddy up there unless it is actually for more tests as he is the same as last time. I have written a list of CK's suggestions to discuss with vet.
> 
> I have had a lovely cuddle with Teddy this morning. I miss him so much.


Glad you had a morning of peace, at least! Lots of love to you both xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It worries me too. I have GOT to speak to him today or at the latest first thing in the morning as he had his last steroid with his lunch.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Just catching up properly. I’m so so so sorry your going though this. Honestly it comes so close to breaking you (it was the same with jasper & him weeing and things) but by some grace of god we made it and have never looked back. Your both fighters and can get through it - in a couple of months you’ll look back at your progress and laugh! I remember not sleeping and taking turns watching jasper to make sure he wasn’t weeing - me and my ex lost the bloody plot lol. Sending lots of love. I hope the vet can find answers, fast. You can do this xxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Topping up the vibes for Teddy and hoping you can get some answers and some respite soon Emma xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Faye1995 said:


> Just catching up properly. I'm so so so sorry your going though this. Honestly it comes so close to breaking you (it was the same with jasper & him weeing and things) but by some grace of god we made it and have never looked back. Your both fighters and can get through it - in a couple of months you'll look back at your progress and laugh! I remember not sleeping and taking turns watching jasper to make sure he wasn't weeing - me and my ex lost the bloody plot lol. Sending lots of love. I hope the vet can find answers, fast. You can do this xxxxx


Thanks so much Faye, your words really do give me hope.

Spoke to the vet. The stool results are not yet in so he will chase them. We discussed antibiotics, Ellie Mardell and B12 which are all options, but have decided to go for the X Ray on Wednesday which is the earliest date. He said that the way the symptoms are presenting he feels a blockage probably to do with hair is high up on his list of suspicions. If it did show something they could open him up and remove it, and have a look what is going on.

He did suggest immodium for the diarrhea to try and slow it down, but I just feel this is treating the symptom by bunging up his bowels like it does in humans - what do you guys think?

Doing a pre authorization to see what insurance will and won't cover.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks so much Faye, your words really do give me hope.
> 
> Spoke to the vet. The stool results are not yet in so he will chase them. We discussed antibiotics, Ellie Mardell and B12 which are all options, but have decided to go for the X Ray on Wednesday which is the earliest date. He said that the way the symptoms are presenting he feels a blockage probably to do with hair is high up on his list of suspicions. If it did show something they could open him up and remove it, and have a look what is going on.
> 
> ...


I've always thought of "diarrhoea" as being two things:

Soft stools
AND
Significantly increased frequency of stools

It hasn't seemed like Teddy has been going THAT often, more that when he does, it's very soft? If I have understood correctly then I would be hesitant to use Imodium myself for the reasons you describe.

I wonder if there's something like an anti-spasmodic for cats? In humans, that's a medication called Buscopan, which helps reduce the cramps and spasms of the bowel without affecting motility itself.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes that's exactly it @SuboJvR but it has varied over the last eight weeks from harder large stools at the start, to the current soft stools/proper splattered diarrhea twice per day. I know from childhood you can use buscopan in horses, don't know re cats. The other thing is that as with the immodium, it would be dealing with the symptoms, whereas I would like to find the root cause if possible. Of course the x ray may not show anything, but it's more in depth.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't want to use immodium until I knew exactly what was causing the problem. 

The diff with Xray is that hair doesn't show very well - this is what I was told when LH had a suspected blockage. But I guess it would show up a foreign object.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope the insurance will cover it, also hope the X-ray shows something.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Talking about anti-spasmodics, I was once prescribed the anti-spasmodic Buscopan years ago for treatment of IBS. It gave me horrendous constipation! Though I have heard it can be good for treating horses who have colic due to fermenting intestinal gas.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Talking about anti-spasmodics, I was once prescribed the anti-spasmodic Buscopan years ago for treatment of IBS. It gave me horrendous constipation! Though I have heard it can be good for treating horses who have colic due to fermenting intestinal gas.


Ooh it does wonders for me, but then I tend to lean the other way! Imodium puts the brakes on more than I feel comfortable with


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

SuboJvR said:


> Ooh it does wonders for me, but then I tend to lean the other way! Imodium puts the brakes on more than I feel comfortable with


Yes, I am no good with imodium either.   A low residue diet + F.O.D.M.A.P.S diet are the only things that have worked for me for the past 10 years. But I wish it had been suggested long before by one of the many gastroenterologists I saw as a patient over the past 40 years.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Emma & beautiful pusskins, hoping you managed to get some sleep & you come down to a diarrhoea free kitchen.
Also hoping the insurance pays out for xrays & the xrays show what’s wrong.
Healing vibes to Teddy & a hug for you x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

How’s things today Emma?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Checking in too! Everyday I hope for better news. xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How's everything going today? Hoping you've woken up to a clean kitchen this morning and fingers crossed insurence pays out for everything. Sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No further poop of any kind, which again gives me respite, but it concerns me about what is building up inside him. This means he hasn't been since Sunday's extravaganza which could be a combo of having nothing left, being on plain fish, being blocked inside again - or sod all to do with any of that.

I am really hoping against hope that the X ray shows something tomorrow. Even though it won't show hairballs per ce, the vet said it shows the structure and shape of the gut which can be indicative of something present. I don't want to hang all my hopes on the X ray sorting things and then get kicked in the face. My other concern is obviously if they find a big tumour or something. But then at least I would know.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hope you get some answers tommorow. My feeling is it will be IBS or similar not a tumor.
Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

All the best for tomorrow. Hope its something straightforward like a hairball


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So hopefully the X-ray will show up something. I don’t want to think about tumours in a young cat! I think your vet is thinking compacted fur balls hun. How much is he drinking? Everything crossed and I hope it’s something that can be sorted with correct treatment. 
xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear you’re getting a break from the cleaning up. Surely if it was a tumour he’d be unwell in himself & other than when he’s having an explosive episode he’s alright isn’t he? Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> No further poop of any kind, which again gives me respite, but it concerns me about what is building up inside him. This means he hasn't been since Sunday's extravaganza which could be a combo of having nothing left, being on plain fish, being blocked inside again - or sod all to do with any of that.
> 
> I am really hoping against hope that the X ray shows something tomorrow. Even though it won't show hairballs per ce, the vet said it shows the structure and shape of the gut which can be indicative of something present. I don't want to hang all my hopes on the X ray sorting things and then get kicked in the face. My other concern is obviously if they find a big tumour or something. But then at least I would know.


An X ray should be able to show them the structure of his bowel, and if there is anything making it look a bit unusual. Even a blockage of hair would, I think, show as a blob although it would perhaps be more vague than a faeces shaped blob. And faeces that have been there for a few days+ are usually quite dense and show up quite well.

X Rays work by showing, essentially, the difference within something relative to air. Air shows up as black space, and everything else is shades of grey/white, with bone being most white as it's usually the most dense thing in the body (usually of course, assuming no one's been eating coins or anything!!).

I think you should prepare for the possibility that the X-Ray won't give you a set diagnosis, but at least it could rule out some things (like a severe blockage) and so you would then know not to treat constipation anymore (because treatment for constipation when there isn't any? That's gonna cause diarrhoea!). It may point to something else that has irritated the lining of the bowel, and an X Ray may not show much information about that (ultrasound could be better).


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes he is, he's very very bright. The vet said he would have thought cancer would manifest in weightless and listlessness, and lymphoma would have had indicators in the blood test I think.

Having a nightmare between the vet and the insurance. The vet are supposed to submit an online claim that the insurance consider then tell you in advance what they will cover. For some reason the admin at the vet is incapable of submitting the forms online and has sent them off by post. I was told all along they could do it online but the usual person I deal with of course has to be off today and I'm stuck speaking to what appears to be a female chimpanzee with all the compassion and empathy of Dr Mengele.

I honestly don't think the insurance is at fault. Been bounced back between the two so much, and have had to look at Teddy out in the rain crying at the patio window to join us in the lounge...just broke down in floods of tears to the insurance. They were really nice, but my tears are no use to anyone and will just make people think they can walk all over me. I wish I was a stronger person. Thought I was but feeling a bit worn out I guess. Was going to ring the vet back and try to argue the point again, but I don't think I will get anywhere with that stupid girl and may as well wait till tomorrow morning to speak to the usual one. I mean ultimately the insurance will do what they will do and he MUST have the treatment tomorrow regardless.

Teddy has had the sense to go back in the kitchen so at least he's out of the rain, but he's bored and lonely. The other cats are having snoozies on various armchairs and don't want to go out in the rain - they would usually be out with him. I will go and sit with him for a bit and we have already had cuddles but it's no substitute for being able to roam his house freely.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry @SuboJvR I cross posted with you. I can only follow what the vet is recommending for now and discuss all the suggestions with him. If this doesn't work I will ask about ultrasound. He seemed to think this was the best first step. I am so scared about tomorrow but also desperate to know. All I want to do is lie in bed under the covers.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Good luck tomorrow, hoping for answers


Emmasian said:


> Sorry @SuboJvR I cross posted with you. I can only follow what the vet is recommending for now and discuss all the suggestions with him. If this doesn't work I will ask about ultrasound. He seemed to think this was the best first step. I am so scared about tomorrow but also desperate to know. All I want to do is lie in bed under the covers.


Good luck tomorrow. I hope you get answers and ones you can work with that aren't too worrying. Rhinking od yoi xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just want to wish you and Teddy all the best for tomorrow. Paws crossed the xray will give a better indication as to where the problem (if there is one) lies


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Sorry @SuboJvR I cross posted with you. I can only follow what the vet is recommending for now and discuss all the suggestions with him. If this doesn't work I will ask about ultrasound. He seemed to think this was the best first step. I am so scared about tomorrow but also desperate to know. All I want to do is lie in bed under the covers.


Oh no don't get me wrong, you definitely need to start somewhere and if the suspicion is a blockage then X Ray is absolutely the way to go.

I just meant to convey that sometimes it takes a broader picture to get a full idea of what's going on, in fact a lot of the time it does, even with people...  bloods, stool samples, x rays, ultrasounds (generally these are more specialist I think in vet medicine). I really hope you get an answer tomorrow! I just don't want you to be too disappointed if you don't immediately get a plan of action then and there xxx

I think it's really good Teddy has stabilised again and I'm crossing all fingers and toes for a good poop tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow hun - glad no more clearing up to do.

Is he still bright and hungry?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes he's great. I poached him tuna steak for tea and he was climbing all over me trying to get at it. 

Thanks for everyone's good wishes. I just want to get on with tomorrow now really. I have to take him for 10.15am and pick him up later. I'm glad he doesn't know so he can't worry.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Emma, hope you get some positive answers xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything crossed for tomorrow Lovi! Hope for some difinitive news! Hugs! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Paws well and truly crossed xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Paws all crossed here for positive updates tomorrow


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Good luck love xx thinking of you both ❤ Xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Hope everything goes well.

Sorry you have had the added stress of having to deal with Vet/Insurance issues it's just what you don't need.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks again guys for all your support. I have settled him for the night with a big purring cuddle and tried to explain to him what is going on and that I am doing my best for him. He always listens to me very seriously. I left him playing with his Yeeow cigar, unfortunately with no supper as he has to be starved for the general anaesthetic.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you & especially Teddy today & that all goes well.
Everything crossed (including paws) for positive updates later xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sending big hugs and best wishes, hoping everything goes well today and you start to get some answers, will be thinking of you and Teddy.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Heartbreaking what you are going through Emma xxx good luck for later love - praying for you and Teddy that the X-ray will give you answers xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers crossed for today! I hope they find the reason and can resolve it, too!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sending heaps of positive vibes for today xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yep, more positive vibes for good answers today x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and Teddy xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sending you a big hug for today x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sending lots of love and purrs xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well today.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, this means all the world. I am really afraid but at the same time hoping against hope it will at least give clues as to the cause xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck lovely xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Thanks so much guys, this means all the world. I am really afraid but at the same time hoping against hope it will at least give clues as to the cause xx


At least you get instant results of the X-ray hun so won't have to fret on waiting for that.
If the X-ray is inconclusive I would push for an ultra sound they need to get a clear picture of what's going on. Any joy with the insurance? xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been lurking in this thread without commenting, but just wanted to add my good lucks for today


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck and thinking of you today x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you both today xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just checking in to see if any news, hope everything's going OK.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you're holding up okay, Emma. I am sure it's horrid sitting waiting. Paws crossed for a smooth GA and procedure...and paws double crossed for results quickly xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Good luck for today...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok update. Was in with vet for ages. The stool test results first thing this morning came back and Teddy tested positive for something called clostridium which vet said is a bacteria which can cause diarrhea and cramping if it creates a toxin in the gut. Never heard of it - don't know if anyone else has? The actual toxin was negative but it could still be present apparently. Also it could be a secondary symptom of another underlying condition so it may have been caused by something else. 

After going all round the houses in discussions, the vet's recommendation was that instead of putting Teddy through the anaesthetic when there is a chance this bacteria could be the cause, we are giving him a week's antibiotics to see if that sorts it. If he is still symptomatic next week then we do the X ray. 

I could see where he was coming from as Teddy is so bright in himself and not vomiting. However he has now lost 500g. So I have brought him home and given him his first Stomogyl pill (the size of a Smarties which wasn't great). 

He hasn't crapped since Sunday so goodness knows what's on the way. The vet could feel the faeces in his gut but it feels normal - he thinks the delay is because I put him on plain fish.

I think this is the right decision for now. I have to be guided by the vet and I don't want to put Teddy through a GA if it's not essential.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much again for everyone asking about Teddy - it is incredible to have the support xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Clostridium is a family of bacteria (you may have heard of C. Difficile in humans, which can spend like wildfire around hospital wards), there are various "kinds" of it. I think it's C. perfingens (sp?) which is more common in cats and dogs. It's got to be worth a try with the ABs rather than a GA, absolutely. Especially if the vet can't feel anything abnormal on palpation of Teddy's abdomen. I'm sorry that it's not more of a conclusive answer for you but paws crossed the ABs do the trick.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes that's what the report said: c. perfingens. Positive for the bacteria but not the toxin. It has links to botulism apparently.

I'm going to keep him on the plain fish for now as well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That sounds fair enough hun! Try the ABs first. My mother in law suffered CDif in hospital and strangely enough I think human symptoms are the same. Very nasty explosive poo that absolutely stinks. Although everyday counts there is no point in putting Teddy through a GA if it can be avoided with medication. I just hope that it won’t be too long before he starts to get better. Are you feeling more positive now love? glad today is over for you. xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Whew well hopefully that is it and the antibiotics clear it. Sounds very hopeful!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope the ABs work. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Yes that's what the report said: c. perfingens. Positive for the bacteria but not the toxin. It has links to botulism apparently.
> 
> I'm going to keep him on the plain fish for now as well.


 Yes, there is C. botulinum too - which is the botulism version if you like - and yes, @Soozi it's so grim on the ward. It's one of the things that if a hospital goes above a certain number of cases in a year, they get hefty fines for - the same as with MRSA. Hope the ABs do the trick @Emmasian.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan I hope the antibiotics do the trick and you can mark this all down to one of life’s joyous little mishaps x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Soozi said:


> That sounds fair enough hun! Try the ABs first. My mother in law suffered CDif in hospital and strangely enough I think human symptoms are the same. Very nasty explosive poo that absolutely stinks. Although everyday counts there is no point in putting Teddy through a GA if it can be avoided with medication. I just hope that it won't be too long before he starts to get better. Are you feeling more positive now love? glad today is over for you. xxx


Thanks for asking - for today I feel more positive and like we have a plan even if the ABs were not to work. Until I know he can use a litter though, he will have to remain in the kitchen/garden as what was breaking me at the weekend was cleaning the house multiple times, not knowing if I'd got it all.

I am keeping him on fish for now as I have a slight suspicion the James Welbeloved could have contributed to the explosions at the weekend. After that I will need to introduce a sensitive food bit by bit - if anyone has suggestions of a sensitive food I am interested? Vet suggested Purina, Hills or RC but am not sure as they have sugar, cereal, and the dreaded word animal "derivatives" in them.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@chillminx has always recommended Animonda Vom Feinsten for neutered cats.
Others like MACs mono protein Turkey.
Depends on wether Teddy will eat it. Get both n try out?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’d definitely be trying the abs first, fingers crossed they do the trick. Glad you’re feeling a bit better about things xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Emmasian perfigums slightly raised is what Blue had!

She had metronidazole antibiotics and we reintroduced good flora to her gut. 
With her it did go on. I put it down to her having been early weaned and also stress as a factor. Most cats have it but when it gets out of kilt it causes yukky poo.

I eventually let her outside and put her on raw. I couldn't go on with the explosions and she was unhappy. I don't know which factor was the main benefit but as you know she now eats raw and high protein wet.

Every once in a while she poops in the bath if caught short. TBH I also think MC's are prone to a bit of ib.

With that in mind you know I am well schooled in the same poonami as you and my offer still stands xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad they found something at least and lets hope the antibiotics kill it off once and for good. 

Have a look at Miamor Sensitive on Zooplus, not sure if it fits what you're looking for


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Ok update. Was in with vet for ages. The stool test results first thing this morning came back and Teddy tested positive for something called clostridium which vet said is a bacteria which can cause diarrhea and cramping if it creates a toxin in the gut. Never heard of it - don't know if anyone else has? The actual toxin was negative but it could still be present apparently. Also it could be a secondary symptom of another underlying condition so it may have been caused by something else.
> 
> After going all round the houses in discussions, the vet's recommendation was that instead of putting Teddy through the anaesthetic when there is a chance this bacteria could be the cause, we are giving him a week's antibiotics to see if that sorts it. If he is still symptomatic next week then we do the X ray.
> 
> ...


I think this all sounds good!!

Clostridium is a bacteria I assume perfringens, in the same family as "c diff" in humans which is clostridium difficile and you've perhaps heard of?? It causes diarrhoea in humans, too. C diff. I mean, I don't think perfringens is a human transmissible one.

Massive fingers crossed this knocks it all on the head quickly for you both!!

I can second the recommendation for -Animonda Vom Feinsten for Neutered Cats (pure turkey to start) for sensitive tummies. Joey was always fine with Royal Canin Gastrointestinal though, although it has goodness knows what in, it does seem to work...!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I think this all sounds good!!
> 
> Clostridium is a bacteria I assume perfringens, in the same family as "c diff" in humans which is clostridium difficile and you've perhaps heard of?? It causes diarrhoea in humans, too. C diff. I mean, I don't think perfringens is a human transmissible one.
> 
> ...


C. perfringens commonly causes food poisoning in humans so I would think it could be passed to humans from cats, as long as you are observing good hygiene when cleaning up mess and trays you shouldn't have any problem though.

I'm glad you got an answer from the vets and he's getting some treatment, fingers crossed it solves it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank heavens something has shown up! 

Hopefully the ABs you have got are specific for it and should do the trick hun.

Everything crossed this is it.

ETA he may well have been feeling a bit nauseous though still eating which could cause the weight loss. 

I do think once they are susceptible to a bug it can come back so getting his flora back would help. Also if it flared up again in the future you should know what to ask for AB wise straight away.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He has been having the YuDigest half a sachet per day in his food for a couple of weeks. Both vets recommended it, and it has both pre and pro biotics, and various other stuff good for the gut. It's listed as a dog product but works for cats too.

Teddy still hasn't pooped tonight - just cooking his fish and came into the kitchen steeling myself for explosion. However the vet did say it is on its way and feels normal, let us just hope it doesn' hurt Teddy. Thankfully it has been a lovely afternoon so the three have been mainly out in the garden whilst Mummy dozed off knackered!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Size of these buggers! I went the old fashioned route earlier and with many apologies shoved it down his throat. They did give me a pill gun but they're too big for it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Size of these buggers! I went the old fashioned route earlier and with many apologies shoved it down his throat. They did give me a pill gun but they're too big for it.
> 
> View attachment 370659


So pleased you have an answer Emma xxxx clostridium- all makes sense. Just basically a rampant stomach bug which causes a vile smelling explosive diarrhoea. The spasms u described would fit in with the painful stomach cramps which is also another symptom like u said xx it spreads so fast on the wards and closes bays/wards at a time if it isn't picked up quick enough. By the time test results come back from stool samples, half the patients have usually gone down with it xx

Anyway, it all fits his symptoms too. Poor Teddy. You too. You've been to hell and back :-(. Hopefully now things are on the up love ❤❤

This is the best news to read that you finally have an inclination as to what caused all this xx

You deserve a medal love for all you have been thru lately xxx love to you all from us xx please give Teddy a massive cwtch from us. He has been a little soldier. He must've been feeling rotten love him xx you have done an amazing job of nursing him Emma. You must be stronger than you think you are for coping so well under such horrible stressful circumstances ❤❤ Well done Em. Your babies are very lucky to have you as their mummy xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> So pleased you have an answer Emma xxxx clostridium- all makes sense. Just basically a rampant stomach bug which causes a vile smelling explosive diarrhoea. The spasms u described would fit in with the painful stomach cramps which is also another symptom like u said xx it spreads so fast on the wards and closes bays/wards at a time if it isn't picked up quick enough. By the time test results come back from stool samples, half the patients have usually gone down with it xx
> 
> Anyway, it all fits his symptoms too. Poor Teddy. You too. You've been to hell and back :-(. Hopefully now things are on the up love ❤❤
> 
> ...


Aw that is the loveliest post, but I think it applies to you more than me with all you are going through. I have a bad knee and a crapping cat, but you have it on all sides.

It may not be the answer to everything, and we could be back at the point of X Ray this time next week, but I am so hoping the antibiotics work for him xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Size of these buggers! I went the old fashioned route earlier and with many apologies shoved it down his throat. They did give me a pill gun but they're too big for it.
> 
> View attachment 370659


Wowzers they're massive!  Seriously how do they expect most of us to get that down a cats throat!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean every word love xx our babies are so precious and so lucky. It breaks me that not all cats are so lucky and that they don’t have the love they so very deserve. Then on the other end of the spectrum, there’s our babies who are absolutely idolised. They are very lucky.......and also very worth it ❤ Xxx 

Every time I read a post it makes my heart sink that you have had such a hard time of it. With a human, they can tell us if they have a headache or something and we can throw em a couple of paracetamol but the guessing with our babies because they can’t tell us, is enough to drive anyone crackers!

But you got this love! You got thru it ❤ You’ve been amazing. Xx 

Still very early days love but at least having this bit of hope is enough to keep u going and battling on. You should be so proud of yourself. I’m proud of you anyway!! It really isn’t easy! :Kiss

But much more positive now. You needed this bit of hope I think. Fingers crossed it will be the end of it for you and Teddy now and then he’ll be cwtched up with his Mamma watching Coronation Street in his living room very soon  xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

As far as I remember no of us were poorly and c diff in humans goes for the elderly or those who might be quite unwell. I think after antibiotics for the elderly is a risk. Clostridium perfingums is something i have never one across in us hoomans. 


I am am sure Blue had liquid abx. I remember them being in a brown bottle x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd asked the vet about whether it could transfer to people and about appropriate cleaning, and he said in the cat form it would only be of concern to immuno suppressed people eg like you say elderly people, people maybe on chemo etc. However I have never wanted to take any chances with this - as you know one of the things that was unhinging me was the cleaning and part of that was am I leaving terrible germs around the place. It was having it in the sink again that pushed me into the state I was in on Sunday. Anyway, he said what I'm using will definitely kill it, and I use gloves for litter trays anyway and it all goes straight outside to the bin. I don't think it's contagious to other cats - if it was it would be a bit late now after all these weeks anyway.

What was interesting is that he came back negative for coronavirus. We had actually assumed he would be positive for that as they had had it as babies, but he must have just burned it out.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That’s great news also btw. I got sidetracked before helping someone do an insurance quote!

I think bleach will do it cleaning wise. Blue had a terrible sore red bottom and I blobbed anusol on her to take the sting. She often bled as the poo was so scorching. I hope Teddy has not got this horrible side effect. She looked like she had a prolapse . 

I am sure the metronidazole will slow it all down. For me diet was a factor as I stripped back everything to look at what was bugging her. It sounds a bit beardy weirdly but I was taught to look at the bio psycho and social aspect of disease . Once he is past the horrible bit you can go for a nice plain protein diet. There is a great ib thread with buffie, me and Nicola trying to get through. Blue was the only one with the poopy issue though. 


Chin up lovely xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm very relieved Emma that something has been found in Teddy's stool samples (Clostridium Perfingrens) that might well account for the poor fellow's horrid symptoms.

Hopefully the stomorgyl will sort it out for him.

Fingers crossed  x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wrestled poor brave soldier Teddy's second pill down him. He is such a good boy. Wanted to give him a single Cosma Snackie as reward, but bloody Rafa snatched it. Teddy broke wind for England, Harry and St George whilst I was pilling him so explosion imminent I think.

His nether regions have not appeared sore so far and there has been no blood in his stools either - obviously I am keeping a look out for both. Poor Blue, it sounds awful xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Great news they have found something that’s causing all Teddy’s symptoms, I really do hope the antibiotics work & Teddy gets back to full health.
Those tablets are huge!! Hope Teddy is a good boy & takes them ok xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning Emma and Pumpkins  I am hoping you awake to a squishy-poop-free kitchen this morning and have a good day. Teddy you are such a good boy taking your giant tablets, paws crossed they do the trick.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Popping in to see how Teddy is doing! Those pills are whoppers!!! I don’t suppose there is a liquid version or would that be more of a hassle?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Stomorgyl is made up of two different antibiotics, one is metronidazole - which is available on its own as a liquid suspension- and the other is Spiramycin, which only seems to be available as an oral capsule or tablet.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

He is being really brave and good about having them shoved down his throat at the moment to be honest. I think it would be worse for him to be syringed. The vet gave me a sample of RC gastro intestinal for him to try and I gave him a small amount with his fish - like a heaped teaspoon. He loved it so I dipped the Stomogyl in the gravy to make it a bit better.

No poop over night which means he hasn't gone since Sunday. At least the vet examined him thoroughly yesterday and confirmed that his bowel contains faeces that feel normal, and having been on fish he will have less waste anyway. I am just concerned we are reverting to the old pattern of 5-6 days no poop then huge painful explosion.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> He is being really brave and good about having them shoved down his throat at the moment to be honest. I think it would be worse for him to be syringed. The vet gave me a sample of RC gastro intestinal for him to try and I gave him a small amount with his fish - like a heaped teaspoon. He loved it so I dipped the Stomogyl in the gravy to make it a bit better.
> 
> No poop over night which means he hasn't gone since Sunday. At least the vet examined him thoroughly yesterday and confirmed that his bowel contains faeces that feel normal, and having been on fish he will have less waste anyway. I am just concerned we are reverting to the old pattern of 5-6 days no poop then huge painful explosion.


Need to see if these meds help hun! It's a real waiting game! Must make you terribly anxious! Keeping everything crossed once again. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful you now know! That is always the worst part, not knowing.

May those monster pills do the trick.

I also want to give you a huge hug for this all must be so stressful. We all know how much you love your gang Teddy is lucky to have you ((())))


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Those pills are ridiculously large!! I would get a pill crusher which grinds them down to dust then mix into food. Its an option if your struggling to give them, worked fine with one of mine. Amazon do them. However you choose to give them, hope there’s a big improvement very soon. x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I asked the vet if I could at least break them in half, and he read the instructions which specifically said they must not be broken up. Not sure why.

I just feel so sorry for him shut away - I have made Freya and Rafa go out and keep him company.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just had a call from the vet and Teddy has also tested positive for cryptosporidium which he said is really unusual in adult cats as it tends to be more kittens. He said Teddy could just be a carrier or it could be contributing to his symptoms, he just doesn't know.

The problem is that lots of ABs have been tried to see if they will work against it, with varying success, so he doesn't know what's best to try. The Stomogyl might help, but then it might not. The cryptosporidium is contagious to other cats he said, but by now if they are going to get it they will have got it.

His best advice is to continue with the Stomogyl and see if it helps but we just don't know.

Feel like my head is completely done in. It feels like you do these tests to get answers but all you get is more questions.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

You are definetly getting closer. 
So it may be the cryptosporidium but they are not positive. The antiobiotics may or may not help.
Still a lot closer than before to an answer.
I would continue the course of antibiotics and see the result. Also read up on cryptosporidium:Bookworm Never heard of it myself.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Just had a call from the vet and Teddy has also tested positive for cryptosporidium which he said is really unusual in adult cats as it tends to be more kittens. He said Teddy could just be a carrier or it could be contributing to his symptoms, he just doesn't know.
> 
> The problem is that lots of ABs have been tried to see if they will work against it, with varying success, so he doesn't know what's best to try. The Stomogyl might help, but then it might not. The cryptosporidium is contagious to other cats he said, but by now if they are going to get it they will have got it.
> 
> ...


Hey @Emmasian, this is what Joey had.

We were given a month course of a medication called Tylosin (brand name Tylan), which is ordinarily given to chickens I believe. Joey's vet is an exotics specialist so I'm not sure if this background helped inform his decision making. Joey also had a weeks worth of metronidazole when we weren't sure what we were dealing with.

With the Tylosin, it came in a powder form. We had to mix it with water every day and syringe out a tiny dose (he was 7 weeks) which he had every day on his food, twice a day. He never missed a dose, he never noticed it in his food.

His symptoms improved quite quickly - I've gone back through my notes and he went from 9 motions a day to 3 within an 8-day period. Bear in mind he was a kitten though and with an unsettled tummy not used to new foods. He got back to using the litter tray quite quickly after starting his treatment.

Edited to add: my understanding is that treatment is to support the immune system to get rid of the parasite, it doesn't do it on its own sort of thing. But if Joey, weak and tiny as he was, could do it, I bet lovely Teddy can!!

It definitely worked. We never re-tested as we agreed if his symptoms cleared up that would be our answer!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I feel happier that he is showing some things cat could easily be causing all his problems. 

At least you know what you are dealing with.

Fingers crossed the ABs work and great that subojvr has advice too so if he still has symptoms you have another line of attack later - I've given tylan to my hens in the past.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's really interesting. I will let my vet know the name of that AB tomorrow. I don't suppose you could PM me the name and practice of your vet could you? It might be useful for my vet to speak to him. As Teddy also has the clostridium I think I should keep going on the Stomagyl to treat that for now - I think anyway - then try other stuff.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> That's really interesting. I will let my vet know the name of that AB tomorrow. I don't suppose you could PM me the name and practice of your vet could you? It might be useful for my vet to speak to him. As Teddy also has the clostridium I think I should keep going on the Stomagyl to treat that for now - I think anyway - then try other stuff.


Def finish the course - it might be enough to do the trick!!

You can get pill putty or pill pockets for those monster pills if need be.

It might be worth giving him some fortiflora on his food to balance the bacteria esp as he's having ABs now.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> That's really interesting. I will let my vet know the name of that AB tomorrow. I don't suppose you could PM me the name and practice of your vet could you? It might be useful for my vet to speak to him. As Teddy also has the clostridium I think I should keep going on the Stomagyl to treat that for now - I think anyway - then try other stuff.


No probs I will!

And yes absolutely finish the course and see how you go, the stormogyl has a -ycin type antibiotic in too. Plus Teddy would no doubt have a stronger immune system than Joey did so he could maybe just get rid of it on his own after a week course of the 
stormogyl.

Don't despair! You both are nearly there. This is the "light at the end of the tunnel" moment and you just need to make it through the tunnel now!

@huckybuck i think Teddy is already having a different probiotic


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes he is on Yudigest - I know it's so hard to keep up with it all, you guys are just amazing for hanging on in there.

The vet said diet is important in managing all this so I am actually going to slowly transfer him onto RC gastric for now even if it's not my ideal, with some white fish, and some Applaws with pumpkin as the vet keeps saying how good pumpkin is. I can't find anywhere that sells basic stewed pumpkin in tins and am thinking of buying a load as tis the season, stewing it myself, and putting it in the 5cm squared of freezer space not currently taken up by Teddy's white fish.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> Yes he is on Yudigest - I know it's so hard to keep up with it all, you guys are just amazing for hanging on in there.
> 
> The vet said diet is important in managing all this so I am actually going to slowly transfer him onto RC gastric for now even if it's not my ideal, with some white fish, and some Applaws with pumpkin as the vet keeps saying how good pumpkin is. I can't find anywhere that sells basic stewed pumpkin in tins and am thinking of buying a load as tis the season, stewing it myself, and putting it in the 5cm squared of freezer space not currently taken up by Teddy's white fish.


That sounds super sensible! Try and put the notion of "ideal foods" out of mind for the time being, the ideal food is the one that doesn't upset his tummy until all this is behind you. Even the most complete food is 'complementary' if it's not in his bowel long enough for the nutrition to be absorbed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I am delighted that you are getting somewhere - and @SuboJvR is right, Joey was a tough little thing who kicked bum, come on Teddy, you can do it too!

I also want to say how bl**dy brilliant you have been. You've been through the mill and I hope more than anything that this is the beginning of the end of it for you all.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

A friend of mine was having trouble with her cats and diarrhoea and our vet suggested this form of Easypill because it has the clay as well. Her cats love them as treats. They are available from many places but this info is from Hyperdrug.

*Easypill Smectite Cat 2g (Pack of 20)*








*Be the first to review this item*

Item Number: EASYPISC 
Phone orders quick webcode: D10878

*Unit Price:*
£7.65 (Incl. Vat)

In Stock
*Quantity*
Containing smectite, a green clay with amazing toxin absorption power (800mx2/g) which physically supports the mucous membrane within the intestinal tract.

The Easypill concept is an answer to a recurring problem encounted by veterinarians the world over: client compliance. In developing an innovative and highly palatable formula the range has been specifically adapted to the taste of pets (a formula dedicated to dogs and a formula dedicated to cats). Furthermore the cold process technology used to produce the entire range guarantees the preservation of the active substances especially the thermolabile ones.

Reduction of acute intestinal absorption disorders and contains high quality proteins, highly digestible fibers, electrolytes and bentonite.

Aim:
Reduction of acute intestinal absorption disorders.

Active substances:
Bentonite, Electrolytes.

Instructions: 2 pellets twice a day (preferably before meal) for 5 days.

Packaging: Box containing approx. 20 pellets of 2g (net weight: 40g)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma I don’t know anything about these infections but I do think you are coming closer to a breakthrough. I agree with HB finish this course of meds but speak to your vet with this fresh information. He sounds very open minded to ideas too which is fab. It will get sorted so try not to fret too much. Big hug love. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the easypill info, I will see how we go. If anyone has been a trooper through this it's Teddy and not me, I really deserve no praise. I feel ok ish tonight but have sat there crying over it countless times, and on Sunday pretty much ran out of the house to my friend saying I couldn't face coming back. 

I would love to be one of these really strong, practical people, but fail woefully. I do try and keep a bright cheerful tone for Teddy so he doesn't get more stressed, but out of sight I'm a mess.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just read through much of this thread and feel really bad for not offering support before now. I don't really have constructive advice but wanted you to know that , like everyone else, I'm routing for you and Teddy., @Emmasian I truly hope that you're are nearing the end of your nightmare. I understand how emotionally draining a chronic GI issue can be.

The only thing I can think of which might help is a tip for tablet administration. Push the tablet as far back as you can with a finger. If you can get it over the hump of the tongue Teddy is unlikely to be able to spit it out again.

Sending positive vibes . . . .and a huge ((( hug ))).


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So chuffed to read Teddy is still going in the right direction. Praying, that it continues lovely lady ❤

Love to you and Teddy bear ❤ From us xxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad you seem to be getting somewhere.

My ex-stray has had Stomogyl, he did have dire rear at first (I saw him in full flow on the front lawn once) and I think the vet gave me them to try him on - at that point taking him in would've been impossible. I managed to shove them down his throat coated with food (he'd do anything for food) and as far as I could tell with a stray they worked.

I'm wondering now if that's what he had and if it's a common infection for strays or if his poo problems were the reason he became a "stray".


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Libby's I've found in Tesco and Waitrose

In Tesco it's in the "world foods USA" bit

And in Waitrose it's with the tinned fruit

ETA you can get from Ocado too

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...ceries/baking-buddy-tinned-pumpkin-puree-425g

https://www.realfoods.co.uk/product...wrrABFRMVd7koPzxYpJzfL4597a-lOTIaAmcwEALw_wcB


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If when he’s well you are still concerned about slow digestion (hairballs) I’d def recommend the Egg Yolk Lecithin 

Mine finally turned up at last and LH is back to having his 1 capsule a day - he eats the powder neat from a bowl but sprinkled on food would be ok too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Emma, with regard to the cryptosporidium infection Teddy has been diagnosed with :

Cryptosporidium is a protozoa that causes cryptosporidiosis in cats and results in diarrhoea. Treating cryptosporidiosis in cats is not always easy because infection can recur. Antibiotics, e.g. clindamycin or tylosin, can be used to treat it.

Some experts recommend a high fibre diet to relieve diarrhoea while a cat recovers from cryptosporidiosis.

Cats who are otherwise healthy usually develop only mild symptoms and recover easily. Some cats may even recover from cryptosporidiosis without medication, but cats who are young, old or whose immune system is compromised usually need antibiotic therapy.

It is possible (though not common) for Cryptosporidium infection in cats to spread to humans, and it is potentially dangerous to a human who suffers from lowered immune function. It is best to disinfect all areas of the home where Teddy spends time, with a 10% solution of water and bleach.

Litter trays should be kept super clean to keep the parasite from reinfecting Teddy, or spreading to your other cats. Some people prefer to use disposable litter trays and bin the whole tray plus the litter as soon as there is poo in it.

Re: pumpkin. If Teddy is not keen on having the canned stuff added to his food, you can buy various types of squash from ordinary supermarkets or there is a better choice from Asian type markets/mini markets. I usually use butternut squash because I can pick it up from Tesco with my weekly shop. And my cats like the taste (whereas they hated the canned Libby's stuff).

My cat also like fresh pumpkin and I always stock up every November with as many of the culinary pumpkins as I can fit in my larder, and then in my freezer (once I have cooked them). I also love fresh pumpkin too myself!  To cook it I cut it up and de-seed, then steam for about 10 minutes, then remove the skin and mash. Put in little pots for the freezer.

Pumpkin is a bit higher in fibre than butternut squash, but mashed butternut squash is fine if that is all that is available.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks yet again guys. I will try Teddy with the canned and fresh stuff and see what he likes. @huckybuck you are a genius for finding those sources, I obviously didn't look very well!

As Teddy is confined to the kitchen and garden still, I will keep on sluicing everything down with bleach and be very careful with the litters. Whenever he had explosions in the house everything was scrubbed with disinfectant so I hope it's ok.

Just given him a big bowl of fish (he was starving) with a little bit of RC gastric to get him used to it. Pilled him again. I don't use a terribly official way of doing it and end up with my chin on top of his head to stop him moving, but we are getting there. Hopefully he is settled for the night. I just so hope we can get back to us altogether again.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Egg yolk lecithin is on order, just taking ages to get here. He is still having his pineapple juice.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I think you was already off to a good start anyway love by isolating him. If my cats get sick again, I’m going to do that straight away. I think it’s beneficial in multi cat households. I know it has torn you apart love but it has probably prevented spread of the bug in the long run too xx 


Aww Em, I really really hope this is the end of the illness for Teddy love and for you xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Yes he is on Yudigest - I know it's so hard to keep up with it all, you guys are just amazing for hanging on in there.
> 
> The vet said diet is important in managing all this so I am actually going to slowly transfer him onto RC gastric for now even if it's not my ideal, with some white fish, and some Applaws with pumpkin as the vet keeps saying how good pumpkin is. I can't find anywhere that sells basic stewed pumpkin in tins and am thinking of buying a load as tis the season, stewing it myself, and putting it in the 5cm squared of freezer space not currently taken up by Teddy's white fish.


What about dehydrated pumpkin? You can get a pumpkin or 2, cook it and then dehydrate. It would take up a fraction of the space that frozen pumpkin would, then as you wanted to use it you would just add some to some warm water and off you go. I'd probably rehydrate enough for a few days at a time and the put it in the fridge.
You could then just store it in the cupboard in a jar. I bet you'd get a big pumpkin shrunk right don to fit in one jar, no additives or anything. It would be in a powder form so it would be easy to take out what you need.
I have a dehydrator, I could do some for you if you'd like to give it a try, you'd always have it on hand then, it would last at least a year stored in the cupboard. Let me know if you'd like me to try it for you.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ooh just noticed Tesco have large pumpkins at the moment 2 for £3, I'm going to get some


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How is Teddy today? I just hope everyday that this horrible infection goes quickly and he’s soon back to normal! I just can’t imagine the stress it’s caused you! Sending hugs as no advice re foods or meds! Just want him better. xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello chaps. No further poop overnight which now makes it five days, but then I did have the vet reassurance. I am so sorry for poor Teddy that he is stuck alone in the kitchen all night, then his Mum comes in and after a brief greeting gets him in a stranglehold and forces a huge pill down his throat. This morning wasn't great as he kept spitting it out. I stay calm and firm even though I feel like I'm hurting my boy, then go off and get upset privately as I don't want him anymore stressed. I will look at the pill pockets I think.

Gave him another probably quarter pouch of RC gastric as I want to introduce it slowly. I will order a big batch online.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> What about dehydrated pumpkin? You can get a pumpkin or 2, cook it and then dehydrate. It would take up a fraction of the space that frozen pumpkin would, then as you wanted to use it you would just add some to some warm water and off you go. I'd probably rehydrate enough for a few days at a time and the put it in the fridge.
> You could then just store it in the cupboard in a jar. I bet you'd get a big pumpkin shrunk right don to fit in one jar, no additives or anything. It would be in a powder form so it would be easy to take out what you need.
> I have a dehydrator, I could do some for you if you'd like to give it a try, you'd always have it on hand then, it would last at least a year stored in the cupboard. Let me know if you'd like me to try it for you.


Would dehydrated pumpkin work as well in terms of fibre? It's a great and amazingly kind offer if it will?! I guess I would have to ensure it was fully rehydrated before giving it to him as I don't want anything acting to draw the water from his gut.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve got two tins of Libby’s 100% pumpkin 

If you are unable to find any, I will happily post them to you. X


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Would dehydrated pumpkin work as well in terms of fibre? It's a great and amazingly kind offer if it will?! I guess I would have to ensure it was fully rehydrated before giving it to him as I don't want anything acting to draw the water from his gut.


Yes the fibre would be retained, dehydrating would not affect the fibre content at all. To rehydrate you would just put some in some warm water for about 15 mins. What I'd do if it was me is at the start of the week rehydrate enough for the week in 1 go to save mucking about every meal and then keep it in the fridge in a sealed container to take out what you need.

I've actually prepared a load of pumpkin for you and just put it in the dehydrator about 10 mins ago. I weighed and measured it as a puree before dehydrating, just pure pumpkin noting added. I will weigh it again once dehydrated, that way I will be able to tell you how much water to add to get it back to it's natural state (wouldn't hurt if you added more). It looks quite a lot at the moment but it will shrink down dramatically and take up very little space, will keep in the cupboard for about a year, so you should always have some handy.

Not sure how much you give him in each meal if it's about 1 teaspoon (no idea just guessing) then the amount I've made would do 462 meals. That may be a bit OTT, if it is then maybe someone else may want some.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I just add, Amazon have tins of pure pumpkin puree, 3 for £9 something. That's whereI get mine from and always keep a tin in the cupboard.
I never thought of dehydrating pumkin in puree form , that's a good idea, it will rehydrate really quickly too !

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Libbys-100...&qid=1538765552&sr=8-2&keywords=pumpkin+puree


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Yes the fibre would be retained, dehydrating would not affect the fibre content at all. To rehydrate you would just put some in some warm water for about 15 mins. What I'd do if it was me is at the start of the week rehydrate enough for the week in 1 go to save mucking about every meal and then keep it in the fridge in a sealed container to take out what you need.
> 
> I've actually prepared a load of pumpkin for you and just put it in the dehydrator about 10 mins ago. I weighed and measured it as a puree before dehydrating, just pure pumpkin noting added. I will weigh it again once dehydrated, that way I will be able to tell you how much water to add to get it back to it's natural state (wouldn't hurt if you added more). It looks quite a lot at the moment but it will shrink down dramatically and take up very little space, will keep in the cupboard for about a year, so you should always have some handy.
> 
> ...


That is so kind - the kindness of people on this forum who I have never even met is incredible. @ewelsh your lovely offer too.

I will of course pay you for pumpkins and postage (now there's a phrase). X


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Now they really ARE the Pumpkin Pussycat Posse 

That's amazing @LJC675 - what a gadget!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Yes the fibre would be retained, dehydrating would not affect the fibre content at all. To rehydrate you would just put some in some warm water for about 15 mins. What I'd do if it was me is at the start of the week rehydrate enough for the week in 1 go to save mucking about every meal and then keep it in the fridge in a sealed container to take out what you need.
> 
> I've actually prepared a load of pumpkin for you and just put it in the dehydrator about 10 mins ago. I weighed and measured it as a puree before dehydrating, just pure pumpkin noting added. I will weigh it again once dehydrated, that way I will be able to tell you how much water to add to get it back to it's natural state (wouldn't hurt if you added more). It looks quite a lot at the moment but it will shrink down dramatically and take up very little space, will keep in the cupboard for about a year, so you should always have some handy.
> 
> ...


What a lovely kind person you are! That's made me teary! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Yes the fibre would be retained, dehydrating would not affect the fibre content at all. To rehydrate you would just put some in some warm water for about 15 mins. What I'd do if it was me is at the start of the week rehydrate enough for the week in 1 go to save mucking about every meal and then keep it in the fridge in a sealed container to take out what you need.
> 
> I've actually prepared a load of pumpkin for you and just put it in the dehydrator about 10 mins ago. I weighed and measured it as a puree before dehydrating, just pure pumpkin noting added. I will weigh it again once dehydrated, that way I will be able to tell you how much water to add to get it back to it's natural state (wouldn't hurt if you added more). It looks quite a lot at the moment but it will shrink down dramatically and take up very little space, will keep in the cupboard for about a year, so you should always have some handy.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!

Do you use your dehydrator for lots of things??

The only use I could think of was for cat treats lol - I could do chicken and prawns maybe but don't know if they'd be too hard for their teeth.

What machine do you have?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Soozi said:


> What a lovely kind person you are! That's made me teary! xxx


Me too ❤ @LJC675 is amazing. Made me teary too love xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have one tin I found in the Company Shop which came from Waitrose . I also have a whole pack of Easy-pill as Iv was getting wise to his crushed antibiotics!
If you want they I can drop them through and run or post x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> I have one tin I found in the Company Shop which came from Waitrose . I also have a whole pack of Easy-pill as Iv was getting wise to his crushed antibiotics!
> If you want they I can drop them through and run or post x


The easypill would be incredibly helpful if I could buy it from you? I could give you my address if you wanted to just shove it in the post. X


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just caught up with your thread and it sounds like you have both been through an awful time. 
When i had Archie he had a lot of runny poo problems. He had a couple of courses of Flagyl and then the vet advised us just to feed him on RC gastrointestinal wet. We also gave him the dry as a snack. He was on this for 9 months and nothing else. Then we gradually weaned him off it. So I hope and pray that the RC Gastrointestinal will work for Teddy. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Emmasian pm me your address
The easy pill is ready to go.
I will try to get it to the post office tomorrow x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much @bluecordelia I have PM'd you. I tried to hide the pill in fresh tuna tonight but he kept spitting it out. They are such BIG pills, unlike the steroids. So I had to push it down his poor throat again. He is a huge cat with a huge head and I find it so upsetting as he hates it so. Sorry to moan on, I know lots of you have had to pill your cats too.

@LJC675 do you also want my home address by PM? You could send me any Paypal details so I could pay for pumpkin etc.

I don't know what I would have done without this forum xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just goes to show how highly thought of you and loved you and the pumpkin posse are love xx

I don’t know what I would’ve done either xx 

One day I will do the same back ❤ That’s a promise! but I won’t ever forget the kindness of people I’ve never even met. People who have helped me out of genuine care and love and goodness of their own hearts and all coz we all share a common love for our babies ❤ 

If someone had told me i’d be on a cat forum a year ago, I would’ve laughed. I didn’t even know what one was in all honestly, let alone it actually existed but I typed my cat food question in google one day, scrolled down the page to see someone else had asked the question and it was linked to this forum. Now here I am ❤ And can’t keep away lol xxx 

One day I will do the same back - I will help someone in the way I was helped here. That is a promise. it makes my throat tighten up when I even talk about it. I came here and I wrote what I was going through. Behind closed doors, I was sobbing every day, many times a day - I’m sure you can relate love. People carried me through it just by me being able to write it all on here. Then all of a sudden all these acts of kindness and love. People wanting to help us outside of the forum. I just wish everyone could’ve seen my reactions coz it was clear how much it meant to me xxx 

Waffling on now! Sorry for hijacking your thread love - what I meant to say was, I’m with you! Lol. The forum is like an extended family and all out of love and care for each other and our babies ❤❤❤


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Do you use your dehydrator for lots of things??
> 
> ...


 Hey Huckbuck
I've got a Biochef dehydrator. I did a lot of research and liked the Excalibur models, but they are really expensive, so looked for one that had a good number of trays (mine has 6) and I wanted one that the trays don't sit in top of each other with the fan at the bottom as you have to keep rotating those, also you tend to have to use all the trays.

Mine has 6 trays and the fan blows from the rear. I actually got it from ebay 2nd hand, but it was practically brand new. I paid about £50 for it. You can do 1 tray, all 6 or whatever.

I wouldn't say I use it regularly, I have phases, with the dehydrator I find it's best to do lots at a time as dehydrating 1 tray takes as long as 6 trays, so I do batches of things.

I did try prawns for the cats but they were literally like bullets, even I couldn't bite one in half. K&S gave them a weird look and said, no thanks.

I mainly use it for fruit and veg , for example we have a cooking apple and an eating apple tree in a lot next to us, the owner is happy for us to have as many apples as we want, so I dehydrated a load of those, use for pies, apple sauce etc. Tomatoes are good, I make homemade pizza with a sourdough base and hate soggy flavourless tomatoes on it, I like them nice and zingy, so I find dehydrating them really concentrates the flavour, I rehydrate them just enough to make them bendy, so they're the texture of sun dried tomatoes, then they are great for the pizza

Fruit works well too, and you can make those fruit roll up things, they're yummy.

My fav thing is using it for sauces, stock etc. I have a recipe for a great pizza sauce that I love, it takes a while to make as you let if simmer for a good few hours to develop all the flavours, so I make a big batch of it, then dehydrate, blitz it up into a powder, ready for when I want pizza, always on hand and again you can keep the water content down a bit so you don't end up with a soggy pizza base. I make my own gravy granules (well more like a powder), make some nice home made stock, reduce down in a pan the dehydrate and blitz again. Can use in all sorts of things just as you would with stock cubes but no yukky additives or salt (I add salt later if needed)

Also use it for making home made yogurt (obviously not trying to dehydrate it) but just a place to rest the yogurt at the ideal temperature to get the yogurt activating.

Ok rambled on a bit now, better let the thread get back to poor old Teddy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning! How’s things today Emma? 
I think the easy pill will work! Tbh I’ve never had to try pilling a cat with such whopping pills! I do know tho that some meds should not be crushed. I had to give my last girl meds and if she spat it out I was told I would have to use a fresh one I have no idea why tho. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

PM sent to you Emma x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@LJC675 - amazing info about the dehydrator! I am really sold on the idea of getting one!  I too make home made pizza sauce and hate soggy tomatoes on it. 

@Emmasian - the Easypill cat putty is excellent if the pill is small enough for the cat to swallow without crunching it. But with the stomorgyl he needs to swallow it whole.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

The easy pill putty goes dry if you leave it out in the air, I covered all the pills in putty on day one and leave them air drying. The crunchier outer texture tricks Bronn better than a softer outer texture.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma this pill Gun seems to hold large pills quite well! That's an antacid pill I've put in it and it's fine! You can half fill the chamber with water then add the pill and it should flush it down. I got this one online.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys. No poop from Teddy which now means he has gone a week which can't be good, though admittedly it gives me respite. I have ordered a huge quantity of RC gastric so hopefully transitioning him into that will help, plus of course all the pumpkin coming in from various very kind quarters.

I tried using the pill gun the vet gave me today, but struggled to coordinate holding it and pushing the plunger whilst containing a struggling Maine Coon. It would frankly be easier to do two small pills. Teddy has such a big beautiful head - the space between his ears is considerably wider than my fist - but it makes it so hard. I am terrified of hurting him or ruining our relationship and feel he would be justified in biting me.The manufacturer of those pills should be ashamed of themselves - but then all they are bothered about is profit.

I will try the pill putty and see what happens. If he won't eat it I guess I will have to force it down his neck putty and all!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

You won’t hurt him, he might hold a grudge for a small time, but once he is better all will be forgotten.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Emma, if you are continuing to struggle with pilling Teddy with the Stomorgyl you could talk to the vet about having the two ingredients as separate tablets or capsules, i.e. Metronidazole and Spiramycin separately. 

Metronidazole as a capsule is (as I recall) small enough to pill directly down the throat of a cat without too much upset. I have not used Spiramycin so don't know how big the capsules or tablets are. But surely they must be smaller than the combined tablet. I would find it easier to pill my cats with 2 smaller pills at a time rather than one big pill.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Break the tablets in half? Then you have two smaller pieces with which to contend.

Orange Cat was on it for months. He used to eat it crushed in his food, but then he was a greedy beggar.

I'm not aware there are any veterinary spiramycin tablets out there. That's not the important part, anyway - it's the metronidazole. Metronidazole-only tablets exist as Metrobactin but I don't think they're much smaller tbh.

There is Flagyl liquid, which may be easier - but be warned, it tastes vile. All metronidazole does. I speak from (literally) bitter experience.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The vet told me specifically not to break them in half or crush them - I asked when I saw the size of the buggers. If I could crush it or make it smaller I have no doubt Ted would scoff it, as he did the steroid, but I don't want to do anything to endanger the effectiveness of the medication.

I think as we are half way through I may as well continue. I just hate doing it to him. We get it done eventually and he is so brave and good for not biting me. I know I would if I were him. 

If the course continues any longer than a week I will definitely look into the alternatives suggested.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much for the suggestions though guys.

As I have pumpkin coming in from various quarters, we have been wondering how much I should give him. I will ask the vet, but do others do? @LJC675 found on the internet recommendations for half to one teaspoon either per day or per meal.

What does anyone else do?

xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Could you email the makers and ask them if its ok to break the tablet into two?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully @Ceiling Kitty will see this and pop back xx

Though I think if Bag was on it and she used to crush it sounds okay


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mashed pumpkin - I give about one flat teaspoonful a day.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Emma, just a thought - have you got Stomorgyl 2 - usually prescribed for cats? Or Stomorgyl 10 - usually prescribed for dogs?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> The vet told me specifically not to break them in half or crush them - I asked when I saw the size of the buggers. If I could crush it or make it smaller I have no doubt Ted would scoff it, as he did the steroid, but I don't want to do anything to endanger the effectiveness of the medication.
> 
> I think as we are half way through I may as well continue. I just hate doing it to him. We get it done eventually and he is so brave and good for not biting me. I know I would if I were him.
> 
> If the course continues any longer than a week I will definitely look into the alternatives suggested.


Hun I found this on the internet and it really does make sense, to me anyway.
Personally I wouldn't break or crush the pills.

*Some tablets*, *pills* and capsules don't work properly or may be harmful if they're *crushed* or opened. They may need to be swallowed whole because: they're designed to release *medicine*slowly into your body over time and *crushing* them could cause an overdose.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I have looked and @chillminx they are Stomogyl 10. I may have needed a higher dose as Teddy is nearly 8kg?

@Soozi scary point, maybe that's why the vet said don't break them.

Last night we did quite well, despite Rafa, who has absolutely no manners whatsoever ever, deciding to climb on the microwave and put his face right up to mine and Teddy's when I was holding his mouth shut and stroking his throat. I think Rafa thought Teddy was having some treat that he wasn't getting, and even put his paw out to try and snatch the pill. Short of any hands to push Rafa away and terrified he would upset Teddy even more, I hissed at him like a mother cat would (rude comments ending in "off" had gone ignored). He looked surprised but backed off. Might have to remember that one. Generally my cats are never told off unless they are in imminent danger, but that was too much. I am seeing the funny side slightly now though. Just slightly.

Going back to bed x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you’re back in bed, Emma - and hope things stay on track today too. Teddy is being so good and Rafa is just trying to join in maybe? Hopefully there will be a poop at some point...is it pumpkin time today? Happy Sunday


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Emmasian 
That is funny. Maybe give the other cats a treat and then pop the pill to Teddy and he thinks it is the same.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa didn't mean any harm, I think he was fascinated rather than thinking what could he do to make this already hellish experience even more difficult for Teddy and Mum. I just can't have Teddy's spirits lowered any further.

Until he does poop I have no idea whether the antibiotics have worked yet because I can't see if he is still in pain or whatever. He had some Applaws chicken and pumpkin yesterday but I don't think I have any left. The RC gastrointestinal is also en route.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

It’s hard going love but things seem to be going in the right direction, fingers crossed anyway xx

How many days since he hasn’t pooped love? Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope the pills are doing the job hun! 
When do you have to go back to the vet Hun? Get as much rest as you can lovie! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> It's hard going love but things seem to be going in the right direction, fingers crossed anyway xx
> 
> How many days since he hasn't pooped love? Xx


I think it was last Sunday that Teddy pooped hun. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes last Sunday so that is eight day today. I made him salmon for tea, a poached fillet which I thought he'd like only he's hardly touched it. He did meow at me like he was demanding something else so I'm hoping he is not off his food. Will nip out and get some more white fish for him.

Can't find a record on my bank statement that I bought that damn RC gastric food. Wondering if I cocked up the online ordering in the state I've been in. Damn damn damn as I need it asap.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Yes last Sunday so that is eight day today. I made him salmon for tea, a poached fillet which I thought he'd like only he's hardly touched it. He did meow at me like he was demanding something else so I'm hoping he is not off his food. Will nip out and get some more white fish for him.
> 
> Can't find a record on my bank statement that I bought that damn RC gastric food. Wondering if I cocked up the online ordering in the state I've been in. Damn damn damn as I need it asap.


Can you not get it from a pet shop? I've done that before hun gone back to the site and see it's still in my basket. Just check it anyway. xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Aww love him, I thought it was a good few days. Really can’t wait for him to go now . Hopefully an end to the dire rear and pain now love him xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Agree with @Soozi, I have seen lots of Royal C in pet shops. Even the special diet ones. 
You could call ahead to a shop, ask if they have it in stock and they may hold it behind the counter for you, if you will pick it up today.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I haven't commented for quite a few days, but I keep popping in for an update.

Keeping my fingers grossed that Teddy's guts start moving in the right direction at the right speed soon...

Hannah


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just a thought though love, I don’t know you said you are gonna persevere now anyway but I know for a fact that there are some meds for humans which are not allowed to be broken because they then don’t work or also coz of like the screenshot above says so it seems reasonable to me that ur vet said not to. Whether that applies to this one I obviously don’t know but I can see why it might not be best to break it xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the coating just hides the taste - but I guess if you break them the strong taste might prevent simple administration anyway.

Honestly what a PITA Stormogyl is, haven't they got anything else? I've literally never used it in my life and can't say I've any intention to start now. That said, I'm not sure I've ever worked anywhere that stocks it...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Emmasian
> That is funny. Maybe give the other cats a treat and then pop the pill to Teddy and he thinks it is the same.


Oh that's a nasty wicked trick. Fancy thinking you're going to get a treat, then being held in a vice like grip and having a huge pill shoved down your throat


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Oh that's a nasty wicked trick. Fancy thinking you're going to get a treat, then being held in a vice like grip and having a huge pill shoved down your throat


:Hilarious Needs must SB  :Hilarious


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Emmasian - I believe the Stomorgyl 10 is a larger sized tablet than the Stomorgyl 2.

Stomorgyl 10 (at 10 mg) is five times the dose strength of the Stomorgyl 2 (2 mg). So, you could use Stomorgyl 2 for Teddy but you would need to give him 5 smaller tablets instead of one large tablet. If it were me I would probably find that easier. But I'd advise finding out first from the vet (or a pharmacist) what the difference is in actual size of the tablets. There is bound to be some size difference but it's a matter of whether it's enough of a difference to make things easier for you and Teddy.

EDIT : the Stomorgyl 2 may be small enough to hide inside Easypill Cat Putty so he could wolf them down like treats without crunching them.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious Needs must SB  :Hilarious


Oooo, CB!!! I'm shocked:Jawdrop. Shocked!! I tell you. Wouldn't have thought you would play such a nasty trick:Sorry


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Oooo, CB!!! I'm shocked:Jawdrop. Shocked!! I tell you. Wouldn't have thought you would play such a nasty trick:Sorry


I've had to harden up SB :Hilarious Freddy the little fighter plays hell with me with his eye drops so I've had to resort to measures I never usually would've lol xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Does Teddy like treats @Emmasian? When Tilda was on multiple tablets I used to give her a few treats to get her in a treat frenzy then put the tablet down & she'd just swallow it without realising quickly followed by another treat, worked a charm nearly every time.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you tried having a syringe with water in and cat between your knees whilst you are sitting on the floor. Lift his head up and pop pill in and quickly if there is just you squirt some water in to make him swallow. if there are two of you then the other person can quickly squirt the water in.
Archie had two courses of Flagyl and took it with no problem.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The pill putty is in the post currently for Teddy. Iv has very kindly sent on his as his paw is good. I resorted to all my old tricks such as tuna water and cheese to get him taking his meds.

Some meds can't be split as they are enteric coated ie designed to start working once right in .

Hang on there @Emmasian . 
X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Are you absolutely positive he's not "been" in the garden? 

8 days seems a long time with him still eating properly. 

If he hasn't been by tomorrow I think I'd be inclined to take him for a check up as he may need a bit of help to move things along.

When LH was in the hospital and and hadn't been for over a week (during his hairball incident) they did have to help things along.

Has the egg yolk lecithin arrived yet?

Mine has turned up (and the back up bottle too) so I could pop some in the post to tide you over if not?

Little H has been having the egg yolk, yumega and hairball treats daily now and I am convinced they are helping things move nicely - he's every 24 hours and poos lovely - not too soft but no where near as hard as they used to be - even with tons of hair.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@jill3 - the Stomorgyl 10 are big tablets marketed for dogs but have been prescribed for Teddy because he is a large cat (8 kgs) and the dosage is according to the weight of the animal. But a dog (even a small dog) is much easier to pill with a large tablet than a cat is. IME.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Emmasian - I believe the Stomorgyl 10 is a larger sized tablet than the Stomorgyl 2.
> 
> Stomorgyl 10 (at 10 mg) is five times the dose strength of the Stomorgyl 2 (2 mg). So, you could use Stomorgyl 2 for Teddy but you would need to give him 5 smaller tablets instead of one large tablet. If it were me I would probably find that easier. But I'd advise finding out first from the vet (or a pharmacist) what the difference is in actual size of the tablets. There is bound to be some size difference but it's a matter of whether it's enough of a difference to make things easier for you and Teddy.
> 
> EDIT : the Stomorgyl 2 may be small enough to hide inside Easypill Cat Putty so he could wolf them down like treats without crunching them.


Ahh it was Stomorgyl 2 my stray had, they are a normal size - but I do remember the vet giving him a big red pill once that was probably Stomorgyl 10 when he'd been fighting, they must use them for abscesses.

Have you tried tuna & mayo paste or butter or spread cheese on the pill? sometimes it will distract mine enough to give me time to shove it down.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Been decluttering kitchen cupboards with a friend all day so Teddy got loads of company and attention bless him. Think he's knackered as was in his bed when I went to cook his tea. Then I conked out on the sofa!

Re the Stomogyl - we have gone this far so I may as well continue, but at least I know for next time that there are smaller pills available! I can't coordinate hanging onto a struggling massive Maine Coon, holding his mouth shut, stroking his throat and trying to squirt some water down at the same time. I did try the pill gun including water, but I couldn't do it.

No trace of any orders of the RC so I have reordered. Know what you mean @huckybuck and I will have him back to the vet if necessary, maybe ring them tomorrow if he still hasn't been. He's never been outside for a poop except when he had that explosion, so I can't see him starting now to be honest. The egg yolk lecithin hasn't arrived yet, wretched stuff, one hardly knows what to do! I will soeas to vet again tomorrow I think. I am a bit loathe to give more laxative after the Lactulose had such an atomic effect, but agree might have to do something.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is he still bright hungry and active????

If so then hopefully nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes - he rejected his salmon last night, but I think he didn't like it because I was meowed at very assertively first thing and he demolished three cod steaks for brunch, and two each and tea and supper, plus some treats. He's climbed onto me for cuddles and done his party trick where he sort of tries to get on my head, pretending to pull and bite my hair. Other than poopgate (or sans poopgate I suppose) you would not know there was anything wrong.

On we go...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

My 2 don't like salmon, Kalex will have a go, but not keen but Suter won't go anywhere near it. They love other types of fish, so I think salmon is a bit odd.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another one here. Jessie won't touch salmon


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Gosh I can't believe Teddy is still holding onto his poop! Let's all do the poop dance and pray for the poo fairy to work her magic!

Re the pills I have found in the past that hiding them inside a bit of fish or meat sandwich paste works...the paste is quite smelly so masks the scent of anything inside.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Still no poop?!?!? He must be so bunged up. When are you back at the vets with him hun? xxx❤


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Gosh I can't believe Teddy is still holding onto his poop! Let's all do the poop dance and pray for the poo fairy to work her magic!
> 
> Re the pills I have found in the past that hiding them inside a bit of fish or meat sandwich paste works...the paste is quite smelly so masks the scent of anything inside.


Unless of course they lick off the paste n leave the pill, which is what mine did when I tried that. Forced me to learn how to pill them.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It went down in one go this morning, Teddy is such a wonderful brave boy. 

Still no discernible poop though so I have phoned the vet and am awaiting a callback. It's so hard to know what to do as he seems otherwise fine - but then he always did except for when he was having his explosions, and an eight day explosion, if he is still ill, would be rather atomic.

Will see what vet says.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Emmasian said:


> It went down in one go this morning, Teddy is such a wonderful brave boy.
> 
> Still no discernible poop though so I have phoned the vet and am awaiting a callback. It's so hard to know what to do as he seems otherwise fine - but then he always did except for when he was having his explosions, and an eight day explosion, if he is still ill, would be rather atomic.
> 
> Will see what vet says.


is there no chance he's been whilst outside then? Maybe he's a secret pooper!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I hope he used the garden and you did not see, fingers crossed.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not impossible, but he has never done it before and I would be surprised if he's started now to be honest. My instinct is that he hasn't gone yet, but then my instincts are a bit woeful most of the time!

Vet rang back. He said he is not overly worried as Teddy is peeing, not straining, not vomiting, and is very bright in himself. He said to knock the Yudigest down to every other day, and introduce a small amount of regular food to Teddy's cod so he is not on pure protein. If no joy by Wednesday I will take him in to be examined.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

When Oscar had his weirdy poop phase a couple of weeks ago, he would only go in the garden, not in the tray. Teddy might like the feel of soil? Is it worth putting some soil in one of his trays outside and seeing if he will poop in it? Bless you all  so stressful xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a normal poop soon!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just clocking in for poop watch  hope he goes today love and that it will normal and pain free for beautiful boy xxx 

He’s been through So much and has been amazing thru it. You too, Emma xx is ur vet going to re-do a stool sample when the antibiotics have finished love? Obviously he has to go first for that to happen but it would be interesting to see if the C Diff clears once the antibiotics have been completed xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have been reading and waiting to see that the poop fairy has visited and have to say that I wouldn't rule out pooping in the garden at all.
A couple of years ago I took Meeko to the vet as I thought he hadn't pooped for 3 days ,not like him at all.
Vet examined him and didn't feel anything unusual but gave him an enema just to be sure.
We got back to the house and all seemed well no sign of urgency but within seconds of being allowed back out to his run I saw him "assume the position".
I went out to clean up feeling so sorry for him just to find a couple of older poo's close by,after over a year of being out in his run he had decided to poo out there instead of his indoor tray.
He had a tray out in his run for months and never used it always came running in to use the indoor one so I decided to remove it as I had to always cover it up at night to keep it from getting damp.
That was an expensive mistake ,he now has a tray in a covered position out in his run and rarely uses the indoor facilities


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We are all waiting on the next poop instalment, fingers crossed it’s a firm one xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poopgate! Anything Emma? xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Alas no poop this morning However I will do another garden sweep just in case. I just feel like I know I need my bones he hasn't gone if you know what I mean. Very odd bones I just have to know such things.

Anyway The Great Get Teddy Pooping Plan (in a non Painful Way In The Litter) is now underway:










With so many thanks to @LJC675 , @ewelsh and in advance to @bluecordelia and Iv as I'm sure the putty will be here any minute.

Teddy's luncheon is just cooking - Monsieur will be dining upon an hors deouvre of half a pouch of RC Gastro, and an entree of cod with pineapple. Sir will be having a high tea of Cod with Pumpkin a la Cat Chat Aunties.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Inspection panel for The Great Plan:










Datz my big bruv youz messin wiv


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rofl! 
That’s some haul of pooping stuff! Everything crossed that it does the trick hun! xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You do realise we are creating a monster! He will be demanding a crown next. 


Come on Teddy produce a nice firm poop for us all to see


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Best wishes the new foods do the trick


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

D'you know I was convinced I'd ordered Teddy's Royal Canin gastointestinal food but then got muddled and because I was in such a state thought I hadn't so ordered it again. Anyway I was right first time as a second huge box just rocked up. So now I have 192 pouches of the bleedin stuff!!! (Might keep Teddy going for a week lol). Such a twonk. Thank goodness he likes it. Will be much easier when I go back to work if he is weaned onto pouches. I bought him nine bags of assorted fish from Iceland and the freezer is busting.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I also logged on quickly (busy today) for a pooh update! 

Bless you, at least the cat food has a long date on it. 

Hannah


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

So much for 1st class mail! I had hoped you would have received it today x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Damn the postal service! I'm sure it will land tomorrow and it will still be very useful xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Emmasian said:


> D'you know I was convinced I'd ordered Teddy's Royal Canin gastointestinal food but then got muddled and because I was in such a state thought I hadn't so ordered it again. Anyway I was right first time as a second huge box just rocked up. So now I have 192 pouches of the bleedin stuff!!! (Might keep Teddy going for a week lol). Such a twonk. Thank goodness he likes it. Will be much easier when I go back to work if he is weaned onto pouches. I bought him nine bags of assorted fish from Iceland and the freezer is busting.


It will come in handy as when Archie was on it the other two liked it so we ended getting through loads of it. x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just logging on to check for a poop update.
My word that’s a lot of pumpkin for the pumpkin boy.
Let’s hope it gets things moving in the right direction.
I’m glad I’m not the only one that has made an online order mistake, a while ago I placed an order for rat (yep rat not cat lol) litter, it was on offer so I ordered six sacks, well the payment didn’t go through, I checked for an email confirming order, no email, so I re ordered again. I received one email confirming one order.
Well two days later dpd dropped my order off, boxes everywhere!!!
I received 12 large sacks of rat litter!!!! Had to laugh though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww well done to the Cat Chat aunties - that is a heck of a lot of fibre and food lol!!

Still no poo???????

If he was constipated I would have thought he'd be well off colour by now - are you absolutely sure they aren't playing a trick on you between them???


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Just entered kitchen to cook Teddy's tea, and found a large formed, though broken up poop in a tray. Rafa has not been in the kitchen unaccompanied by me, and though it could be Freya as she has been very large and formed recently, she immediately marched in and did her own poop in another tray. Freya came rushing out of the kitchen after a fight with Teddy at what must have been about 3pm but no later. Would she poop again now? Could it be Teddy's? His nether regions are spotless so no clue there. He is ravenous but it's not unusual.

Could it be Teddy?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yay :Shamefullyembarrased 

I feel that Teddy is the guilty party


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Hopefully it was, he sounds like the most likely candidate!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Do you have a pic so we can investigate further  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If Freya doesn't usually do that (i.e. two poops of a good consistency in a day), then the most likely would surely be Teddy? Paws crossed it was him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can you smell the difference between the Pumpkin posse??? Have a whiff?

Or can you examine and see if coloured fur is inside - that might give a clue!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, hair examination is a *great* idea HB!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear Lord you guys are basic! I am not sniffing anything thank you v v much :Vomit however I have "mucked out" and compared to what Freya produced, this did look like it was from a larger bottom. But then Freya can go larger and darker sometimes. 

I am wary because I have been kicked in the face by a red herring litter tray usage once - and this did not look like that did. But then he had not had the Stomagyl then. 

I am open minded and will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Dear Lord you guys are basic! I am not sniffing anything thank you v v much :Vomit however I have "mucked out" and compared to what Freya produced, this did look like it was from a larger bottom. But then Freya can go larger and darker sometimes.
> 
> I am wary because I have been kicked in the face by a red herring litter tray usage once - and this did not look like that did. But then he had not had the Stomagyl then.
> 
> I am open minded and will see what tomorrow brings.


HB wouldn't have chickened out of a very prolonged n thorough investigative sniff! Rofl:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Can’t see Freya doing two poos in that space of time hun! Wouldn’t it be brilliant if it was our Teddy?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping it’s Teddy. 

Cats are creatures of habit so I don’t think Freya would poop twice. 
X


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

It would be weird for a cat to have two good poops within such a short space of time I think! I mean if they had soft stool maybe but...

Tentative Teddy Hope here


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Can you smell the difference between the Pumpkin posse??? Have a whiff?
> 
> Or can you examine and see if coloured fur is inside - that might give a clue!!


I can smell who's done what poo! If I smell it the minute I walk in the door, its 1000% saffi. Very weirdly, when I worked with toddlers I could also usually detect who's poo I could smell.. this is your favourite topic not mine, I am just entertaining it..

Fingers crossed it was teddy! Sounds positive xx


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Do you have a pic so we can investigate further  xx


You and hb could be the poo doctors together, I see you making a great team!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

He MUST be pooping someplace anyway as it sounds like in himself he is 100% fine. If I hadn’t pooped for ten days I would be crying constantly I think!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am the same as you WW - I know which poo belongs to which cat, by the smell and the appearance


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

To veer ever so slightly away from this lovely topic, Teddy was rather keen on his pumpkin, to the point where he was licking it off the spoon! He's had about a heaped teaspoon in with his supper, as he is a big lad. He also had what I am really hoping was his last Stomogyl, though I guess time will tell. I am loathe to challenge fate on anything. We have got it down quite well now, and I have learned to get it as far back in his mouth as possible. Teddy being so brave and wonderful makes all the difference of course.

See you for Poopwatch tomorrow guys. Over and out for now xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> To veer ever so slightly away from this lovely topic, Teddy was rather keen on his pumpkin, to the point where he was licking it off the spoon! He's had about a heaped teaspoon in with his supper, as he is a big lad. He also had what I am really hoping was his last Stomogyl, though I guess time will tell. I am loathe to challenge fate on anything. We have got it down quite well now, and I have learned to get it as far back in his mouth as possible. Teddy being so brave and wonderful makes all the difference of course.
> 
> See you for Poopwatch tomorrow guys. Over and out for now xx


Well done love - your perseverance has been paid off. You did a brilliant job of medicating him love - it isn't easy at all but you stuck with it and hopefully that's the last of them bullet meds for him now xx

I take my hat off to you for getting them down him and completing the course. That's the most important thing with ABs - making sure u finish them all and that you have  xx

Above that though, You have got both yourself and Teddy through this horrendous time. You are stronger than you think (or perhaps it's like me and stronger than you feel sometimes). Weeks down the road love and you are still giving it all you got to get Teddy better. He's a lucky boy to have you as his mummy, as are the others ❤

Goodnight Em, sleep well ❤ Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> To veer ever so slightly away from this lovely topic, Teddy was rather keen on his pumpkin, to the point where he was licking it off the spoon! He's had about a heaped teaspoon in with his supper, as he is a big lad. He also had what I am really hoping was his last Stomogyl, though I guess time will tell. I am loathe to challenge fate on anything. We have got it down quite well now, and I have learned to get it as far back in his mouth as possible. Teddy being so brave and wonderful makes all the difference of course.
> 
> See you for Poopwatch tomorrow guys. Over and out for now xx


Oh Teddy you've been so very good taking all of them huge tablets for your mamma.
Let's hope they have worked & you won't need any more.
Good boy eating your pumpkin. It's great that Teddy likes it, so much easier when they like the food that's good for them.
Now hopefully some sleep for you Emma, then in the morning back to poop watch xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No wonder I love coming on to cat chat 

I laughed and laughed at HB asking for a dissection of Teddy's poop moreso @Emmasian responce :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

It must be Teddy's poop, if it was, we might be in for another long wait for the next poop instalment

I am waiting with baited breath for today's episode :Watching


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Eagerly waiting here!!!! Lol!  xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No further poop as we speak, however I am edging more gastro food and pumpkin into Teddy's diet. He didn't finish his tuna from last night (Rafa scoffed it delightedly) so am trying him with basa fillets again.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Again popped on for a poop update!!!

Humm.... who's poop could it be... I hope Teddy!

Hannah


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Following with interest. I have not noticed an individual aroma to poo. Maybe it is like wine tasters, some people are super tasters and some super smellers. I fail on both counts.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

When I had 4 elderly cats, I could tell more by the look of the poop


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Or can you examine and see if coloured fur is inside - that might give a clue!!


Don't you need to wash and dry the fur to see the colour?..... second thoughts don't answer that


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Don't you need to wash and dry the fur to see the colour?..... second thoughts don't answer that


No lol - I can always tell if it's brown or grey just by dissecting and the aroma usually narrows it down to each individual.

Grace does HUMUNGOUS HUMAN sized ones which have a distinct aroma (brown hair), Little H's follow in size but slightly less smelly (brown hair), Huck next in size and only a whiff (grey hair) and Holly's tiny no smell (grey hair)..

EASY!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> No lol - I can always tell if it's brown or grey just by dissecting and the aroma usually narrows it down to each individual.
> 
> Grace does HUMUNGOUS HUMAN sized ones which have a distinct aroma (brown hair), Little H's follow in size but slightly less smelly (brown hair), Huck next in size and only a whiff (grey hair) and Holly's tiny no smell (grey hair)..
> 
> EASY!!!!


Do the Huckybucks all eat different food for such variation in poop, HB? Just wondering...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> No lol - I can always tell if it's brown or grey just by dissecting and the aroma usually narrows it down to each individual.
> 
> Grace does HUMUNGOUS HUMAN sized ones which have a distinct aroma (brown hair), Little H's follow in size but slightly less smelly (brown hair), Huck next in size and only a whiff (grey hair) and Holly's tiny no smell (grey hair)..
> 
> EASY!!!!


I so wish I could enlarge this quote and frame it  then the next time my husband tells me I'm over the top with my cats, I can produce this :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do the Huckybucks all eat different food for such variation in poop, HB? Just wondering...


No - this is what's so weird!!

Little H is the only one who eats diff wet food (he has canagan, encore and applaws)

The rest (Grace, Huck and Holly) all eat the same rubbish wet food - felix, Whiskas, Sheba, gourmet.

This is a result of personal choice as all food is available to all in the form of an all you can eat all day buffet....

They all eat a teaspoonful of good dry each evening and hairball treats.

The two youngsters (Grace and LH) are the largest in size and that sort of translates to poo size except LH is bigger than Grace yet she has the most almighty poos!!

Huck I'd say eats the most food of all of them yet his poos are 3rd down in size! Oddly he's not treat motivated (though he does love hairball ones) Grace is obsessed by food, treats etc and will snack more and try to steal crisps etc.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> I so wish I could enlarge this quote and frame it  then the next time my husband tells me I'm over the top with my cats, I can produce this :Hilarious:Hilarious


What about if I add photos to the quote - that might help :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Emmasian has the parcel arrived?
I have 3 left out of an opened bag if not x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> What about if I add photos to the quote - that might help :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


(Snaps fingers) That's it! I had this niggling feeling something was missing from your post!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@SbanR oh please don't encourage her :Yuck


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Citruspips said:


> @SbanR oh please don't encourage her :Yuck


Well, the evidence shows that @huckybuck was flagging and needs a bit of a gee-up!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Clocking in!!!! Any poop??? Hope everyone Ok! xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No poop so far today:Banghead:Banghead Teddy is bright, meowy, I am letting him into the lounge from the garden to be with us and he jumps into my arms demanding cuddles as always. He is yomping his RC Gastrointestinal mixed with Cc Auntie's pumpkin and fish. I don't know what to do with him!

As we don't know for sure if Tuesday's poop was Teddy's, if nothing by tomorrow I will go back to the vet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If he hadn’t been poo ing all this time I’m certain he’d be really off colour by now.
Glad to hear he’s bright and hungry and no explosions xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> No poop so far today:Banghead:Banghead Teddy is bright, meowy, I am letting him into the lounge from the garden to be with us and he jumps into my arms demanding cuddles as always. He is yomping his RC Gastrointestinal mixed with Cc Auntie's pumpkin and fish. I don't know what to do with him!
> 
> As we don't know for sure if Tuesday's poop was Teddy's, if nothing by tomorrow I will go back to the vet.


If only we knew for sure that tuesdays poop was definitely Teddy's.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> If he hadn't been poo ing all this time I'm certain he'd be really off colour by now.
> Glad to hear he's bright and hungry and no explosions xx


I agree hun! I just can't imagine him going that long without a poop.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If Teddy had not pooed by now his abdomen would feel hard and very full and rounded. If it is squashy then he has "been"


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Good point I will give him a squeeze when I settle him for the night. I have gently poked his tummy before and thought it was ok but what do I know.

The egg yolk lecithin finally came so he had half a capsule over his tea - is that right?

So sorry @bluecordelia but no sign of the pill putty yet. Stupid post, there has probably been a delay.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I started with half Em but quickly moved to 1 capsule - hope he likes it - LH eats it as in in a bowl lol so can’t be too bad.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That sounds like plenty of egg yolk lecithin to start with. Be cautious with it, even a small amount of it gave one of my cats diarrhoea. (he does have IBD though, unlike your Teddy). You may find Teddy's bowel is fine now he has had the ABs.

He has not pooed much on the fish diet because it is pure protein (so not much waste produced) and because it contains no fibre. Now you have him on pumpkin (fibre) and are introducing the RC Gastro food (more fibre) his BM's should start to be more frequent.


EDIT: oops, cross-posted with you HB


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Perhaps I should start the egg yolk lecithin every other day to start with as he is having pumpkin once a day, 1ml of fresh pineapple morning and night, half a sachet of Yudigest every other day, plus increasing amounts of the RC gastro. This is getting bonkers. He eats better than anyone I know!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Any "present" yet @Emmasian ?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

How's the poop/non-poop monster


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Any "present" yet @Emmasian ?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Perhaps I should start the egg yolk lecithin every other day to start with as he is having pumpkin once a day, 1ml of fresh pineapple morning and night, half a sachet of Yudigest every other day, plus increasing amounts of the RC gastro. This is getting bonkers. He eats better than anyone I know!


I would bring the vet up to date today hun. He may want to see him again just to palpate his tummy. Was so hoping he had been! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't see how he hasn't been to the loo, if he's bright and cheery it would be unusual wouldn't it for him to not feel unwell after this amount of time? At the very least the stool in his bowel would absorb the water in his body and he'd start to show signs of dehydration, wouldn't he? Cats must be like humans in that respect, after all we are all mammals. Emma, does his anus look bulgy? When Oscar needs a poop (he's generally around every 36 hours, give or take!), his anus is definitely bulgy and there's a noticeable difference. 

You pity my poor ladies don't you? You can imagine the questions I ask them


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sure he’d be uncomfortable & hunching by now if he was clogged up. He just might need to build up enough waste to poo now he’s not on just protein.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

There was a three quarters hidden poop in one of the trays this morning!!! I am 99.99999% sure it's Teddy as I have been obsessive checking the trays since Tuesday and they were definitely empty when I settled him for the night. I know Rafa shot straight out into the garden and I shut the back door after him, letting him in through the patio window. Freya made an utter nuisance of herself marching up and down bellowing bossily, but I'm sure she didn't poop. I then shut her out of the kitchen leaving Teddy alone.

It must be Teddy, and it looked alot like Tuesday's poop so I am profoundly hoping that was him too. I am not yet confident enough to say he is fully better - I won't be for a while yet - but it looks good.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yay! Well done Teddy. A special treat to celebrate:Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> There was a three quarters hidden poop in one of the trays this morning!!! I am 99.99999% sure it's Teddy as I have been obsessive checking the trays since Tuesday and they were definitely empty when I settled him for the night. I know Rafa shot straight out into the garden and I shut the back door after him, letting him in through the patio window. Freya made an utter nuisance of herself marching up and down bellowing bossily, but I'm sure she didn't poop. I then shut her out of the kitchen leaving Teddy alone.
> 
> It must be Teddy, and it looked alot like Tuesday's poop so I am profoundly hoping that was him too. I am not yet confident enough to say he is fully better - I won't be for a while yet - but it looks good.


Oh Wow! It is sounding very! Very positive hun!!!! Yay!!!! :Kiss:Joyfulxxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't see how he hasn't been to the loo, if he's bright and cheery it would be unusual wouldn't it for him to not feel unwell after this amount of time? At the very least the stool in his bowel would absorb the water in his body and he'd start to show signs of dehydration, wouldn't he? Cats must be like humans in that respect, after all we are all mammals. Emma, does his anus look bulgy? When Oscar needs a poop (he's generally around every 36 hours, give or take!), his anus is definitely bulgy and there's a noticeable difference.
> 
> You pity my poor ladies don't you? You can imagine the questions I ask them


I'm sure I can smell when Joey needs a poop. He wanders around with his tail held so high and puts his bum in my face a lot. I tell him, "Joey; you smell like bum!" when he needs a poo and usually he goes not long after.

Edited to add: Joey is now going for a poo.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Yay for poop!!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Whew


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have never waited so eagerly for a poo before!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Go Teddy :Mooning!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo hoo for poo!!

That’s such good news!! 

Was it still hard or was it a good consistency????

If still hard I’d do the egg yolk daily but if it seemed ok then every other day.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah! I'm hoping too that it was a good consistency :- firm and formed.  Well done Teddy!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Yay well done Teddy, that is such great news  x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Had an awful dream that Teddy went to the loo and his intestines came out in a pile. It was horrid and I'm coming online for a bit to calm down.

The consistency was large and well formed - hard to say how dry it was originally as the litter had dried it out alot with him burying it. We are still at the start of what I am hoping is his recovery, so I'm going to keep going with pumpkin with breakfast, 1ml pineapple with breakfast and supper, half sachet youdigest every other day, half an egg yolk lecithin every other day, and keep building up the RC gastro with his fish.

I do hope he continues in this vein. Thanks for everyone's support xxx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no sorry about your horrible dream, how rubbish. Hopefully you feel a bit better now that you can give him a good old smooshy cuddle.

So hope that he's at last on the road to recovery.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I cautiously let him in the lounge tonight and he cuddled me till my arms ached! He's so furry with his winter coat coming in plus all the posh food, oooh he's gorgeous!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw that's so lovely, I can just imagine how good that must have felt


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's an awful dream to have @Emmasian , I'm glad @LJC675 was awake to chat with you. Hope you've finally got a "formula" for Teddy that will help him recover


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Awful dream though  but good news other then that, really happy to see xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last..... hip hip hooray Teddy pooped today! 


Sorry about your dream, you have had an awfully stressful time x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news! Nice regular poos from now on Teddy! What an awful dream! Hope you managed to get a bit more sleep! xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's fabulous news about the poo! 

Sorry about your horrid dream though  you have been under so much stress with all this.

It must be lovely to be able to have him back in the lounge for a cuddle though.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

As awful as the dream was I think in a way it may be a sign of good things, like your subconscious is starting to accept recovery is happening now and it’s only in your dreams your fears manifest rather than all over your kitchen! Hopefully


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

So sorry my parcel didn’t come through. I told the post mistress today. 

If you need the others let me know . 
I hope whoever got it if the parcel was intercepted was sorely disappointed .


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Unfortunately came down to one small poop in the litter, a much larger one on the microwave, and when I opened the door Teddy bolted through it and ran through the house pooping as he went. Absolutely no difference to August other than - even worse - I think he also threw up as there was white fish on the carpet which can only be from last night's supper. He seemed very low in himself, and though he has cheered up a bit, doesn't seem interested in food for the first time.

Phoned the vet and my usual guy is not in till Wednesday. I have booked a provisional appointment for tomorrow with the locum but I really need to speak to Rob about whether we progress with the X Ray now as Teddy is obviously still having the painful internal spasms. 

The poop was well formed and firm to soft, and at least one of them had lots of hair in it.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

He is still on the same type/flavour of food?

Is his medication now over?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes and yes. I've been slowly introducing RC gastrointestinal but it is not that causing him to bolt in pain - it's been going on since August. I think it must be a blockage.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry. So upsetting for both of you


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Yes and yes. I've been slowly introducing RC gastrointestinal but it is not that causing him to bolt in pain - it's been going on since August. I think it must be a blockage.


This is frustrating for me, I can't imagine how frustrating it is for you.

Pain can cause cats to bolt and poo, could the source of pain be elsewhere?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry, it must be so disappointing for you as it looked like he was getting better.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no @Emmasian, how disappointing for you.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry how disappointing, frustrating and upsetting for you.

Hannah


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Emma  I don't know what to say except I'm gutted for you and Teddy Lambkin  Paws crossed he can get his X-ray done quickly and you finally get some answers.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Poor boy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh hun that’s really disappointing! 
Yes love I think it’s time foran X-ray if that doesn’t show anything then an
Ultra sound. It might be worth seeing the other vet to get a second opinion he will be able to see his notes with his past history. Certainly wouldn’t leave it until Wednesday. 
So sorry sweetie at this setback.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, sorry to hear this Emma, just when there was a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Perhaps he needs a longer course of meds.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

QOTN said:


> Perhaps he needs a longer course of meds.


Wondering this too - and or if the meds are quite right for the bacteria they found.

Gutted as he's been doing so well. How long since he stopped taking the ABs?

I'm really not sure an X-ray is going to be enough to show up any blockage other than foreign object or faeces. Mind you the pumpkin, egg yolk etc should be helping him cope with hair a bit better.

Random but any chance he could be getting access to eat or chew stuff he shouldn't - flowers, plants, food from bin or left on a plate etc etc? It just seems to have come so out of the blue again...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I wonder if the meds had partial action against the cryptosporidium symptoms but not full. We found this with Joey as the metronidazole helped the bowel but didn’t really fully treat his infection. Joey had a month course of a specific antibiotic so I got the impression it really needed a long long course.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SuboJvR said:


> I wonder if the meds had partial action against the cryptosporidium symptoms but not full. We found this with Joey as the metronidazole helped the bowel but didn't really fully treat his infection. Joey had a month course of a specific antibiotic so I got the impression it really needed a long long course.


Thinking this as it can take quite a while to treat. Also are the ABs specific to cryptosporidium

Wondering if it would be worth getting stool samples again ASAP to resubmit just for the 2 tests (rather than full spectrum) should be cheaper and would tell if the bacteria and parasites still exist


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did the other results all come back negative - giardia etc


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think seeing a locum could work out well, a fresh pair of eyes is always valuable, if Bronn was still ill like Teddy i would have either expected a specialist referral by now, or I would seek a second opinion. 

Our last cat spent weeks being investigated for breathing problems and wasn’t getting any better, we saw a different vet for one of her appointments who diagnosed something completely different, he was right and she was better very quickly. It was the same surgery, they felt so bad we were refunded for the wrong treatment she had received. 

As she was a persian the first vet hadn’t look past the fact that narrow nasal passages are problematic.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The ABs were specific to clostridium but not cryptosporidium. I told him what Joey had been on for Cryptosporidium and he agreed and said that would be his go to AB for that if we decide to treat it. However it is unusual for a cat with a robust immune system to display symptoms as usually they manage cryptosporidium themselves unless they are tiny like joey was.

Yes the stool tests tested for tonnes of things all negative other than cryptosporidium and clostridium.

He hasn't got access to anything he hasn't always had access to and that the other cats have access to. I don't know if anything environmental could be contributing, I just don't know.

I will keep the appointment tomorrow as he is not interested in eating today, plus he had vomited. He is far from listless but is not as bright as usual. He won't come in for tea, just wants to sit in the garden despite the stormy weather.

To be fair to my vet, he has only been treating this since Sept 22nd as I thoitho it was just a bug and then saw that other vet on 18th September. As the Prednisalone takes a week, and the Stomagyl takes a week, plus we had to wait for blood and stool results, I don't think he could have gone much quicker - unless he had done the X ray ten days ago - but then we thought better to try ABs if there is a chance rather than risk the GA.

I think there is a blockage but then I'm usually wrong.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh Em. I’m so sorry :,-(

I don’t know if I’m talking complete and utter crap here but how about for now until u have a firm diagnosis, I think it could be worth trying not to give him anything other than the ABs. Anything else like to make him go, pineapple, eggs etc, perhaps it would be best to cut everything like that out and take it back to scratch and then seeing how it goes xx 

At least then u have a blank canvas and only have to factor in anything the vet tells you. 

If for instance (this is purely an example) but say he was diagnosed with having chronic constipation or IBD then look at adding in things to treat that. Rather than trying things before a diagnosis has been made as it could possibly be either aggregating symptoms or possible ever making no difference whatsoever.

It could be worth a longer dose like QOTN said. Or even the other ABs xx

I’m so gutted for you. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Been trying to persuade Teddy to eat all day. He didn't want his RC Gastro which he's been loving all week, nor did he want basa fillets which he has also been eating big bowls of with relish. He showed some interest in the chicken I was cooking for my own tea, so I cut some up really small for him and he ate a little bit but barely a saucer full. I cooked him his own chicken breast for supper, cut it up, and soaked it in warm boiled water so it was moist, and offered it to him. It was almost like he didn't know what it was for - he would pick up pieces then drop them again. It's really strange. Rafa was being a nasty little nuisance trying to snatch Teddy's chicken when he dropped it, so I thought we would be better leaving Teddy to eat in peace. Besides I'm exhausted.

Something just feels really wrong. Will see what vet says.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Been trying to persuade Teddy to eat all day. He didn't want his RC Gastro which he's been loving all week, nor did he want basa fillets which he has also been eating big bowls of with relish. He showed some interest in the chicken I was cooking for my own tea, so I cut some up really small for him and he ate a little bit but barely a saucer full. I cooked him his own chicken breast for supper, cut it up, and soaked it in warm boiled water so it was moist, and offered it to him. It was almost like he didn't know what it was for - he would pick up pieces then drop them again. It's really strange. Rafa was being a nasty little nuisance trying to snatch Teddy's chicken when he dropped it, so I thought we would be better leaving Teddy to eat in peace. Besides I'm exhausted.
> 
> Something just feels really wrong. Will see what vet says.


I have to be honest love, I think you're gut instinct is probably right. I think you know Teddy better than anyone xx you have tried all ways with him to manage his symptoms at home and it hasn't resolved his problem. I think further investigation is very reasonable now xx

I don't even know what to suggest love but I wish more than anything it would be better for the two of you. Back to the vets to look a bit deeper now love I think xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning @Emmasian just wanted to say I hope it all goes well today. I am just so sad for you all that it's still going on - but maybe a new pair of eyes will think of something different as a cause. Sorry the little chap isn't feeling quite so bright at the moment too. Let us know how you get on when you've got half a minute xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How worrying that Teddy has now lost his appetite. Hope you manage to persuade him to have more to eat n drink today n tomorrow's vet appointment brings a fresh look at how to progress with getting him well again.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Emma, just catching up, I had hoped to read that he was back to himself, it was going on so well for a couple of days.
I’m so sorry to hear Teddy is so unwell & now not eating. Poor Teddy & poor you, you’ve both been through so much for a while now, it really hasn’t been a nice time 
I hope the vets appointment goes well today, please update us later on how it goes.
Thinking of you both, sending healing vibes to Teddy & a hug for you xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma good luck at the vets today hun. Everything crossed there will be options to try whether it be xrays or meds! xxx❤xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Not really very impressed. She said to put him on a hypoallergenic diet of hydrolysed protein for eight weeks and see what happens. Eg Hills z/d. Not the RC I have just forked out for. I said I'm not happy with that as he is locked in the kitchen and garden and it's no life for him. She said do a referral for further tests then but it will cost, is he insured. Like I dont know that. She went against Rob and said ultrasound is better than X ray but probably won't show anything, maybe endoscopy. 

Frankly she spent more time saying she couldn't understand me, telling me she had a bad cold, and telling me that she was coeliac and gets gut spasms too.

Walked out into reception and burst into tears. I suppose at least I know he's ok for today, he has regained 400g of the 500 he:s lost, and I have said I want a referral to Ellie Mardell.

I might feel better later, but it is so frustrating.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Not really very impressed. She said to put him on a hypoallergenic diet of hydrolysed protein for eight weeks and see what happens. Eg Hills z/d. Not the RC I have just forked out for. I said I'm not happy with that as he is locked in the kitchen and garden and it's no life for him. She said do a referral for further tests then but it will cost, is he insured. Like I dont know that. She went against Rob and said ultrasound is better than X ray but probably won't show anything, maybe endoscopy.
> 
> Frankly she spent more time saying she couldn't understand me, telling me she had a bad cold, and telling me that she was coeliac and gets gut spasms too.
> 
> ...


Oh love! That sounds like a waste of time I would have burst into tears too. So no other or repeat meds given today? You could go on like this for months it's not fair on you, Teddy or the other cats. 
Get that referral lovi! 
So sorry it was a stressful wasted trip. 
 Get sat down and rest for a bit. xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

The fact that he has gained some weight back is good.

She is correct regarding the ultrasound, it can show a mass in detail, where as an x-ray will not provide anywhere near the same level of detail and would require more detailed scanning anyway, so paying for an x-ray would be a waste of money and time.

Have you been given a time frame for the referral?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you didn't get the answers you needed today Emma, it's so frustrating when you feel the vets aren't listening.

My advise if you do decide on a second opinion is to look at Cranmore up at Chestergates. They are more expensive but as they are effectively attached to the referral hospital they may be more open to the X-rays/ultrasound that you want. They also have the experts on hand so to speak for advise if they need it.

Have a think and have a cry if you need it but if the vet practice at the minute overall isn't giving you what you need do you need to go elsewhere? If one vet is brilliant but you don't have confidence in locums or reception staff I am not sure that is helpful.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> The fact that he has gained some weight back is good.
> 
> She is correct regarding the ultrasound, it can show a mass in detail, where as an x-ray will not provide anywhere near the same level of detail and would require more detailed scanning anyway, so paying for an x-ray would be a waste of money and time.
> 
> Have you been given a time frame for the referral?


I totally agree an X-ray won't be any good unless they were looking for a foreign body. Hopefully Emma can get that referral appointment quickly.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

She gave me some Famotidine as he'd been sick yesterday (but she thinks this could be a red herring and related to his gut issues as she is coeliac and that's what happens to her). I asked about further medication in terms of the Cryptosporidium and Clostridium, but she seemed to almost dismiss those test results as more red herrings. She started saying it's unlikely to be coronavirus again as it's usually asymptomatic in adult cats - I pointed out that he had tested negative and the symptoms were totally different anyway - she said just because he tested negative doesn't mean he doesn't have it. The referral will probably have to wait till Wed when Rob is back as she doesn't know how to do it, or even if we can refer to Ellie Mardell as her company has this model where she comes to the practice. She was on about Liverpool University as that's the "only place round here she knows". But Chestergates is on the doorstep so why trek miles to Liverpool.

Sorry I am grouchy as hell now. Got a friend coming in a bit so will calm down. I just want answers.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

When they say Liverpool Uni they mean Leahurst that is just down the road.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

What a frustrating visit that must have been, I would feel the same. There's plenty of people here with sound advise, I think I would try and get a vet appointment early next week with a specific vet I trusted or had been recommended. 

For now just try and take a breath... Or a good cry and a rant...

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> She gave me some Famotidine as he'd been sick yesterday (but she thinks this could be a red herring and related to his gut issues as she is coeliac and that's what happens to her). I asked about further medication in terms of the Cryptosporidium and Clostridium, but she seemed to almost dismiss those test results as more red herrings. She started saying it's unlikely to be coronavirus again as it's usually asymptomatic in adult cats - I pointed out that he had tested negative and the symptoms were totally different anyway - she said just because he tested negative doesn't mean he doesn't have it. The referral will probably have to wait till Wed when Rob is back as she doesn't know how to do it, or even if we can refer to Ellie Mardell as her company has this model where she comes to the practice. She was on about Liverpool University as that's the "only place round here she knows". But Chestergates is on the doorstep so why trek miles to Liverpool.
> 
> Sorry I am grouchy as hell now. Got a friend coming in a bit so will calm down. I just want answers.


Of course you want answers hun this has gone on too long now. It's great that Teddy has put back on a bit of weight and you don't want him going down hill again. 
Try to relax with your friend for a bit hun. xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Feel a bit better as we have been on a cupboard cleaning rampage in the kitchen so Teddy got lots of attention and acted as official clerk of works. He has been very bright and has eaten his poached chicken which is an improvement on yesterday.

I am glad I went today because he was sick and not eating yesterday, and for all I knew he might have had some obvious deterioration that required vet attention. It seems he doesn't so that is good for now. 

Tomorrow I will speak to the insurance as they never did come back to me, and ask what their process is on referrals and whether that needs pre authorisation. Can't do much more for now.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Interestingly I have just seen Teddy pawing the soil in the garden in the same spot where Rafa favours going to the loo. Wondering if he has gone outside to toilet on occasion, though on closer inspection I couldn't see any particular droppings.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry Teddy has had a blip 
I hope next week gives you more answers x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping the new week is better and things are finally clear.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm inclined to agree regarding the ultrasound, which is more likely to be useful than X-ray (unless, as has been states, we are looking at a blockage - but I honestly don't know how likely that is in a cat who has been eating well, vomiting infrequently and been passing at least some normal stools).

I'm inclined to agree about the faecal test results, which ARE frequently red herrings. I wrote a bit about the problems with faecal tests in another thread - I think they're a good thing to do but we have to be so careful about interpreting results and not get bogged down with what a piece of paper is saying:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...ackle-with-diet.502489/page-2#post-1065299756

I would have suggested some paracetamol for the cold, but think it may be a red herring...

The metronidazole may have worked for one or a combination of four reasons:
1. It genuinely treated a bacterial or protozoal infection that was there.
2. It altered the flora in the bowel in such a way to be beneficial to whatever is going on in there.
3. Its immunomodulatory and anti-inflammatory properties reduced some bowel inflammation.
4. It was a coincidence and he improved regardless.

It can be difficult to know which of the above is the case. We should keep an open mind.

If this was my cat, I'd be doing the following:

1. Running blood tests including cobalamin, folate and TLI assays.

2. Scheduling an ultrasound of the bowel - in my case I'd get someone good at scanning to do it, possible at referral level depending on who was available, as I'm not great at scanning. I would take an X-ray if my cat was sedated for the scan (as they frequently are for good-quality scans), but I personally wouldn't sedate or anaesthetise for an X-ray without doing a scan as well, if that makes sense.

3. If I'd had a previous response to metronidazole, I'd probably restart a longer course. I might give a vitamin B12 injection for luck, after taking the bloods to check cobalamin levels.

4. I'd be trying some kind of elimination diet. The principle behind z/d is sound enough - it's hypoallergenic to the hilt, though not perfect - but not always helpful in practice as some cats find the palatability poor. I might be inclined to go with a single NOVEL protein and cut out everything else. I realise this isn't easy with more than one cat, however.

5. My next move would depend on blood and scan results. I might go for gut biopsies or maybe revisit further faecal panels, or might just give it longer on metronidazole and the novel protein diet.

With the duration of time this has been going on for, I'd be starting to think along IBD lines and that ilk.

Do pursue that referral if you need to. I would be very surprised if Ellie can't help, but if not you do have either Chestergates or Liverpool close by. There is North West surgeons as well.

I can understand why a vet might recommend referral centre A over B. Maybe they've had no experience of B, or maybe prefer to work with A. If they are new to the area, they might not be fully aware of exactly who is around and what they're like - I have this problem when I work in a new part of the country. Ultimately it's your decision though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks very much for such a comprehensive response @Ceiling Kitty I will put everything together and perhaps ask for the referral then sit down with both vets to plan the next stage.

What I know is that I want further investigation done so perhaps both the scan and X Ray rather than one or the other if he is sedated or under GA anyway.

Can I ask re the novel protein idea - is that where I get something totally new like kangaroo (I have heard forum members mention) and just feed him that? For how long?

Thanks


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I usually defer to @chillminx when it comes to these, I wonder if she can help?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am really glad he’s eating again today and is brighter. 

The vet you saw has really annoyed me!!! She sounded more concerned about her health than poor teddy’s and why on earth would you start comparing your symptoms to the cats when you aren’t even sure what’s wrong. Ridiculous! 

I would be starting afresh at a diff vet (Kim’s one sounds fab) and would print off Ceiling Kitty’s info to show them and say that is the course of action you want to follow. 

I’d try to get some more metronidazole and give him the B12 inj whilst you are waiting for ultrasound and x Ray - we have a mobile scanner who comes once a week to our vets and is very good.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Emma just checking in love xxx still thinking of you and Teddy. Sorry to read the vet visit wasn’t very productive for you today. It’s no wonder you got upset love, you have been to hell and back lately and still only a teeny tiny bit further forward xx 

I keep my fingers crossed for you both that some answers come your way very soon xx take care love. Here if there’s anything I can help with xxxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Awww poor Teddy 

I understand it must have been very frustrating for the new vet to broach things the way she did but I wonder if by recounting her experiences she is almost trying to prepare you for a chronic diagnosis like IBD? Not the best way to do it giv8ng you a life history obviously!

Also was she the locum.. if so she may be recommending ultrasound without any preconceptions about what can be offered in house easily, as ultrasound is a bit more specialist as per CK’s comments. It may be the best diagnostic tool but perhaps not one they can do in house so suggesting x Ray first...? Just a theory!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I don’t know what to say as all this way above my head, I wish I lived closer so could come along to the vets visit for moral support and try to look as if I understand.


Hugs to you & Teddy xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Soooo frustrating for you, I can't add any advice, only sending more get well soon Teddy wishes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping Teddy is ok love? Any more poo?
Have you chased up the insurance yet? 
Hugs! xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Emmasian - I am happy to help advise with an elimination diet, if you were to decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

more  for you and Teddy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Poor Teddy.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks so much everybody. Teddy is chirpy this morning, ate his breakfast and Freya's supper from what I can tell as she insisted on staying in the kitchen with him overnight and I was too tired to argue with her. There was poop in the tray, though I don't know from whom, but none in dodgy places, which is good as I am tending to associate that with pain on Teddy's part.

Thanks @chillminx I am very likely to go down the elimination diet route at some point, but I just want to get my plan of action for now sorted with my vet and hopefully Ellie Mardell or another specialist. I am not too concerned re the piles of RC gastro I have bought as the other cats can't get enough of it and they can eat it for a bit if needs be.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No problems Emma. Whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Just catching up with this thread and I'm so sorry to hear that Teddy had another poo episode, how disappointing for you after everything seemed to be on the up 

It does sounds like a referral and ultrasound are the way to go now, I hope you can get it all sorted with the insurence as that's another stress you don't need!

Sending you all big hugs xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning Emma, just wondering how Teddy is?
Have you spoken to your normal vet regarding next treatment/ scans?
Hoping you, Teddy & the other pusskins have had a good night xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any news!? Thinking of you Emma and Teddy. Keeping everything crossed still! 
Hugs! xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Adding to well wishing thoughts, 
Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Guys. Bit of an update on Teddy. Since Saturday he has been bright, cheerful, hungry, bossy and cuddly. He looks great and his winter coat has come in all shiny. Unfortunately I have had two poops on the counter and the microwave, but they have been in one spot rather than trailed about, and have been really quite healthy looking. This kind of follows the pattern of him having a spasm then it taking him a while to trust the litter tray again.

I have had a long chat with my usual vet today about whether we progress with referral/scans/X Ray/endoscopy. As following the ABs Teddy only had one spasm in two weeks and is otherwise doing really well, I am opting to monitor him for a bit longer. When he did have the spasm on Saturday, despite racing around the house, he did only produce one stool which was full of hair, which could have made it hard to pass - this could indicate the various methods of trying to shift the hair inside him are working. Plus of course he is virtually back up to his heaviest weight.

I may well be back on here within the next few days saying no it's no good, he needs the scans, but I have to balance the risk of the GA with what appears to be such an otherwise currently bright cat. I might be wrong, and I'm sorry if my vacillating is annoying people, but I just need to try and do my best for my boy.

(Interestingly, without me saying anything, my regular vet said they'd had alot of complaints about the woman I saw on Sunday, and sort of apologised - not sure they will use her again. I think the nurses must have said something about me being upset).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think your being very sensible as Teddy is obviously having a good patch or is coming back to his normal gorgeous self.

Fingers crossed for more hairy poop xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad he seems brighter. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased he’s doing ok. 

Have you got into a routine with the pumpkin yumega and egg yolk now? 

Do you think they could be helping his system pass the hair a bit quicker without causing dire rear?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a possibility that it's all helping. Yes he's currently having the YuDigest and Egg yolk lecithin every other day for now, pumpkin in one meal per day, plus pineapple juice. Of course we don't know for sure that the primary cause of all this is hair in the gut, but as he is passing alot of hair anyway these things will probably do him good.

The vet mentioned something called Katalax which is used for hairballs but is not a laxative apparently. I looked it up and it mentioned white soft paraffin, malt paste and cod liver oil. Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> It's a possibility that it's all helping. Yes he's currently having the YuDigest and Egg yolk lecithin every other day for now, pumpkin in one meal per day, plus pineapple juice. Of course we don't know for sure that the primary cause of all this is hair in the gut, but as he is passing alot of hair anyway these things will probably do him good.
> 
> The vet mentioned something called Katalax which is used for hairballs but is not a laxative apparently. I looked it up and it mentioned white soft paraffin, malt paste and cod liver oil. Has anyone heard of it?


I think sticking with the natural supplements if no adverse effects is the way to go for now.

I've tried katalax but not a fan. Not sure I like to use paraffin unless I think we have a blockage. Mine won't touch katalax so it would have to be forced. It goes everywhere lol!! I would use it on these occasions though.

I think @oliviarussian uses it for Rosso when she thinks he has a hairball.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> It's a possibility that it's all helping. Yes he's currently having the YuDigest and Egg yolk lecithin every other day for now, pumpkin in one meal per day, plus pineapple juice. Of course we don't know for sure that the primary cause of all this is hair in the gut, but as he is passing alot of hair anyway these things will probably do him good.
> 
> The vet mentioned something called Katalax which is used for hairballs but is not a laxative apparently. I looked it up and it mentioned white soft paraffin, malt paste and cod liver oil. Has anyone heard of it?


I'd stick to what you are giving Teddy for now hun he seems to be improving. xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes you know your boy best! Don’t be apologising to us here at all, remember everyone is only giving advice out of a place of trying to be helpful. We only have our experience to guide us, our experience of our circumstance with our cats. Teddy is your boy, you know him best and we are all 100% behind you every step of the way!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I totally missed your Teddy update, glad things are improving a little - at least it’s not been squishy poop up the curtains again. Hopefully things are settling now for Teddy...and so for all of you.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes @Emmasian its been a rough month or so. I am still miffed with the no delivery of your pill putty 
Here's to things staying reasonably on track x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@bluecordelia please don't worry at all - it was just bad luck, and as you say if some scrote has whipped it, then they will be baffled and disappointed.

I am monitoring Teddy closely. The vet wanted him not locked in the kitchen/garden any more as he thought it would be stressing him out and making things worse. So I have tentatively let him out. To be reviewed as and when the explosions start (not holding my breath). Nice to cuddle him in n front of telly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma maybe we should be thankful for small mercies! I hope even if Teddy is pooing where he shouldn’t be there’s been no more explosions. Chin up hun! xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Emmasian - Katalax is a lubricant laxative and has been around for many years for treating constipation in cats. Personally I wouldn't use it on my cats as it contains white paraffin which is not safe for long term use.

Quote from Icat Care article on treating constipation:


_"Lubricant laxatives..._are designed to lubricate the colon and make passage of faeces easier. Examples include liquid paraffin. Generally these are not recommended in cats, they are not safe for long-term use and can cause severe problems should the cat inhale the liquid paraffin rather than swallowing it."

The whole article is here:

https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/constipation-cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @Emmasian - Katalax is a lubricant laxative and has been around for many years for treating constipation in cats. Personally I wouldn't use it on my cats as it contains white paraffin which is not safe for long term use.
> 
> Quote from Icat Care article on treating constipation:
> 
> ...


I feel the same CM.

In an emergency - one off where the cat has been poorly and suspected blockage then yes. It's def can help.

But I wouldn't want to use it routinely for maintenance.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely; cats don't get hairballs because of a grease deficiency.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I didn't like the sound of it from the moment I read "liquid paraffin". As a child my mum used to recommend it for constipation in humans and i was actually told by a doctor not to use it. 

Plus I don't think Teddy needs laxative - in fact I know he doesn't as he had a huge poop in the litter in front of me last night, and I've found some outside which I think is down to him. I don't want to be too optimistic as it's always been followed by more explosions previously. I feel he needs gentle support to help his gut and most importantly assist with any hair deposits.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma that’s great news he did a big poop in his tray. I am keeping fingers crossed that all the things you are giving him are helping now. It’s early days but.....xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's good news! A poop in the tray a possible one outside and best of all, no pain


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

As I say, I'm monitoring him and still keeping a chart. His last known pain spasm/explosion was a week ago yesterday, however we have gone for two weeks between the spasms before now so it's nothing new. He's on his RC Gastric, egg yolk lecithin etc so we will see how he goes xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I agree with your instinct to avoid laxatives, he seemed to be at his worst when he had them before. They don’t really do much for hair itself if that is the issue, they can’t break the hair down, all they will do is make the poop softer and transit more quickly so messy messy. As long as he is passing stool well, and doesn’t appear to be in pain doing it, I’m hopeful he will get into a better routine again!! Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The only time we have had to use similar was when there was a complete blockage i.e. he had thrown up up and was constipated and really poorly due to a stuck hairball - my vet did give him liquid parafin - but I made her give it to him to be safe - even @Ceiling Kitty was a bit surprised she had done it due to the risk of inhalation. I have to say it worked on that occasion and I would do it again if it was an absolute emergency - rather than end up at the referral hospital for a week like before.

Would never touch the stuff otherwise though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree @huckybuck i think in extreme cases there's not much choice. With everything that has been suggested I really believe is helping. I don't want to speak too soon but it's all looking more positive.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Emmasian 
Hi,
Just poping by, wondering how things are going and hoping better.
Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Emmasian
> Hi,
> Just poping by, wondering how things are going and hoping better.
> Xx


I was just thinking exactly the same! Emma I hope all is well hun? xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I was thinking about Teddy too & wondering how he was doing. Hope everything’s ok.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ditto x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys - thanks for asking - I am still monitoring him closely, but he has done well so far (it's almost like I dare not post in case I jinx him!) Teddy's last known explosion was a week ago last Saturday, which is positive, but then I have known him to go two weeks and then have one so again I am scared to hope!

He is still on his supplements, with egg yolk lecithin every other day so I am hoping that has sunk into his system good and proper now xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s good to hear!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good news, keeping everything crossed it continues well x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emma hopefully Teddy will settle hun. Has he been pooing in his tray? Everything crossed.  xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's great news!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Understand your caution after all you've been through, but I will tentatively say it sounds like too news and continue to keep my fingers crossed.

H


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Really happy to read the Teddy is doing well xxx hope for no further explosions in a weeks time for you. Keeping my fingers crossed! Xx

Hope you are doing ok too Emma xxx love to you and yours from us 5 xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m pleased he is doing well, I was hoping that no news was good news.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear things are going well, hope it continues so he's a much happier Teddy x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Glad Teddy is on the mend xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Teddy update! He did go poop outside the litter today unfortunately, right in the middle of the kitchen floor. I didn't see him do it but I know it was him because it was enormous. It was in one spot though and looked healthy so I am really hoping it will be a one off. He continues to be bright, hungry and bossy - in fact I think Freya is putting together an official letter to have him shut in the kitchen again the number of times he's chased her and pinched her dinner.

Last night I boiled chicken pieces for them to have Mummy's special shredded chicken, and there was one huge piece left in the broth in the pan for breakfast. I was in the hall on the phone and Teddy proceeded past at what I can only describe as the "wicked canter" - Freya invented this and it's the most joyously naughty scamper, like they want the attention. Anyway, he'd scaled the cooker, taken the lid off the pan, pinched this huge chicken breast, and charged past me to maul his "kill" in the porch. Obviously feeling better!!:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Great to hear


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Teddy update! He did go poop outside the litter today unfortunately, right in the middle of the kitchen floor. I didn't see him do it but I know it was him because it was enormous. It was in one spot though and looked healthy so I am really hoping it will be a one off. He continues to be bright, hungry and bossy - in fact I think Freya is putting together an official letter to have him shut in the kitchen again the number of times he's chased her and pinched her dinner.
> 
> Last night I boiled chicken pieces for them to have Mummy's special shredded chicken, and there was one huge piece left in the broth in the pan for breakfast. I was in the hall on the phone and Teddy proceeded past at what I can only describe as the "wicked canter" - Freya invented this and it's the most joyously naughty scamper, like they want the attention. Anyway, he'd scaled the cooker, taken the lid off the pan, pinched this huge chicken breast, and charged past me to maul his "kill" in the porch. Obviously feeling better!!:Hilarious:Hilarious


Is the 'wicked canter' when their front and back ends bob up and down more than normal?

Glad it sounds like he is feeling better


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> Teddy update! He did go poop outside the litter today unfortunately, right in the middle of the kitchen floor. I didn't see him do it but I know it was him because it was enormous. It was in one spot though and looked healthy so I am really hoping it will be a one off. He continues to be bright, hungry and bossy - in fact I think Freya is putting together an official letter to have him shut in the kitchen again the number of times he's chased her and pinched her dinner.
> 
> Last night I boiled chicken pieces for them to have Mummy's special shredded chicken, and there was one huge piece left in the broth in the pan for breakfast. I was in the hall on the phone and Teddy proceeded past at what I can only describe as the "wicked canter" - Freya invented this and it's the most joyously naughty scamper, like they want the attention. Anyway, he'd scaled the cooker, taken the lid off the pan, pinched this huge chicken breast, and charged past me to maul his "kill" in the porch. Obviously feeling better!!:Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I could actually imagine this, so Teddy darling you are back to your old self


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yay!!! So pleased to hear our Teddy is back on form


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Fingers crossed that things keep improving!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear Teddy is so much better and up to old tricks.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Emmasian hi hun dare I ask? How's Teddy love? xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi - he is continuing to do well thank goodness. I know I should update this thread really, but I am SO superstitious that I daren't! This weekend it will be three weeks since I saw him have a spasm, and in that time we have had one poop in the kitchen floor and one on the patio, but otherwise fine.

Thanks so much everyone for all the support, I do not know what I would have done without it.

@MilleD the "wicked canter" is a sort of proud as punch prancing action, with head in the air usually holding whatever the purloined item is!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That's great news! I'm so glad everything is getting back to normal now


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Emmasian 
Happy to hear
Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Hi - he is continuing to do well thank goodness. I know I should update this thread really, but I am SO superstitious that I daren't! This weekend it will be three weeks since I saw him have a spasm, and in that time we have had one poop in the kitchen floor and one on the patio, but otherwise fine.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for all the support, I do not know what I would have done without it.
> 
> @MilleD the "wicked canter" is a sort of proud as punch prancing action, with head in the air usually holding whatever the purloined item is!


Really pleased to hear that hun!!i can understand you don't want to tempt fate. Lol! xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Hi - he is continuing to do well thank goodness. I know I should update this thread really, but I am SO superstitious that I daren't! This weekend it will be three weeks since I saw him have a spasm, and in that time we have had one poop in the kitchen floor and one on the patio, but otherwise fine.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for all the support, I do not know what I would have done without it.
> 
> @MilleD the "wicked canter" is a sort of proud as punch prancing action, with head in the air usually holding whatever the purloined item is!




Glad to hear he is still good.

My own Teddi crapped in the bath again this morning


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Glad to hear he is still good.
> 
> My own Teddi crapped in the bath again this morning


Oh heavens that's not nice. Wonder what the obsession with the bath is. Could you keep the bathroom door shut so he can't access it?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

To be fair it could be somewhere worse I guess 

I could smell it this morning and I went round checking all the trays and couldn't find it. Then it occurred to me


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Glad to hear he is still good.
> 
> My own Teddi crapped in the bath again this morning


Put a couple of inches of water in the bath that might deter him. I always think they are trying to tell you something when they do stuff like that. xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> Put a couple of inches of water in the bath that might deter him. I always think they are trying to tell you something when they do stuff like that. xxx


Clean the bath??


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretending that I haven’t thought about T as I don’t want to jinx the progress. X

Blue poops in the bath if she can’t get out


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

How's Teddy now, @Emmasian ?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to only just respond, have been mad busy. Teddy is doing really well, touch wood. I dunno know which component helped most - antibiotics, pumpkin, egg yolk lecithin.

So many thanks to everyone for their support over this one xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad he is better @Emmasian


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear things are so much better xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey that's such good news


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Good news


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad the poonami season is over for you @Emmasian


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------

